# Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, I'll update the initial post as needed, if needed along the way... but after a long while of drilling you all with questions, just over $1,800 later and here we are. Seeds are germing in my dark closet and seem to be doing well (all stopped floating). After a little root pops out, directly into my Sunshine mix and in the tent under 400w MH. (600w HPS for flower). 

Here's some pics of the journey and take note that I do understand my rectangular hole in the res needs a cover... I have a great one made, it was just off and not on during these pics lol.  

Pics will be in 2 posts.

Strain: Barneys Farm - Pineapple Chunk - Attitude Seeds

*The Setup:*

- 4x4 Sun Hut Grow Tent
- Ultra Sun 400w MH and 600w HPS bulbs
- Sun System Yield Master II Classic 6" Reflector
- Quantum 600 Watt Dimmable Electronic Ballast
- 6" Hurricane Squirrel Cage Fan  - 435 CFM - With full inline dimmer for low/med/high
- 6" Phat Filter (This thing is a beast! hah)
- 3.5' x 3.5' Duralastics Ebb and Flo table, with custom PVC 1 1/4' pipe table
- 18 gal (15 being used) res, custom built for obvious reasons. 
- Sunshine Advanced Growing Mix #4 Medium 
- Xnutrients nute line including: Grow/Micro/Bloom/Amino Blast/Grow Spray/Flushing Solution/Bloom FX
- Other various supplementals: Bloombastic/H2O2
- Other various items: Hanna (cheap-o) PH and PPM pens/digital thermometer/CO2 Bucket (with electronics to help coordinate as best as possible with a bucket.. investing in tank after this)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more...


----------



## orangesunshine

looks like you did your homework---nice job---i always wondered why peeps move beans from a glass of water into a paper towel---why not let them sprout in the water and directly into soil


imo and for safety---get your electrical off the floor---keep it away from spillage


----------



## HemperFi

I'd put them in the dirt as soon as they crack open in the water. JMO, but it works for me, and there is less chance of damage to the tender, little root. I never use paper towels.


Peace

Good luck, and GREEN MOJO to your grow -- you seem to have things set up nicely.


----------



## Locked

And off you go.....

Good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mojo for the gro...

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking nice.  

My only advise is not to put them under the 400W MH as soon as they pop.  Get a small CFL and let them get a few leaves before putting them under the MH.  MH run quite hot (hotter than HPS) and your babies are quite susceptible to heat when that small.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Firstly thanks all for the mojo!!  

I will get electrical all up and away from ground, and I will just go from water to soil no problem there. Also, I wait until the first 2 leaves start getting yellow before starting my weekly nute regiment yes? 

@THG: You wouldn't do 400w MH with dimmer set to 50% raised up a bit? If I need to put them under CFL, I'll have to buy some. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

mojo!!! i brought my :bong: and beanbag chair. i'm ready for the fun to begin. are you going for sunshine mix flood and drain table?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sunshine mix flood and drain table, with Xnutrients line.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

sweet. i love the set up. nice and clean


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hoping THG chimes back in with her thoughts, or even someone else gives there thoughts? 400w MH on digital ballast @ 50% isn't good for veg?? I thought I had that sorted out before I purchased.


----------



## orangesunshine

that will work just fine---what you gonna do for flower---i have never used a MH---HPS will carry you through your whole grow---digital adjust is great---i think you might be surprised how hardy the plant is when you start adjusting that ballast---more light = vigorous growth---imo you be changing that bulb for flower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm using 600w HPS for flower. It's a 600w Quantum Digital Ballast and I surely love it already.


----------



## orangesunshine

the quantum is top shelf for sure---you will get lots of grows from it---any problems they are very customer friendly and will swap it out no problem---look forward to your grow journal


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Did you buy both a 400W MH and a 600W HPS?

Okay, maybe I should rephrase.  I _personally_ would not put newly sprouted seedlings under 200W of MH--especially if I was just starting out--they can get quite hot.  When I say to put it under a CFL--I am talking about one of those twirly bulbs that cost under $5, so not a big investment  (I use CFLs for household lighting and always have some around for seedlings and clones).  And only for a week or 2.  The trouble with putting it under a strong light when it is teeny tiny is that the light has to be quite a ways away and it encourages stretch.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, I have both 400W MH and 600W HPS. Sun Systems I believe is the brand.. I'll check later. Sun something. 

Hmm yeah it was suggested along the way in my "first grow" thread that 400w MH dimmed would be just fine. I'm getting a T5 in a month or 2 when it's time for clones. 

Also, it's quite cold in the state I live in still. I think I'm in the 60's in the tent without the Hurricane fan on, just to try to keep the temps up... with 57% Humidity. I'm actually going to report the numbers in the next post after I head back up into the room. 

I could do CFL if really needed.. I mean.. I feel safe with the MH considering I have to get about 12" near the light before I feel anything on my hand. BUT, I sure don't discredit anything you've said along this process.. so I just want to be cautious. 

Seeds aren't really doing too much today, still waiting for the right time to plant. Will take a pic and report temps/RH when I get back here soon. 

Please, stick around the fire. I'm sure there's a can of gasoline around to kick this up a notch or too....


----------



## orangesunshine

if that try is 4 x 4 you might think about the 100k hps come flower time


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's 4x4 with a 3.5 x 3.5 table in it. I believe 600w HPS is more than sufficient for 4-6 plants. At least from all the research I've been doing along the way... which has been extensive, and I've been quite the sponge


----------



## orangesunshine

imo you miss the beauty and flexibility of the digi ballast by not getting the 100k hps


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temp in tent without fans on, 71 degrees. 
Humidity is at 47%

Seeds are nearing 48 hours plopped in water, and no real signs of a root yet


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

After 60 hours germination... I'm not too happy. I hope I don't have to contact Attitude and deal with this. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Still looking for thoughts on seeds and initial temp/RH readings, and also letting you know first post was updated with full breakdown of "the setup" and nute regime.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Where did you put the seeds?  What are the temps?  Did you use distilled water?  I have to say that 60 hours without breaking open is not good.

I am sorry that I did not follow this thread closer, I certainly would have discouraged the purchase of the MH.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I live in the country, and we have excellent water that we drink, so I figured use that. Not chlorinated and no additives. 

I had the seeds in my dark closet.. I would say the water feels a bit cold to the touch through the glass. Room temp is about 68-69 if I had to guess.


----------



## Jimmy James

I think you drowned those beans. 
I was taught to take them out of the watter as soon as they sink.
Did you Ph the watter ?

Also: in your tent - how are you changing the air over ?
I was taught to pull the air out of the tent and thru the light.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Drowned?! I've seen in loads of videos many people germ this way!!   

I have air coming from outside the tent, into the light, out of the ten, pulled by Hurricane fan and into Phat Filter.


----------



## Jimmy James

you need to pull the air from inside the tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Odd, again that's different from other things I've seen... I have seen some do it both ways, but you're saying passively pull air from the tent and leave one end open on the hood to pull from tent? I've seen that a few times as well, but I thought when you were running some CO2 that you ran the ventilation the way I have it set up. 

I guess I'm all kinds of confused now :/


----------



## Jimmy James

not sure you are ready for C02.
Regardless - the air in the tent neds to be changed over -


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Regardless - the air in the tent neds to be changed over



Please elaborate. 


I've taken the seeds and put them on a plate with paper towels etc... maybe I can salvage them / this.


----------



## Jimmy James

EllisD said:
			
		

> Please elaborate.
> 
> leave one end of the light open - the air will be pulled out of the tent -thru the light and into your filter. The way you have it - you are filtering fresh air
> 
> 
> I've taken the seeds and put them on a plate with paper towels etc... maybe I can salvage them / this.


 
Not sure if you can save them if they are already drowned - But put the paper towells in a zip-loc bag (un-zipped) then put the bag on top of your cable box for a little heat.


----------



## orangesunshine

IMO i would get them beans back into the glass o water and onto your cable box for warmth if the water temp seems a bit cool---60 days is no bueno---beans s/b poppin in a couple days


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The plate I have them on, between paper towels on on my lap currently to bring up the temp.. I have no cable box to set them on. 

Wonderful.. I fund raised enough to get all this done and I thought everything was good.. and I screw up right out the gates. Excellent.


----------



## orangesunshine

go ahead and leave them in the wet paper towel---do you have any electrical appliance to set them on---tv, refridgerator, etc...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nothing that is warm on top  I've been walking around my home trying to find something.


----------



## orangesunshine

water heater for hot water in the house


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have a water heater, but it is not warm on top of it.. at all


----------



## Jimmy James

heat register ? forced hot air ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oil burning furnace.. if I put it on that vent, it will get too hot for sure.


----------



## orangesunshine

put the paper towel in an open baggie into a brown bag on a plate and rest it on top the shade of a desk lamp


----------



## Growdude

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> not sure you are ready for C02.
> Regardless - the air in the tent neds to be changed over -


 
Jimmy is right, you have no air exchange in the tent.

It looks like all you need to do is put the filter in the tent.

Most people have a constant suction on the tent or negetive pressure.
So, what you want is to hang the filter in the tent, air is pulled thru the filter and exhausted thru the light fixture and out.

You will need to open a screen at the bottom of your tent for a passive intake.

You have to keep the beans warm thru the germination, I believe this is where you went wrong, but it might still be ok.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> I have a water heater, but it is not warm on top of it.. at all


 
No heat at all from the ballast?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ballast is up in the growroom, which is just under 60 degrees. I don't have it on right now as the seeds aren't even germinated. Was going to run the room a solid 24 hours before I put em in, so climate was ready.. I've already run the room for 24 hours a few days ago to get an idea of temps and RH. 

The fan and filter seem quite too big for the tent to do it in that fashion. Why have a bunch of other growers recommended this way?  

Rough messing up like this in the immediate beginning 

I can not just let air pull from one side of the hood and out of the tent through the filter that's on the ground?


----------



## ShOrTbUs

attach the carbon filter to the air cooled hood with duct inside the tent, if your not going to run co2. if you are going to run co2 leave it how it is.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> I can not just let air pull from one side of the hood and out of the tent through the filter that's on the ground?


 
If the plan was to just vent into the room the tent is then yes you could.

But that room will get quite warm in the summer, can you exhaust outside?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I was going to run an Air Conditioner to control the intake air (outside of tent) and make the room outside of tent cooler. I can try to vent outside, but would prefer not to.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*UPDATE*

Just took a peak at the seeds, and one is cracked already with a bright white tap root on the way.


----------



## orangesunshine

what did you do to warm them up


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I kept them in my lap for an hour or so... cradled them and talked sweet nothings to them trying to coarse them to want to LIVE! 

Truly... 


Just checked, I see 3 of them cracking open and 2 are not, but hey.. I have hope at least. 

I also covered my *** and plopped my 2 freebies into the water too, in case I get a suicide along the way. 

SO.. 5x Pineapple Chunk 1x Cluster 1x Blue Lemon Thai. Let's see what happens.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay DGF, you are on your way. What you want with that filter is to eliminate any stink. The stink is in the tent. Put the filter in the tent, run it to the light ( I have 2 600w hps) and then out of the tent. Like the nice man said, open a passive intake at the bottom of the tent. I like your attitude, you remind me of me when I began this fantastic hobbie. I know how intense it all is in you right now. You will find out in a few grows that there is never reason to panic. Most of the time, even if you make a huge mistake, you will get some pretty good smoke when all is said and done. You are in the right place -- many here have the same passion to grow some dank ganga. Keep after it -- grower.

Peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers HemperFi, lovin' the words  

As for the filter I'm just insanely confused... surely not arguing, but some say leave it the way it is, that's how to do it with CO2, and others say hang it in the tent.... which I see NO room for lol!! I'm willing to do anything, I just want to succeed. With what you said though, I feel a tad more confident. 

So morning update: 

2 of the Pineapple Chunks are searching for the center of the Earth, and 3 aren't looking like they want to search (no tap roots for sure). I'm going to give them another 12 - 24 hours then get them into the Sunshine mix under the MH. I'll plant all 5 just in case the other 3 are feeling like taking off. Either way, I plopped both the freebies (Cluster and Blue Lemon Thai) last night as insurance in case anything dies along the way, OR all the Chunk doesn't make it to fruition. Both freebies are showing a little white tip and look like they will sprout. So I'll either have 7 plants in total, or less (more likely less...) **TAKE NOTE** I plopped in glass of water for a few hours, and then moved to the paper towel method after I got them to sink. NOT taking a chance of drowning anything.. 

Thanks all for reading and participating! Please keep the comments coming! If you like or want to support, please say something.. if you want to be an arse, please say something; at least you're getting involved.   

Cheers all! Mojo to all yo!


----------



## Mainebud

Glad to see you are rolling! I'm subbed!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Maine! Please feel free to give any of your thoughts along the way. Some right now are saying filter in and some say filter out (especially if I'm doing CO2 which I am)


----------



## Mainebud

I agree with hemperfi, if you are using filter for smell then it should be inside. The challenge is to coordinate your co2 with exhaust so your not wasting it. I wouldn't leave passive vent open with co2. Ideally you would have an intake fan to match your exhaust fan. Both with dampers so when co2 is running tent is sealed up tight. If you decide to go with passive vent then maybe open a vent higher than your co2 emitter as co2 is heavier than air. This is my opinion and I could be wrong but that makes sense to me.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok.. so in tent, with coordination to turn off fan/filter and turn on CO2 for moments during the day. I think that's the best bet?


----------



## Mainebud

You got it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Now I just need to sort.. probably 4 times a day, 30 mins a day, turn off fans/filter and turn on CO2 (with lights on obviously) .. something like this? I should research a tad more on it.. the CO2 bucket I have, has electronic regulator and hose to bring it up around the plants... so I think it's better than nothing surely for now! 

Thanks for your words Maine.. much appreciated. Especially from someone so close that understands my environment so well!


----------



## Mainebud

Most co2 schedules that I have seen turn on co2 for first 15 mins of every hour lights are on. Also remember co2 is heavier than air so always place your emitter above plants.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes indeed.. around them and above.. I got that one. 15 minutes every hour, that lights are on. So 15 minutes every tolling hour,  24 hours during veg and 15 minutes every tolling hour that they are on 12/12. Indeed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Do you have anything to check your CO2 levels?  I simply do not trust that CO2 bucket stuff and have not even really heard good things about it.  In fact, I am going to try and encourage you to put that stuff up (or take it back) and simply exchange the air in your tent with your fans until you get a fgew grows under your belt.  You really need to learn to walk before you can run.  I think trying to coordinate your exhaust and run CO2 your first time out of the gate is asking for trouble.  KISS


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, I can't do much worse than that other guy watching his friends plants (That other new thread).  

I'm a very detailed person, and I like to do everything the best I can. For cooking, in order to cook Beef Wellington you must attempt to cook Beef Wellington, not Cube Steak and work your way up. 

I can not take the bucket back for a few reasons, one being I've already opened it and checked stuff out  

I don't have anything to check the levels, but I can attain something. I don't think there's much of a problem with the coordination, seems like 3 timers would do it. 1 for lights, 1 for fans/air etc and 1 for the CO2. Tell the fans to turn off for 15 minutes while I tell the CO2 to turn on for 15 minutes.. Surely too much CO2 is bad, as I've read, but the bucket says on the box that since it's all organic materials it's impossible to over CO2 in my size tent. A 2x2 tent would have issues, according to the instructions. 

I really would like to tackle this, and attempt it...and would love all the thoughts and support on how to do it if possible. Worse case scenario, I totally ruin my plants, waste  my time and have to buy new genetics. I'm thinking of buying extra to have around anyways, so that's no big deal. 

If you want to encourage me THG, encourage the thought process on how to use it most effectively.  



Also, here's an update in regards to my e-mail reply I just got back from Attitude: 

*We sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for storage in-case the laws change. We at &#8216;The Attitude&#8217; are here to help, but we have our restrictions. We cannot, and will not discuss germination/yields/THC levels (etc.) of seeds, as it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in the United Kingdom and most countries and we cannot be seen to be promoting this. Unfortunately, E-mails may be ignored and remain unanswered if questions relate to the above and you may be refused a sale should you persist in requesting further information.


Many Thanks
Laura
The Attitude* 

Everyone's told me they are helpful, but.. this seems not helpful. I understand them telling me they can not do anything about it, but they seemed to go a little bit further there. 

Maybe I'll be able to do this .. maybe not, but I'm going to try to produce the best I can right out of the gate. When I got my first computer (old 386... before Pentium was a thing, and after my Commodore 64) the first thing I did, and mind you I was 10 years old, was take the ENTIRE computer apart...every single screw. To find out how it ticked and see if I could get it back together properly again. Granted it did not work immediately, I problem solved and got things up and running weeks after. You see, I'm not one to learn something the easy way and continue on from there. Notice I had a budget of about $800 to start and I'm not well over $1,800  

I mean no offense to anyone saying anything and me just speaking my mind back, so I realllllllly hope you (and others) never get offended by me.


----------



## orangesunshine

no offense taken---in fact i admire your peddle to the metal attitude---so don't be offended by what thg or any other experienced grower may advise---they/we are only looking out for your best interests---i believe i speak for most when i say we all want to see you crank out the biggest best perfect buds---overachieving is awesome but there is a learning curve with your new hobby---you will be juggling many issues on your first grow---that can of co2 is a waste of money---with a good air exchange you can get some pretty heavy dense buds without any co2---imo you are just opening the door to a higher probability of more going wrong by introducing co2 with a budget at this stage---you got many issues to tackle coming your way friend---you are off to a great start---multi-strain grows alone are an achievement in themselves---peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks so much Orange!!  

Yeah I didn't want to do a multi-strain grow, just figured I'd get at least 4 / 5 Pineapple Chunk to germ  

Ok, so I need to clarify. Even with controlling CO2 with timing and venting... you think this bucket will do NOTHING? I'm positive it will not harm them, and understand that if just left sat there it really does nothing, but controlling it to the best of my ability for this first grow will do nothing? So just throw it in the trash? I can not get my money back for it, so I have 2 options. Use it, or just throw it away.  

If I can make excellent bud with good ventilation without CO2.. why can I not make a slight increase with my bucket? 

I 100% intend on buying a tank etc in a few months, I don't see how this bucket (when controlled) will not help.


----------



## orangesunshine

be patient---you will have many issues to deal with soon enough---you were just freaking out about those beans not popping---you will also have a higher probability of success just learning basics of your plants and their environment for now and keeping the plant alive and thriving in your current conditions---i was given a co2 bucket as a promo a while back---of course i used it cause it didn't take any space---it didn't help my grow and i would not take another one if it were given to me again---co2 is a great goal for the future and a pricey venture---when it's dialed in it's great---when it's not you're just flushing money down the toilet


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, with your bucket, did it just sit in the corner and emit. Or did you have an electronic regulator that plugs into the wall, with hosing that comes up and around the plants... and did you time it with your lights and fan? Curious about this... most just leave a bucket in the corner and expect it to work.


----------



## orangesunshine

yes i used it as directed---it had a plug in regulator---the bucket was in a loft with the tube hanging from a light---it is possible i needed more buckets cause the room had 4 lights---but it was dialed in---the plants below the emitting tube were no better that the ones in the rest of the room


----------



## Growdude

The only way to regulate Co2 is with a monitor/controller that measures the co2 levels and injects it as needed, this high level has to be maintained for any benifit.

The problem you have with your tent setup is without a way to exhaust the tent, even with a proper Co2 setup Is that heat/humidity can rise and will need to be exhausted.

Setting up a tent with Co2 is a real challange, your far better off keeping a constant air exchange in the tent.

If you cant hang the filter then put it on the floor and duct it up to the light, the fan could go outside the tent sucking out. 

Here is a sampling kit that shows a good ballpark Co2 level for you to see if you wasted your money on the buckets. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003X0R228/ref=asc_df_B003X0R2282443592?smid=A3VZKFNMHAPZBO&tag=sdcbing436-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003X0R228
o


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, alright.. no CO2 .. but not sure what to do with that bucket.. trash it ? Maybe eBay?

As for my tent, there's just really no room for it inside. So should I open one side of the light and just keep a passive intake to the tent open and just pull air with the inline out to carbon filter?  I'm hoping that works. 

Just planted all 5 PC seeds and have them in the tent. Also, still have the 2 freebies going, will check them in the morning. Temps in the tent with NO fans going hold steady at 76 degrees and 50% RH. The water in the res is just about 60 degrees. How is that for res water? Whats the "gap" I want to try to keep the water at? I have a fish tank heater in it for warming if needed, and can do the frozen 20oz bottle trick during summer. Also, I'll have an A/C in the grow room.


----------



## HemperFi

Go look into the tent growers club run by Hamster Lewis -- you will see there what to do with your filter. I would put the seedlings about six inches under a small watt cfl -- are you going to vedge them in the tent? They need to be up close and personal right now though. and warmish.  

Peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Vegging in tent currently, with 400w MH and digital ballast dimmer down to 50% with the light raised up to start. It's 75 degrees in my tent with 50% RH.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Changed up my ventilation so the filter is tied up in the corner, through my lights hood, out of tent to the fan pulling it all through. Negative pressure achieved. 

*Note*
I'll be getting that fan up off the ground a tad tomorrow (just did this tonight to get 'er done) and when needed, I can pull and hold the longer vent ducting out of the way to make room for buds later on! hah


----------



## orangesunshine

well done :clap:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Orange! 

Checked the tent out today, and was looking for any girls poking through.. I imagine another few days for that. 

I was slightly curious by my readings. I live in the North East and it gets "interesting" to say the least... and my readings were: 62 degrees 37% humidity (usually with normal 75 degree temp it rides around 50%) 

We had a frost last night, so that didn't help. I keep an electric oil heater going on low outside of the tent for now.

Also, Rhizotonic and something like Cannazym.. anyone have thoughts on this stuff? The video series I watched (VaderOG on the Tube) was very particular and thorough. He was using Rhizotonic like every other day it seemed, to help promote healthy and exponential root growth... even making some sprays with it. Also, using Cannazym here and there to help break down the dead solids that build up. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^ Edited post above me with more thoughts and questions. Good morning MP.. I await your opinions and thoughts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking good.  I have a question and a couple of suggestions.

What did you plant your seeds in? 

I would try and do something about the large dip in your ducting.  Things like that really cut down on your air flow.  I also would not connect the filter until you need it--they also cut down on air flow and have a finite life (so why waste it?).  You may want to mount it low as the air at the ceiling is the hottest and you are using uninsulated ducting.

Again I am going to caution you about believing all you see on You Tube.  A lot of that stuff is just crap or people trying to sell something.  I know you are just trying to get the best grow you can, but when starting out you really want to try and keep things as simple as you can.  There truly is a large learning curve to this growing stuff.  Maintaining the correct environment in your tent is ultimately going to be far more important than giving them 6 different kinds of additives.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking good.  I have a question and a couple of suggestions.
> 
> What did you plant your seeds in?
> 
> I would try and do something about the large dip in your ducting.  Things like that really cut down on your air flow.  I also would not connect the filter until you need it--they also cut down on air flow and have a finite life (so why waste it?).  You may want to mount it low as the air at the ceiling is the hottest and you are using uninsulated ducting.
> 
> Again I am going to caution you about believing all you see on You Tube.  A lot of that stuff is just crap or people trying to sell something.  I know you are just trying to get the best grow you can, but when starting out you really want to try and keep things as simple as you can.  There truly is a large learning curve to this growing stuff.  Maintaining the correct environment in your tent is ultimately going to be far more important than giving them 6 different kinds of additives.



Hello THG!  

I planted them in Sunshine Advanced Mix #4
I was going to "close the gap" of that ducting  and keep it higher after this veg session. This one round I'm vegging in my tent until I have a vegging tent setup in a month or so, so the ducting was needed to be long to allow the lights to drop so much. The videos I saw on YouTube were selling nothing that I saw :shrug: .. VaderOG did a 116 day series that was quite nice to watch. The thing I was most happy with getting was Bloombastic, so I'll surely use that the last 4+ weeks or so!  I understand what you mean though, and am taking everything with a grain o salt and bringing the thoughts and questions back here! hah I imagine I could put my filter down if needed, but I've seen SO many setups like this on this site, that many people recommend. Just the tent growers thread alone helped me get the negative pressure going and get the vent system setup as such. Currently, I'm not running ANY fans etc.. and it barely hits 75 degrees during peak day. I checked this morning and it was 62 degrees in there, no fans all night and MH on all night. About how long does a filter last by the way? At least 3 grows I'd HOPE! I figured I'd have to replace the white filter on the outside, just wasn't sure the time for the entire thing. Also, insulated ducting? The kind with the pink insulation in it? Naw, I'm not using that, mine is just silver and thin walled. Specifically made for horticulture I believe. 

Who knows with me though right THG? hahah  

Thank you so much for checking in. I literally refresh this website (clicking new posts) very often through the day just hoping for any bits of info. I wish I knew some of you in life, or at least were friends on the book of faces (  ) so I could directly talk shop with someone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, purchasing some more beanz from Attitude tonight. I need something to fill in the gaps with my grow... I want a full tent!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

5x G13 Labs Blue OG
*Freebie* 
1x CH9 Toxic Blue 33

Ordered from Attitude. Filling the tent, granted it's multi-strain I just want to attempt a full tent.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> 5x G13 Labs Blue OG
> *Freebie*
> 1x CH9 Toxic Blue 33
> 
> Ordered from Attitude. Filling the tent, granted it's multi-strain I just want to attempt a full tent.


 
I myself dont like starting new plants with other plants because of the height difference, the small plants can get "eaten up" by the larger ones.

Dont worry about filling your tent, chances are with a first grow there going to get overrun, or just vegg longer.
I had one plant fill a 4x4 tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wouldn't trimming, topping, LST and raising smaller plants level to higher ones fix this issue? 

1 plant fill a 4x4? Nice, scrog?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

nice setup I'll pull a chair to watch the dank  


 I'm w/ THG on the co2 and the filter situation  ... there's not much smell to hide t first and the fan works harder plus your filter wont last as long.  use it when u get close to flowering or until they get stinky

*GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi  take it from me doing multi strains isnt a good idea even lst fimming training cos if you have to tie down and train etc they take up far too much floor space.
After my next grow im sticking with same phenos under each light.
T4


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 5 "officially"*

Well, hopefully you'll all stick around. I have 3 rooted.. 1 sprouted (all Pineapple Chunk) and I just put the 2 freebies in soil under the light. 

We'll see what happens. Here's the temps and readings for tonight (just water)

Temp: 75°
Relative Humidity: 47%
Reservoir temp: 66°
PPM: 32
PH: 6.8


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

i can see her vagina from this angle :hubba: lolcongrats on your pineapple n the others:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## Mainebud

If you are getting more seeds I have a suggestion. I tried a lot of different methods for germing and found this to work best. At lowes or Home Depot they sell a burpee seed starter kit. It comes with coco pellets and a self watering tray. I have had 100% success with this. 2-3 days and my seeds are above ground. Small tray is about 8 bucks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

So, you have decided not to do an ebb and flow?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

What I'm told is it's a form of Ebb and Flo without the drip.. it's flood n drain. I don't know... lol. Just doing this method. Flood the table, let raise till point, it will drop back into the res creating a lot of oxygen at that time. It really rushes back into the res well. I'll get a video later. 

How are temps and readings so far? I know it's just water, but I'm curious how I sit with all that. 

@Dr:  LOL! Thanks!

@Mainebud: Yes I'm getting more seeds. Quite confused why I'm not having the great results with paper towel method. So many people do it, and most have such a high success rate. I'll consider that seed starter for SURE.. thank you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Still curious about a few things in last post. Here's today's readings: 

Temp: 77°
Relative Humidity: 41%
Reservoir temp: 66°
PPM: 35
PH: 6.8


----------



## ShOrTbUs

EllisD said:
			
		

> Still curious about a few things in last post. Here's today's readings:
> 
> Temp: 77°
> Relative Humidity: 41%
> Reservoir temp: 66°
> PPM: 35
> PH: 6.8



everything looks perfect


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you Shortbus!  

There's 3 sticking out (Pineapple Chunk) and 1 (Blue Lemon Thai) that is probably through the dirt since I last checked. One is 2" one is 1" and the last is about 3/4 an inch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

EllisD said:
			
		

> What I'm told is it's a form of Ebb and Flo without the drip.. it's flood n drain. I don't know... lol. Just doing this method. Flood the table, let raise till point, it will drop back into the res creating a lot of oxygen at that time. It really rushes back into the res well. I'll get a video later.



I'm a little confused.  What are you using for medium?  You planted your seedlings in soil?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused.  What are you using for medium?  You planted your seedlings in soil?




I'm using: Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 --- hxxp://sunlightsupply.com/p-13817-sunshine-advanced-mix-4-compressed.aspx



> Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 is made with Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, coarse perlite, coconut coir pith (coir), and organic starter nutrient charge that contains gypsum, dolomitic limestone, and organic wetting agent plus a plentiful helping of multiple strains of mycorhizzae for improved nutrient and water uptake, and better resistance to stress.



I'll try to help any confusion THG, and also listening to anything you have to say. Cheers for checking in!


----------



## Growdude

I do flood and drain and I think THG's concern is that most use hydroton or some sort of hydro medium for ebb and flow systems.

Though lately ive been starting clones in potting soil and moving them to my system, you do have to limit the flood cycle in the beginning or you will end up with root problems from over watering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, in the beginning, I've only flooded the table twice. I mostly spray with water bottle daily to get that top bit wet. 

I understand the concern, but this all stems back to VaderOG youtube series (Cannapocolypse) and he did this exact same method, with Canna Coco.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Is stretching during the seedling stage normal.. or am I just tripping? The Pineapple Chunks are TAKING off. I'm thinking it's normal to see about an inch a day growth at this stage? I'm curious as to when I drop my light and how much. I don't want to burn them!


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Is stretching during the seedling stage normal.. or am I just tripping? The Pineapple Chunks are TAKING off. I'm thinking it's normal to see about an inch a day growth at this stage? I'm curious as to when I drop my light and how much. I don't want to burn them!


 
Sound like its time to lower the light, I always keep it as low as possible.
Lower it until you can *just* feel a bit of heat on the back of your hand.

With a 400 mh its about 18 " more or less.  more for less roots, less for more.

You dont want them to stretch, you want short internode length.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OH yes, I know I want short internode length, hence the question.  Thank you so much Growdude.. I will lower them next time I go upstairs! 

Cheers sir!

I'll get pics when I go back up too...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Forgot to bring the camera up, will go up when friend and I go up to play pool in a bit. (This is my old pool room actually  ) 

I did drop the light though.. until I could just barely feel it on the back of my hand. About 20"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here we go, let me know what you think please. I've lowered the light as per my last post.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Still 3 growing strong, and 1 about to raise. I think the Cluster isn't going to make it.. I saw a root but doesn't seem to continue its development. 

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

yeah, the seedling stretching is normal. it looks to have reached its limit if they are properly lit. they will start to build nodes now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks for that Shortbus!  

I'm in day 8 and I'm curious as to when I should start my "week 1" nute schedule. I know I'm doing half recommended strength, just curious when to start. Each plant has its first set of true leaves, granted they are small.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's an update for today:

*Day 9*

Temp: 69°
RH: 39%

Let me know what you all think. When should I start my half strength first week of nutes? I was thinking anytime would work.


----------



## Sin inc

hey DGF nice ladies you have thier. i would wait on the nutes for at least 1 more week but your soil should have the food they need for a least two weeks are more.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed.. I believe I was supposed to wait until the colydites (2 first leave thingies - no clue how to spell) start turning a tad yellow ya? 

Thanks for your answer and checking in!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps: 61°
RH: 39%

All 4 plants have first set of true leaves and the Cluster seed looks like it may take off too! We'll see.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

give em 14 days minimum before feeding. i start at about 250-300 ppm(water is 70ppm to begin with), and will give them their first feeding between 14-21 days depending on how the plants look


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Shortbus!  

I'll be updating with pics VERY often for the benefit of having you all tell me what you think. 

Temps this morning: 56°
RH: 36%

Seems a bit low to me... we're having the last 2 days of a cold snap hitting so that will be the lowest the tent hits during this grow (I believe)


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Thanks Shortbus!
> 
> I'll be updating with pics VERY often for the benefit of having you all tell me what you think.
> 
> Temps this morning: 56°
> RH: 36%
> 
> Seems a bit low to me... we're having the last 2 days of a cold snap hitting so that will be the lowest the tent hits during this grow (I believe)


 
Post some more up, I want to make sure your not stretching.
Your light still at 18"?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Will get pics shortly after dinner.. stay tuned!  

Stretching seems to have stopped. I'm not seeing much upwards motion as much as I'm seeing the first few leaves growing. 

Pics within the hour! Thanks Growdude!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And here they are. Sorry I ment to put something against the plants so you could see the size properly.

When I do the transfer to 3gal pots, I'll make sure to bury the stem a little bit.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> And here they are. Sorry I ment to put something against the plants so you could see the size properly.
> 
> When I do the transfer to 3gal pots, I'll make sure to bury the stem a little bit.


 
Yea they look good at this point.
I like to transplant once I know the cup is filled quite well with roots, then it dont break apart when I  pop them out of the cups.

It can grow alot in that cup yet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I figured they had a bit to go in those cups for sure! Thanks for taking a look and giving your thoughts! 

I hit "new posts" here every 15 minutes roughly lol. It's nice to see this thread gets some proper loving.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Starting to show second set of leaves on a couple of them. I put the fan on oscillate and low to get some air moving around and "agitate" the little guys. It was 75° and 39% RH in the tent today. Do you think it's too early to have the fan on? I don't see them flying around out of control or anything, but I'd still like thoughts on when to get an OSC fan going on low.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They did just fine with the fan on last night.. matter of fact, they certainly look stronger oddly. The fan leaves increased size over night very much. 

Temps this morning: 65°
RH: 39%

For the last few days, I have had one kind of falling over a little. I'm thinking either use something to help it stand straight, or just get it a bit more straight when I transplant in a week or so.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> They did just fine with the fan on last night.. matter of fact, they certainly look stronger oddly. The fan leaves increased size over night very much.
> 
> Temps this morning: 65°
> RH: 39%
> 
> For the last few days, I have had one kind of falling over a little. I'm thinking either use something to help it stand straight, or just get it a bit more straight when I transplant in a week or so.




yeah the fan should help them get strong stems

65 is a bit too cold for MJ

i see you beeen having temps in the 50's DANGER gotta get a heater or somethinf bro.  good luck


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have 1 heater going on low outside of the tent. I brought a second one on low on the other side of the tent when it hit 50's... Under the light being warmer was the only thing that kept them strong, surely. This was all during the last "cold snap" just before these spring temps start up, so I'm confident the worst is behind me as far as temps, thank you very much for comments and concerns Dr, much appreciated!  

I'll get some pics later today, to show the one that's leaning a bit. Like I mentioned before, I think the transplant in a week or so will be helpful, as I'll be sinking the stem in a bit. 

Anyone else with thoughts up to this point? I would love to hear them all!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There is nothing wrong with temps that get down into the mid 60's--I wouldn't worry at all about 65 degrees as it is well within growing parameters.  If that is your nightime low, you are fine.  You want to try and keep temps between 60 and 80 for best growth, with 65 to 75 being optimal.  At 60 or below, the growth of the plant slows dramatically.  IMO, damage from excessive heat is a far greater risk than temps a little low when they are this young.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers THG: Yea I figured the 60's were "ok" but yeah, when it hit 58 I was slightly concerned. I do think I noticed no vertical growth nor growth on leaves for about 36 hours after I saw that temp too. Could be just me and my noobness, but I think it was so. 

Pics coming shortly


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

THG knows her stuff you can't go wrong listening to her.
In my opinion 70's at your lows and 82 at the highest works best but just like everything else it depands on the strain resistance to heat or cold.  whatever the breeder recommends should be your best bet.

there is many ways to adjust your enviroment.

may 65 is not too cold but imo 56 and 61 are


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I was nervous with those 2 for sure Dr. The 56 and 61 cold snap days got me. That's night time (well 6am) temps, and that's with the thermometer on the side of the tent and not right under the light. I'm sure it was a good 5-10 degrees more under the light at least? 

Don't be discouraged either way Dr! I love your checking in and applying content to the thread, so please do so anytime you think of saying anything.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> I was nervous with those 2 for sure Dr. The 56 and 61 cold snap days got me. That's night time (well 6am) temps, and that's with the thermometer on the side of the tent and not right under the light. I'm sure it was a good 5-10 degrees more under the light at least?
> 
> Don't be discouraged either way Dr! I love your checking in and applying content to the thread, so please do so anytime you think of saying anything.



luv ur attitude.   You are gonna do good :icon_smile: 

have a wonderful day DGF and you too THG

Im about to smoke a bowl of green crack some of the softest weed i ever grown
i just took a hit of the white widow  she is so so
i prefer 100% indicas


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hey you got any pics?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm a biggest fan of 100% indica, hence my first grow being Pineapple Chunk hah! It's a hearty plant I've been told as well, so I'm hopeful all will grow good!! 

Thanks for mentioning you enjoying my attitude Dr... I appreciate the comment and strive to be a sponge here, so I enjoy maintaining a level head! 

Ooooo Green Crack?! My brother had some of that a couple months ago, and it sure was decent! 

*Daughter just went to sleep, so I can sneak up and snag some pics right now. Hang tight, pics coming in the next 15 or so*


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Pineapple Chunk i heard the taste and high makes it a lot of peoples's #1

I like barney farm 
vanilla kush 
sweet tooth


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, Vanilla Kush looks yummy... I have an order from Attitude on the way (which you probably know about reading in here) of Blue OG and a Toxic Blue freebie. Quite happy with that, and looking to setting up a veg tent asap now. For clones and seedlings alike.

*edit* 
Just took the pics, resizing and posting now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 13*

Temps: 68°
RH: 40%

Pics are up. I tucked the dirt down a little on the one that was leaning a bit to straighten it up a little. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

luv it day 13


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps hit 78° tonight when I went to go check on them. The temp fluctuations seem to have made the largest one wilt and bend over a bit. Here's some pics.


Would love any and all thoughts. I assume it was caused by going from 65° this morning to 78° tonight.


----------



## orangesunshine

78* should not wilt your plant---is that fan directly hitting the seedlings---what about fresh air---are you exchanging the air in the space---is the soil moist


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I knew 78 wouldn't, but what about going 65 to 78 all in 8 hours? 

Soil is moist, and I haven't over watered (I don't believe)

The fan is Oscillating on low setting, and they are barely moving visually from the breeze.. don't assume this is an issue. 

As for air.. I have 2 passive "slit" vents in the bottom of my Sun Hut that do not velcro, so they are slightly open on both sides. I open the tent up for about 5-10 minutes 2-3 times a day currently when I'm checking and messing about. 

Thanks for a speedy reply.. would love any and all thoughts!!


----------



## orangesunshine

my guess is the oscillating fan blew it over---if it were mine---i would compact the soil a bit more and push soil up against the stem to help support it---kinda like upside down cone shape---don't believe the temp change is extreme enough to do it either


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I actually did just that.. it was leaning a bit more than in the pic the first time. that's after the fixed soil.  

Hoping it will be ok by morning.. less you think I should go up again and sort something out? I thought of something in it and tie to it, but I thought that sticking anything near your root system (tooth pic etc) was bad news generally, ya?


----------



## orangesunshine

I have used a crutch for seedling before not to worry about damage as the taproot goes straight down


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I think it should be ok on it's own just add a bit of soil around it and only if you need it you can tight it to a stick.  u should be fine unless you see it hitting the floor or moving toomuch from fan.... I think in a day or two once it gets a lil thicker it will hold its own weigth ... n I think your 78 temps are fine no problem as long as you don;t get into the 90's or 100's so.... I like my temps in the 70's


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, thanks Dr. I do understand 78° is absolutely fine, just didn't know about from 65 to 78 all in a matter of less than a day, lol. Will be checking them now that I'm awake in a few moments. Updates coming soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, just went up... temps are 66° and RH is at 39% 
The plant looked a bit better in the leaves for SURE but the stalk looked just as angled. 

Like mentioned before, I have no way of obtaining my money back from the CO2 Boost Bucket I purchased a month back, and I don't feel like selling it on eBay for $75 and taking a loss.. I'd rather just run it this run. SOME CO2 ... controlled or not, has GOT to be a liiiiiittle bit beneficial, than NO CO2. It just has to be. I mean... if air has 300-500 PPM of CO2 in it.. and my bucket throws out 1,000, then it must help a little. I put the hose behind the OSC fan, so surely it's only going to help so much, but hey... throw a homeless person a Cheeseburger from McDonalds everyday, and I'm sure it helps him. Surely McDonalds is generally a frowned on food source for humans yes? Same idea with this bucket. Sure they can live with their 300-500ppms and do decently well, but give them that little boost and surely they will be a tad happier.  

Anyways.. there's my rant on the bucket, and hey, I figured why not... ya got one a bit sad anyways, may as well pop this bucket and give them some extra CO2. They say odorless, but that's a little bit wrong haha  Smells a tad like rotten mushrooms in my tent this morning, but nothing horrible. I'm sure when the plants start smelling, I will never notice. Speaking of which, I put my nose to one of the Pineapple Chunks last night for giggles, and it actually SMELLS already! hahaha 

So ok, there's my morning update. I'll have one tonight surely. Cheers all, and good morning. 

*EDIT*
Random thought; I can understand how people have a tendency to feed early from seed. Everything in my being is telling me to clean my res out, and start the half strength nutes today.


----------



## WeedHopper

To much stretch. Need to use a light that can be kept closer to yur seedling while shes small. T5s are great,,hell a CFL would be better then nothing. put more dirt around the stem,,it wont hurt it. Keep air moving her gently to build up stem size. HPS puts out alot of heat for small seedlings and is hard to get close enough to stop stretch.


----------



## oldsman

:yeahthat: Fill your cups all the way with dirt,to the rim.Get them closer to a light and keep asking questions,the fun is just starting.I think you should look into flouros to use at this stage.Just a single t5 would work at this stage and be a lot more gentle on those babies than the HPS.JMO.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I don't have HPS in  I'm using 400w MH with digital ballast dimmer set to 50% and the lights were at about 18" from them. I put them to about 22" last night, judging the heat with the back of my hand. 

I'm getting a T5 and 2x4 tent etc for a veg area in the next month. Definitely the best way to go.

Cheers for dropping a line WeedHopper!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@Oldsman: (and @ Weedhopper) ..I'll head up and fill the cups to the rim right now, and report back with pics in the next 15-20 mins. 

Cheers all, I really love this place and you all.


----------



## oldsman

You are kinda caught in the middle right now.Your light needs to be closer but it radiates to much heat for the seedlings to handle at this stage.The plants aren't worried about the heat,all they want to do is get as close to the light source as they can,hence the stretch.This is the reason most peeps are using flouros(t5,cfl whatever)is the ability to put the plant closer to the source.At 18-22" the lose of lumens is substantial enough I think to attribute to the stretch.I wouldn't fire up the big lights at least till they get 3-4 sets of leaves and you transplant them.JMO


----------



## key2life

DGF, I surely don't know much, but I was able to get my 600W MH down to about 8" from my seedlings at 75%, or 450W a couple of months ago on my first grow.

That's when everything started to take off.  Before that the light was at about 24", and I had too much stretch, as well, and had to put more soil in my cups to combat it.  Which, by the way, had no ill effects whatsoever.

This stage was the scariest for me, and it definitely seems to be the one with the least amount of information out there on it.  

But don't sweat it! :chillpill:  It'll all be great!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper

Your babies are gonna be in trouble ifen ya dont stop the stretch. Use a single CFL and drop it down real close.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks guys. Just lowered the light again when I went up. They all look good and healthy, I think my big stretch ended last week honestly. But after I upload these pics, I'll lower the light a lot while I'm gone and check them tonight when I come home. 

Here's some before and after pics. Before the soil added, then after.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just got home, they are all in great shape. Ended up lowering the light to 10-12" or so off the top of them just before I left hours ago. 71° 39% RH


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks much better Bro. Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks for that WeedHopper.  

Here's pics for tonight. 

Temps: 71°
RH: 30%

Thinking they look good and like the light closer. Think they may be enjoying some of that CO2 as well.  :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

nice.   how long you planning on vegging for?  i was reading how u wanted to do video I think you should I ll watch for sure


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thinking of 4-5 week veg. More like 5 or so. Just want to get some training done and be happy with my 4 plants harvest as much as possible.  Going to be doing a bit of cloning as well I believe.


----------



## oldsman

Ellis,once you get the cloning bug it's hard to stop.Before ya know it you'll have more clones than space allows,least that's how it is with me somestimes.It will also make growing from seed seem even slower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Oldsman! Yeah the plan from the start was to just keep cloning (Hence the purchase of Clonex) and shave some time off with no germ needed.. just recovery time. 

Good morning everyone.  

Ladies looked good this morning. Not sure of the second to last pic... seems like there may(?) be some "taco-ing" and even slight yellowing going on. This must be from me lowering the light yesterday and it adjusting? Also, the yellowing I assume is a sign requesting some nutes, but I'd like your thoughts. If you need better pics of the second from last pic, let me know. 

The last pic is the Blue Lemon Thai .. one of the freebies I germed a few days after germing the Pineapple Chunk, just to try to fill my tent in more. I see 2nd set of true leaves, but surely it's a little behind on height.. I expect it to catch up a bit. Either way, training should help in the next few weeks. 


Thoughts? 

*Day 15*

Temps: 66°
RH: 25%


----------



## Growdude

If your temps are took from the height of the seedlings then there should be no problem, but be careful they can get burnt very easy at this stage.

Seedings that size should not need nutes yet, I also believe you are quite some time away from any "training" as well.

Let them be, I can see your the type to "love them to death"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps are taking (which I mentioned along the way in a few other posts) from the side of the tent, where the meter is hanging. 

Yeah I thought nutes were within the next few days / week surely.. I'll hold off until it's suggested so here for sure!  

I know I'm quite some time from training.. just because I mentioned it didn't mean I was going to head up there and duct tape my entire 1/2 inch plant to the bottom of its pot. (loads of sarcasm here for comedy sake hah  )

Yeah, I will monitor and ask questions about them "to death" but I generally don't like to even touch the plants without talking about it here, lol. 

Thanks for looking out and speaking your mind Growdude. You're very much appreciated in this thread!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

... I can see your the type to "love them to death"[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> LOL I know:hubba: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## oldsman

Yeah,my wife is just about ready to let me grow in the house:hubba:  so she can see more of me.:angrywife:  :watchplant: :watchplant: :giggle: :stoned:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Lookin' in the tent tonight, this is what I saw. Not sure if (in 3rd and 4th pic) I have 1 plant that's ever so slightly yellowing... and if so, everything is telling me it needs some Nitrogen. 

Temps: 70°
RH: 31%
PPM: 40
PH: 7.0 (said the meter.. drops look to be around 6.5-6.8 in my opinion. May have to re-calibrate my cheap *** PH meter already.)


----------



## orangesunshine

patience grasshopper---that bagged soil should have plenty o nutes in it to last you till they grow out of their container---ph @7 is locking out manganese and iron---don't fret---if you can ph your water down to 6.6, 6.5, 6.4, you are golden---if you can't just keep your hands in your pockets for a bit---try some diluted fish emulsion as a foliar spray and/or watered in---you're doing fine---:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright.. I can put a couple drops of PH down in the rez. Should do it  

Thanks for letting me know your thoughts here... muuuuch appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 16 Morning*

Temps: 71°
RH: 39%

They sure looked better today!! Perky  

Thoughts?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

EllisD said:
			
		

> *Day 16 Morning*
> 
> Temps: 71°
> RH: 39%
> 
> They sure looked better today!! Perky
> 
> Thoughts?



awh dook at da wittle behbehs!

&#9788;


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I think they look GRRRREAAT lol


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

top your cups off with soil


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They are all topped up to their leaves...I will be transplanting them next week I believe.  If you read a few pages back you'll notice someone already mentioned to do that and I did that day.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

cool beans ...how long u plan on vegging for? and how many plants total are you planning on growing this run?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> cool beans ...how long u plan on vegging for? and how many plants total are you planning on growing this run?


I have no problem answering these even though I've mentioned both kind of, a couple times.  

I'm hoping to bring these 4 plants to 4-5 week veg.  Thoughts on that?

I'm hoping next run to do 6-9 .. more like 6 though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

After coming home today, I went to check the tent and I'm happy to report everything looks great and temps are wonderful. 

Temps: 80°
RH: 39%


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

66° and 32% RH this morning.. everything is looking quite good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Random thought: How many times should I be flooding my table a day? I figured 15 minutes once a day currently.. when I transplant to big pots, do 2 times a day, then during flowering maybe once every 3 hours or so? 

Any thoughts would be lovely, please.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> I have no problem answering these even though I've mentioned both kind of, a couple times.
> 
> I'm hoping to bring these 4 plants to 4-5 week veg.  Thoughts on that?
> 
> I'm hoping next run to do 6-9 .. more like 6 though.



yeah that happens a lot i forget peoples setups  thanks for repeating it 
lol bro Im gonna b real n tell that the more plants you have the faster you can finish.  cuz it takes less vegging time to fill the space.  If you are not using clones I would suggest u grow more plants. what if you get 3 males one female only? then you gotta wait forever to clone n flower the clones.
I've done 100 plants under 1000w
I've also done 4 plants under 1000 w it takes longer to finigh the 4 plants.
i prefer 9-12 plants per 1000 w or 4x4 space or 5x5 space 
as far as vegging time... it varies for me because some plants i've had grow super fast.  some take forever to grow.  it depands on the strain and how good you are as a grower and how fast u are able to grow them


i don't know much ecxept my own experience hope it helps


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, so you're saying even though I have 4 going and 2 weeks in, I should pop some more seeds to roll with them? I just assumed to have a longer veg and maybe scrog it a bit, since I'm vegging in my flowering tent. 

I'm up for all thoughts really at this point.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps: 71°
RH: 42%
PPM: 42
PH 7.1 

I put in a few drops of PH down. Will check it again in the morning. Just waiting to change the res for when I do first round of nutes.


----------



## Growdude

Your flood and drain cycle is determined by your medium, how well it holds water.
I like something that drains fast and use more frequent flood and drain cyles.

So just check it between floods, if its still wet add more time, if kinda dry then maybe reduce it.

Lookin good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed, ok Growdude thanks for checking in. That's all pretty much what I was thinking.  

Temps 68°
RH 39%

Everything looked greeeeat this morning


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> Alright, so you're saying even though I have 4 going and 2 weeks in, I should pop some more seeds to roll with them? I just assumed to have a longer veg and maybe scrog it a bit, since I'm vegging in my flowering tent.
> 
> I'm up for all thoughts really at this point.



I would bud... just do like 12 seeds say you get 4 -6 males you still have 6 females or 8 that would b perfect and a faster crop  good luck


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I better not get 4-6 males with fem seeds... lol  I mean, surely it could happen.. 

But yeah, maybe I'll germ some more.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> I better not get 4-6 males with fem seeds... lol  I mean, surely it could happen..
> 
> But yeah, maybe I'll germ some more.



FEM seeds well that's a different story just use as many as you think you want I would do 9 in the tent... you will get the about the same amount of bud either way. but this way youl'll get yur bud in way less time.

think about it it would talke ABOUOT 2 months to get 4 plants to fill ur space nice plus 8 to flower (or whatever itis)

thats a total of 4 months

or you can veg 9 plants for about 3 or 4 weeks
and 8 of flower

thats only 2 mo n 3 weeks
or 3 mo.


just look at my latest journal of sweettooth 
I started with 8 seeds.  4 died so I only had 4 REG. seed so I popped an extra 6 or 7 now I got 4 big and 4 small It will help me finish faster... And I need faster I wanna finish before summer

i'ts up to you how you wanna handle it 
there many reasons why I like shorter setups 
another reasin is that you'll know faster if they make it
I hate to wait 4 mo. just to see is crappy n i need to do it again
ill rather find out in 2 to 3 mo.  thats why i love autos.. 56 days and you are done.  theyre lil well just grow more plants

so its whatever you are into. if you want to grow them huge n take u time
or wouldl u like aspeedy crop with more plants?

let me know what you are gonna do... I like to plan what day I harvest before I even star my grow. 

later bro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I was just told to be wary of growing multi-strain my first grow. As it is I have 3 Pineapple Chunk and 1 Blue Lemon Thai... My seeds that are in route right now are (also FEM)  5x Blue OG and 1x Toxic Blue ... wouldn't it be a bad idea to run these all together? I do admit 4 months is a bit rough, but I was preparing myself for something like that anyways. I was thinking of popping some of the Blue OG is it is... lol 

Just worried about having so much different sizes for plants. Didn't want the PC to take over the rest of the garden, and not give new guys room. If I had a separate veg area, I think this would all be sorted. I'm looking to get another tent very soon...  

Cheers for taking moments. Pics and afternoon temps coming soon!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 18 *

Temps: 68°
RH: 39%
PPM: 42
PH: 7.2  

I applied a few more drops of PH down to my res. Trying to get it a tad lower. Everything seemed good in there, and I even can see some small roots wanting to poke out of the bottom of the cup. Transplanting in a week for sure!  

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> I was just told to be wary of growing multi-strain my first grow. As it is I have 3 Pineapple Chunk and 1 Blue Lemon Thai... My seeds that are in route right now are (also FEM)  5x Blue OG and 1x Toxic Blue ... wouldn't it be a bad idea to run these all together? I do admit 4 months is a bit rough, but I was preparing myself for something like that anyways. I was thinking of popping some of the Blue OG is it is... lol
> 
> Just worried about having so much different sizes for plants. Didn't want the PC to take over the rest of the garden, and not give new guys room. If I had a separate veg area, I think this would all be sorted. I'm looking to get another tent very soon...
> 
> Cheers for taking moments. Pics and afternoon temps coming soon!



i prefer to do one strain per light but im always doing a lot of strains
I see people do it all the time.  a tent just like yours they'll have like 9 plants all different strains 4 5 feet tall you can do it.  it just wont be as even unless you train them very well and keep up with height differences it all depands on the strain and I think you have similar strain so why not you'll finish a month sooner say like in june insted of july :hubba: If you don't care about popping some more seeds(i know they are expensive and not too easy to get)
try going with the blue OG's or whatever  you like and mix it up a bit
at the end you get about the same weight may b a little less then just growing one strain.
plus you get to smoke different flavors 
adn u growing for personal use only right?
so who cares you get a lil less then max yields
at least youll be smoking all june long insted of waiting till July
its gonna b some good bud since its not gonna get baged n passed around tru many people. 
it will be  from the treee to your bong HAHA
good luck see what other people think also 
*GREEN MOJO *


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Dr.. surely considering everything you said!!

Anyone else have thoughts about this? Seems like if I do pop some more seeds, I would train the crap out of the 4 in there now, and just let the new ones go with minimal training. That should keep my canopy somewhat even I'd imagine. 


Temps today, 68° and 42% RH. Everything is looking great in the tent, and all plants are working on their 3rd set of leaves.  

Also, the Pineapple Chunk is SURELY stinking up the tent already. Can absolutely tell they are a Skunk #1 breed lol! :stoned:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

..and according to the tracker, the beans should arrive today!  

Still wanted some other thoughts on my last post. If I pop these seeds, I can just train the crap out of the 4 that are in there and do less training on new seeds to keep canopy and harvest time around the same ya? (The new seeds require less time to finish than what already has had over 2 weeks)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

As I remember, you are doing 1 ebb and flow table?  I think that you should be able to keep an even canopy, but it will take some training, which you may have to do even with running one strain.  You can get some quite different phenos within the same bag of seeds.  While I personally like to run fewer larger plants, many people do well with more smaller ones.  

I don't think that the training will be too difficult though as the plants you have going now don't have a huge head start.  Low stress training works well to even the canopy or you can top or FIM.

The times we are given for them to finish is flowering time, not total time growing.  And since you do not have a veg space and a flowering space, and they are going into the same table, you will need to start flowering all at the same time.  So, if they all go into flowering at the same time, the difference in flowering time rather than the difference in strain may be your biggest problem.  I have never grown E & B, so don't know if you can remove individual plants without damaging those around it?  That would probably be my question, as I feel confident that you will be able to maintain a fairly even canopy without too much problem.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Excellent! THG has graced the thread, thank you!  

I would say that I should be able to yield some plants earlier and leave others just fine. I don't see any problem with doing that. I'm familiar with the training methods, and even feel quite confident with having the ability to do them!  So yeah, if it's not too bad of an idea (which it's not seeming to) I think I'm going to go with the plan I laid out, thanks for advice. 

So final recap. I'll be Topping the 4 that are in now (at least once.. maybe twice) to keep them kind of in track with the new ones. I believe the new ones will also finish before the old 4 (funny enough) considering what the breeders statements were on them. 

Thank you all very much. Excellent. :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I pop in here a lot, but you have been getting excellent advise all the way around.  As unlikely as this may seem, sometimes I have nothing to say.  

I was just worried about the roots from the plants taken early rotting in the medium and causing problems, but it may not be.  I have gotten to where I prefer to fim rather than top.  Fim is like a mini topping, but I seems to me the plant recovers faster and has 4 tops.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, if they recover faster than FIMing it is.  Cheers for dropping in, I really need any an all advice I can get!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, 5x Blue OG by G13 labs are now between 2 paper towels and soaking. 


Time to sing my song: 

"Gerrrrrrrminaation time, C-MON! Let's Germinate"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

"...... GERRRmiiination time, C-MON!...."

......"It's a Germination"...... 

"Gerrrmination time, C-MON!"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps: 68°
RH: 42%


Everything is looking excellent  I'm excited that I've popped the 5x Blue OG, and that I could potentially have a very full tent! 

Things are getting interesting.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> "...... GERRRmiiination time, C-MON!...."
> 
> ......"It's a Germination"......
> 
> "Gerrrmination time, C-MON!"




LMFAO you re cracking up dude 
\LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ... I have gotten to where I prefer to fim rather than top.  Fim is like a mini topping, but I seems to me the plant recovers faster and has 4 tops.



O Wow I had to search for "Fim a plant" i didn t know what it meant.  turns out I've been Fimming for years. lol  that's What I usually do unless I wanna make that top a clone.  fimming is the way to go. I pinch it with my finger nail or a sharp blade been careful not to cut the leafs next to the very tip

I found this when i did the ssearch


"Fimming is actually no different that topping, what fimming does is virtually the exact same thing only your leaving part of the new growth. This only takes of part of the new growth and actually topping the very very new growth which is very hard to see.

What this ends up doing is making it seem as if your getting 4 new tops right next to eachother when its actually only 2 at the very top (like topping) but since it was cut so closely to the next newest set of fanleaves 2 branches which would have formed there anyways seems to make it look like there is 4 new tops."


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice cheers Dr!  


5x Blue OG are ALL tap rooted in just 24 hours and ready to go. Note to self, G13 seeds are absolutely top notch!! From the packaging, to the look of the seeds (compared to the other 6 I had got weeks ago... all were light/green seeds, none were tiger striped like these 5) 

I'll be planting them today and assimilating them to the rest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Assimilated  

I was going to get pics, but I'll wait to do that tonight. I noticed, while looking at the garden today, that the cotyledons (first 2 leaves) are now yellow. Now these plants will be ready for nutes it seems yes? I imagine I'll do a half strength set of nutes for a few weeks, all the while taking the new seedlings out so they don't get nutes. Or should I just Flood and Drain with water and use a pre-mixed up batch of nutes and top feed them? I'm just a bit confused on this part now that I have seedlings with "children" ...or however I'd classify it.  


Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

... just came to me... I should've planted them into Rapid Rooters and used the dome and just left it uncovered and in the tent. That would've made watering a bit easier lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Ellis--do not start with 1/2 strength nutes on those babies--start with something like 1/8 or quarter.  I would also top feed them until they get larger.

I've always thought of fimming as a mini topping.  I do sometimes get the leaves when I fim.  It is not a big deal but they do look king of funny--maybe like an insec t has been nibbling on them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Only reason I say half strength is because after reading about the nutes they seem to be a veryyy "safe" and "weak" nutrient. Either way, 1/4 strength should be good.. and I'll top feed to start.. eventually I want to flood and drain the table with the premixed nutes in the 15 gal res. So far, I'm just flooding with water right now. 


Thanks THG.. I've surely made things very intricate, interesting and overall ignorantly involved, but hey.. let's see what happens together  


Just went up and snapped some pics.. sorting them now, and uploading in moments.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 21 for 4* (Pineapple Chunk x3 + Blue Lemon Thai)
*Day 1 for 5 *(Blue OG x5)

Temps 65°
RH: 47%
(Yeah, had an ice storm all yesterday and last night... that was fun..)

I have one that looks slightly sad.. I think? Front left in the first pic. Also, the 4th pic really shows the yellow cotyledons. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

very nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Dr.  

Anybody else have thoughts at this stage? 

Mine are: "***.. temps, stop dropping and messing with my tent!"  
and also; "Hmm, yellow Cotyledon's.. nute time it seems??" 

What would YOU be doing right now if this were your grow?


----------



## orangesunshine

i'd let the soil dry a bit before the next watering---prolly get them a bit closer to the light---get a light breeze going with the oscillating fan


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Let dry, will do. Light closer, not sure.. I put the back of my hand near it and it seems to be at its limit. I don't have any of the stretching I had before. 

As for the OSC fan, it has been on for over a week now  Thanks for the words Orange!


----------



## orangesunshine

also, if you have the ability to switch out that MH bulb for an HPS---would be a good thing too


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

From what it seemed to me, MH for flowering was best (given current situation, other than T5 fixture) then HPS for flowering.


----------



## orangesunshine

HPS has a wider spectrum doesn't get as hot and your plans will be happier


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I need that heat Orange.. you seen my temps through these 11 pages of journal? hah   I've hit low 60's inside the tent, with 2 electric oil heaters on each side outside the tent (on low). It was 65° inside the tent this morning, but thankfully it's now nearing 70°.

If the general consensus says to switch it out now, then I surely will. I'm not one to question those that do indeed know more than I do. In about 1 month, I'll have a 2x4 tent for just vegging, and a T5 fixture inside it, so this won't be an issue anymore after this grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything's looking good this morning. Temps are at 71° in the tent with RH at 42%. Plants all look decent, but like I mentioned.. the first 2 leaves are yellow so I'm considering starting my 1/4 strength nutes on them. 

Still waiting for newly planted seeds to pop through the surface.  


Thoughts?


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Thoughts?


 
Pictures?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Be right back with some


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's the pics


----------



## oldsman

I think you should transplant them before you feed them,JMO.When you transplant you can bury them all the way to the leaves to negate their stretched stems and stabalize them as well.I like to transplant before the first feed so they are in a bigger container,etc...when they start taking off,just my way of doing it.I'm looking forward to seeing that table full of ladies.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

yes sir transplant into big container and feed those 4 babies wait on the other 5.
my opinion on the MH/HPS
MH are to veg
HPS are to flower
can you veg with HPS? yes 
MH the blue spectrum makes the leafs grow and they don't stretch wish is perfect
HPS the red spectrum makes flower bud grow and they stretch wish is also perfect
My opinion and im sure a bunch of other peoples too.  don't take my word for it just ask


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok then, it's settled. I'll go up and transplant them right now. When should I feed first round of 1/4 strength nutes.. tomorrow? 

Thanks all!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

*standing by*


----------



## oldsman

Myself,I transplant and water them in with the first feeding.Seeing as these are the only ones you have going, You might feed a little less than 1/4 strenght to be double sure they don't burn.It's better to be safe.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 22 for 4
Day 2 for 5*

Temps: 74°
RH: 52%

Fed 1/4 strength nutes (2ml Grow 3ml Micro in 32oz water) after full transplants into their final homes (3gal pots) 

PH of solution was looking like 6.2 

Here's some pics. Oh and by the way, I have 3 lady bugs that flew in the tent from nowhere when it was open. So, I should leave these little guys in here ya?  

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And a few more...


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

awh a ladybug. nicely done!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Super  



Anyone else having any thoughts? Would love input.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oooook.. I just went to check on the tent before I retire for the evening, and not only does everything look good... but 4/5 of the seedlings just shed their hoods!!! And the 5th one is just about ready. 

That's kind of awesome!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

EllisD said:
			
		

> "...... GERRRmiiination time, C-MON!...."
> 
> ......"It's a Germination"......
> 
> "Gerrrmination time, C-MON!"




Almost exactly 36 hours since this message, my hoods are shed from the seedlings and they are OFF and growing!


----------



## oldsman

Congrats Ellis!Looking good,transplants look good,could have buried more of the stem but they'll be ok as is.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

well done


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well I either have nute burn, or the tent got too hot too quick last night.. or the plants got too close to the light after the transplant (they rose a good 6" higher than in the cup) 

I'm thinking of raising my light. 

Please look at the pics and let me know what you think. 

Also, my seedlings maybe getting a bit too much light too? They all 5 shed their hoods, and even 1 (kinda 2) of them lost 1 of its cotyledon .. it seemed to just burn up? (I sure can't wait for a T5 fixture!)

5th pic shows the 1 seedling with only one coltyledon.

**Take note most of the second and 4th pic. These are the 2 that look the "worst".. 1 leave on one is yellowing and the other single leave is yellowing and also "raising" ... the leaves felt decently dry to the touch.... raise the light?**


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's been 3 hours since my last post.. I just went up to check em and noticed that they don't look any better, nor any worse it seems. Just these 2 leaves that look like they got burnt. Definitely seems like it was from light / temps to me. The leaves were a decent bit dry feeling, in comparison to the other plants nice darker green leaves.

After taking the pics, I noticed the bit of soil that splatted up on the leave and went right up to wipe it off... 

First 2 pics are of the "worst" of the two I'd say, tho the other leave on the other one is quite rough (3rd pic) 

*note*
Pics aren't doing them justice.. they look a bit more "burnt" than the image is showing.


----------



## Rosebud

DGF, hi, I went back a few pages and couldn't see what soil they are in. Be sure you water the whole big pot and let dry between watering. I don't feed that young. If you have droplets of water on your leaves and under a strong light, that can burn your leaves.

Your doing ok and enjoy your ride. it is so fun and rewarding.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rose, thanks for stopping in!  

I'm in Sunshine Advanced Mix #4, I ran the table with just water today, after doing feeding of 1/4 strength nutes last night. I think it's a combination of not enough water last night, temps soaring up to over 75° (from 60° that morning) and having the light too close (about 8-10" if I had to guess) since after I transplanted they were higher up. 

Also, maybe the droplets of water didn't help, but they dissipate between the fan on em and the light, quite quickly I noticed. 

Thank you so much for stopping in, I reallllly appreciate it


----------



## Rosebud

You are welcome.  75 degrees isn't too hot.  I tend to freak out at 83. How did you make the degree sign??? ;~)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Firstly, yeah I know 75 isn't hot, but I'm unsure what it peaked at after that.. I went downstairs to my home. I have a feeling it went into the 80's, but mostly I have a feeling that since they were raised up so much after transplant (and I didn't adjust the light) that they got burned from being too close. I'm about 95% sure on that, and think I'll be fine.. I hope lol. 

It's an "alt code" (if you're on Windows PC) 

Hold ALT on your keyboard, and using your number pad (with Num Lock on) press:  0176 then let go of your ALT key. 

For a list of alt key codes, head here: hxxp://www.alt-codes.net/

There's allll kinds of awesome things you can do with these codes! 

You can &#9658; some &#9835;&#9834;&#9835; to all your &#9792; or &#9794; friends while basking in the warm &#9788;


&#9786;&#9787;&#9786;&#9787;&#9786;


----------



## Rosebud

awesome, thanks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No worries 

Also note, you're now a member of the "Elite Club"  hah :bong: 




*Back on topic* 
Anyone else have some thoughts on this matter? (Though I'm quite sure I know how and what happened)


----------



## pcduck

Nuted way to soon.

Just use water and have patience.

What wattage/type is your light?

My t-5's I have seedlings within inches with no ill effects.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@pcduck: It's been mentioned a few times (no offense) 

I'm using 400w MH bulb with the dimmer set to 50%. If you read a page or two back it was suggested to nute 1/4 strength after transplant..I thought it was a good idea as well, since the cotyledon's are quite yellow. 

I'll be using T5's from here on out for SURE, I just didn't have the fixture to start. If I nuted too soon wouldn't all the leaves have issues or even wouldn't the issue just be coloring not actual drying of the leave? I'm just curious, and everything I say is my learning process, so I mean no ill will or disrespect to your knowledge in this at all!! 

I'm just really confused, since I thought when plants cotyledons were yellow and after 2+ weeks in the soil you started a 1/4 - 1/2 strength set of nutes (I did 1/4 strength)


----------



## pcduck

Yeah I did not go back any pages. I just popped in from the BHC.

When you transplanted into fresh soil everything came with it. (more nutes/food a hotter soil then what it was in). Adding 1/4 strength nutes to a hot soil will burn them. Especially when transplanting a small plant without much root system. When I transplant to new soil I may use a real weak tea to start the microbes up but that is it. I have done the same thing you have done. 

Plants that small the N will dry them out before they have a chance.

Patience is green when it comes to gardening


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> When you transplanted into fresh soil everything came with it. (more nutes/food a hotter soil then what it was in)



Oh SHOOT...I didn't even consider this and it's SO common sense, why did I not think of this?>!?>?>!!

Ok, so what do I do now? Should I soak the soil decently with water (not too much) and generally try to flush them, or just do normal waterings each day with reg water and just learn? I haven't fully burnt the plant have I?   

I have a decent amount of patience and thought I was following things right, but as soon as you said "I transplanted into hot soil, that's already nuted" it clicked in my brain... DOH!!! 

Thanks for coming back and clarifying PCDuck.. you are awesome. Any advice on what to do from here?


----------



## pcduck

Just plan water and wait it out. Let them dry out between waterings. The container is quite large for the plant and the roots will seek out the moisture

I think they will recover just fine.

You will know when they do

Massive new green growth


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks again PCDuck.. you're excellent!  

I have hopes since it's just those single leaves. 

What are your (and any others) thoughts on the seedlings? .. mostly the one that shed one of its cotyledons and only has 1 to work with? Which is this pic:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203480&d=1366021832


----------



## pcduck

Plants do funny things at times.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed 


Temps currently 75° and RH is at 72% 

Everything is looking good I think.


----------



## oldsman

Is it possible some nuted water splashed onto the leaf?Like the dirt did?I think that would/could cause that also.As for the sprout,I'm with PC,let it grow and see what it does/doesn't do.For this reason you start more seeds than you actually want plants,say I wanted 10 plants,I'd start probaly 15-20 seeds.Some will be male,hermie or just genetically deformed from the start.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Is it possible some nuted water splashed onto the leaf?Like the dirt did?



I imagine it could be, but take note. where the dirt was, is uneffected.. and also, I poured the nute water in, and the spraying was done with just water. 

I'm doing 9.. I wanted 6


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

4 of your plants are 23 days old.  I would be feeding at least 1/8
sure u did a transplant into new soil 
is sunshine mix very little nutes.  its mainly coco ad perlite 

if u think lights are too close raise it up a bit
and raise your 5 cups so that they are not too far

do your own research on when to start feeding with your medium and how much to feed.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

don't let any water sit on your leafs.(i dry it with Toilet Paper)  that's prob. what got u burnt


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, Sunshine is very very light in nute.. mostly coco and perlite, yes  I'm quite sure it was not helpful with the light sooooo close after transplant.. I raised them a good 5" or more and didn't move the light... 

I've since moved the light, and everything in the tent seems to be doing good. Also, I've raised the cups with new seedlings higher up to meet the requirements needed. 

Odd, I've seen so many people do folier sprays, neem oil sprays, etc and they drench em. I was mearly coating them  


Thanks so much for your thoughts. I'm thinking I'll be able to move past this one.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Odd, I've seen so many people do folier sprays, neem oil sprays, etc and they drench em. I was mearly coating them  

we do it when the lights are off


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

unless they are doing a very low strenght of nutes and under some cool lights like cfl not HID'S buddy


----------



## pcduck

spray when the lights first come on or just before going out. have fans running.

I have sprayed mine with teas/insecticides/milk&water  many times with no ill effects


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, thanks for clarifying. 

Sounds good all.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> Nice, thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Sounds good all.



you have to watch for splashing because the solutions is strong good for the roots!
 but to foliar feed you need a much lower strenght
or else you'll burn it or even kill it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good morning all  
Enjoy the image of the cool clouds I randomly took on my way back from my grow room. 


*Day 24*

Temps: 66°
RH: 45%

Everything is looking decent enough.. those 2 leaves don't look any worse, I do understand they won't get any better, and eventually I'll be pruning them off anyways... All top growth looks healthy to my noob eyes!  

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

....Sure wish I had a T5 fixture...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

EllisD said:
			
		

> ....Sure wish I had a T5 fixture...



They are nice, but many of us vegged for years with MH before we discovered T5s.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You know all the right things to say THG.  


:bong:

I basically just went up to check my tent and everything looks "alright" .. a couple of the plants look hot from the light.. so I raised it a bit again. 

5x Blue OG are doing great, the 1x Blue Lemon Thai is in wonderful shape (funny that didn't get nute burned and it was younger than the 2 PC that did) and 1x Pineapple Chunk is in great shape as well. 2x PC are looking a bit "taco'd"


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

what up G
thiso yellow leafs that are burnt.   they got to go.  cut them completly with something sharp dont pull it.

they are doing more harm then good.  they're dead
sometimes you can save part of the leaf in this case I think is best to cut the whole leaf  
peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Is that the general consensus? Cut the two leaves that are very burnt?


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i've been slacking on catching up on your thread recently, but that doesn't look like burning to me. i'm gonna go back a read what i've missed then will post.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

while at first i thought she just looks hungry and has began to eat herself. her overall light color green makes it look like she needs to be fed, but the color could just be a phenotypical response to the enviroment. i'm going to agree with the ducks assessment. BUT, i completely disagree with the good dr.'s advise to cut off the damaged leaflets. the plant will discard them when she is done with them. damaged leaflets can not hurt your plants overall well being


----------



## pcduck

I let nature do her thing. She will shed them leaves when she does not need them as ShortBus has mentioned. And if they are dead like the dr said what harm is there in leaving them. They are not hurting nothing since they are dead(?)

Them girls are small and already stressed out why stress it more?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok.. leaving it alone  

Thanks all!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> don't let any water sit on your leafs.(i dry it with Toilet Paper)  that's prob. what got u burnt



&#9835;&#9834;Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your marijuana line
 Shake, shake, shake, Señora, every time 
 grow, grow, grow, Señora, grow your plants fine
grow, grow, grow, Señora, shake your marijuana line&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good morning all  

Things seem great in the tent. After I raised it up a bit yesterday, the plants seemed to thank me by growing more and not dying anymore lol. Leaving those 2 leaves that are going to dry and die off, noticed a bit of yellowing at the tips of 2 more leaves on the "worse" of the two... just hoping that's not N deficiency. Now I'm caught between YOU FED TO EARLY and WHY AREN'T YOU FEEDING THEM?! lol 

The 5x Blue OG are doing great, and seem to be working on their second set of true leaves already... man, I highly recommend these G13 Blue OG seeds. Nothing but raw growing power so far! 36 hours after being between paper towels they had shed their hoods? Crazy good  The 3x PC's are doing quite well, minus a tad bit of yellowing at the tips of the leaves on one of them (not all the leaves but the next set up from the ones that burnt.. N Defic?) The Blue Lemon Thai was the youngest of all of them, and is showing NO signs of issues what so ever, actually is the best looking of all the plants...so it's telling me my damage wasn't from nutes at all, but from the light. I mean, wouldn't the Nutes have burned the living HELL out of that littler plant that was days behind the PC's? I fed the BLT the SAME amount and strength nutes as the 3 PC's. 1 of the PC's is doing extremely good though, so again I'm thinking it was the light in combination with some pools of water and being so close to the light directly after my transplant. Just kind of thinking out loud here :bong:  

Temps: 71°
RH: 55%

Here's some pics... thoughts?


----------



## Mainebud

Ah the challenge of multiple strains. I have one strain that doesn't take mutes well. Same everything as three other strains next to it and it looks terrible. And the clones are fine. So it tells me not to nute this strain until it clearly shows that it needs it. Seems as though its fine once it's older. Just real sensitive early on. Other than that looks great!


----------



## Growdude

I think you could give the 4 bigger ones nutes at 300 ppm without worry.

Bump it up once they grow a inch or 2.


When plants need N there growth slows and they become pail green, bottom leaves will yellow and die. Its pretty clear when they need nitrogen.

Nute burn can be slower to manifest, unless its a overdose.
Plants look dark green, growing tips burn and can curl under.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok took some pics and even a video (that I did horribly, considering I don't know my camera well for video and I ran out of space on the card) but it shows my questions and thoughts on my Pineapple Chunk. The 2 with burnt leaves are now starting to look like 2nd node set is starting to yellow at the tips. Isn't this N dif?  

Temps: 71°
RH: 60%
PPM: 73
PH 6.3

Direct link to movie: hxxp://205.196.123.7/u3czjk9sjf2g/rwel2d5iivrdymi/FirstSession.mp4


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> I think you could give the 4 bigger ones nutes at 300 ppm without worry.
> 
> Bump it up once they grow a inch or 2.
> 
> 
> When plants need N there growth slows and they become pail green, bottom leaves will yellow and die. Its pretty clear when they need nitrogen.
> 
> Nute burn can be slower to manifest, unless its a overdose.
> Plants look dark green, growing tips burn and can curl under.


 

Excellent! Please read and review the post just below yours. You seemed to post this just as I want posting it up, and are really saying what I was thinking. I'm going to give the bigger ones some nutes right now I believe. Thank you so much.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright just did 2 quarts between the 4 big ones, with 1/8 strength nutes @ 412 PPM. Let's see what happens.  Worst case scenario, I burn em totally and have to start over. hah


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Alright just did 2 quarts between the 4 big ones, with 1/8 strength nutes @ 412 PPM. Let's see what happens.  Worst case scenario, I burn em totally and have to start over. hah


 
I dont think thats going to hurt them.

Just let the soil dry out well before you give them more.
Let the first few inches of soil become dry then water, if they start to droop before that give them water.

I only say all that because if you overwater and the roots cant breath then it mimics a N deficency.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah indeed man. The soil was quite dry a few knuckles down.. quite dry.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> ... damaged leaflets can not hurt your plants overall well being



c' mon really ? lol

I always keep my plants clean.  I never leave any dead ihs on them!!!:hubba: 
to each its own

the way dead leafs don;t do you good is because they're just extra weight.  
plus it takes the atention away from the healthy leafs.  

also is a great way to get mold and bacteria building up.

we are here to give good advice not to confuse the noobs


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol indeed, please get a general consensus going you smart med growers! I'm sure you can agree on a silly dead leaf hah  

Thanks for checking in Dr. Heading up to check my plants right now, hoping everything is looking good.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

pcduck said:
			
		

> I let nature do her thing. She will shed them leaves when she does not need them as ShortBus has mentioned. And if they are dead like the dr said what harm is there in leaving them. They are not hurting nothing since they are dead(?)
> 
> Them girls are small and already stressed out why stress it more?



the reason is above

and as far as stress 
part of the plant is dying and if you don't clean it
it will cause more harm then good
just carrying dead matter around never work s good:hubba: 
later
and c'mon everybody knows you gotta keep your plants from any dead or dying parts.  

peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just checked everything out and everything looks great this morning!  Temps 67° RH is 42%. All 5 seedlings are extremely healthy, and the 3 PC and 1 BLT are in excellent shape seemingly, after nute feeding yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

very nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've read a lot about spraying a couple times during veg, with a light Neem mixture, just because... even if you don't have anything, just as preventative. What do you all think of this? I have an idea what I generally think you'll all say, but I'd rather ask any and every question that's going through my mind.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Do not spray with Neem oil.  First off, I have not found it effective in preventing anything.  Second, as the name implies, it is an oil.  I personally believe that the oil clogs the pores of the leaves resulting in poor transpiration and absorption of CO2.  I really do not like Neem oil at all for anything.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Do not spray with Neem oil. First off, I have not found it effective in preventing anything. Second, as the name implies, it is an oil. I personally believe that the oil clogs the pores of the leaves resulting in poor transpiration and absorption of CO2. I really do not like Neem oil at all for anything.



You're supposed to mix it with a Saturator as well (Soap) so that it prevents pore clogging, but yeah I see what you're saying. Thanks for checking in THG!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I mix almost everything I spray with soap, more a wetting agent--don't know that it prevents clogged pores.  I'm a firm believer in "don't fix it if it isn't broke".  It is common to want to do too much for your plants, especially when you are just starting out.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have to agree with ya THG. Besides,,Water and Oil do not mix,,so soap aint gonna help keep the Stomas from being stopped up.


----------



## pcduck

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> and c'mon everybody knows you gotta keep your plants from any dead or dying parts.
> 
> peace



I guess you better tell Mother Nature that.

I can just imagine some warehouse grower going around to each and every plant they have and dabbing water droplets off each leaf of every plant with toilet paper.:laugh:

I have enough air circulation in my tent that the leaves will just fall off naturally when the plant is done with them. All I have to do is pick them up off the floor. There is no stress this way for the girls. Pick a leaf that is not dead and look at the place of the connection...See that clear fluid? That is energy being taken away from producing buds, trying to heal the scar.

I like my girls to have the least amount of stress they can. Especially when small and when flowering.

You will be finding out that there are many ways to grow, some work better then others. You just need to decide what works best for you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh wow, thanks for all the replies everyone  

I'm leaving the leaves for now, and seeing what happens. Just checked temps and I'm at 63° and 42% RH... eek lol BUT... on the BRIGHT side, they look better than ever. They are surely thanking me for the nutes yesterday!   :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper

I do not remove working "Solar Panels". I needem for my Girls.:icon_smile: The Non Working Solar Panels fall off on thier own. Besides I use all my smaller nuggets for Hash Oil and Baking.:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers WeedHopper  

Everything looks good in the tent tonight, so I'll see them again in the morning.


----------



## Growdude

I never spray my plants ever... just no real need.
I like to encourage root growth not uptake thru the leaves.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

pcduck said:
			
		

> I guess you better tell Mother Nature that.
> 
> I can just imagine some warehouse grower going around to each and every plant they have and dabbing water droplets off each leaf of every plant with toilet paper.:laugh:
> 
> I have enough air circulation in my tent that the leaves will just fall off naturally when the plant is done with them. All I have to do is pick them up off the floor. There is no stress this way for the girls. Pick a leaf that is not dead and look at the place of the connection...See that clear fluid? That is energy being taken away from producing buds, trying to heal the scar.
> 
> I like my girls to have the least amount of stress they can. Especially when small and when flowering.
> 
> You will be finding out that there are many ways to grow, some work better then others. You just need to decide what works best for you.



having grown up working a green house using paper directly on plants is a last resort, paper is made out of pulp and pulp is obliterated wood shaving that are then pressed together into the sheet, the thing is even the cleanest looking piece of paper is coated in small particles of dust just itching for an excuse to get off.

This can be bad for plants, we humans are not overly affected by it unless you has asthma. I do recommend dusting your plants and general maintenance to keep them clean. But use cloth.

Use of any oil on any kind of plant needs to be done with great care, avoid spraying the leaves all together and aim at the stalk of the plant, if ur looking for a non toxic stop measure for non flying insects i suggest some double sided tape wrapped loosely around the stalk. If your lucky u can find the gardening variety that stays sticky for ever and expands with the stalk. If your already dealing with an infection, wet a clean rag in the oil in question and apply to the affected areas gingerly. Monitor closely and space out the re applications by a few days, many of the oils will evaporate and leave behind a residue but thats what your fan is for. 

In a green house sitting water like out doors and indoors is a nay nay. Grab ur stalk and shake shake shake senora shake the marijuana right. Shake that excess water away. You can build a self shaker with a 2 1.5 motors,a frame some wire a few little cogs, 2 tooth picks, some string and general machine know how. This would be useful indoors if u had a timed mister. Otherwise just grab it and shake it .

You seem to be enjoying yourself! , im loving my indoor grow as well even if it wont come close to yours.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

EllisD said:
			
		

> Oh wow, thanks for all the replies everyone
> 
> I'm leaving the leaves for now, and seeing what happens. Just checked temps and I'm at 63° and 42% RH... eek lol BUT... on the BRIGHT side, they look better than ever. They are surely thanking me for the nutes yesterday!   :bong:




messing up LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

ps duck is talking out of his CULO LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

fatman I didn't know u had green house experience.  so no TP  but cloth.
 good stuff


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> fatman I didn't know u had green house experience.  so no TP  but cloth.
> good stuff



over 20 years experience my friend, my family has several on they're farm back home just off the reservation main line in the former swamp area.

cloth and tp are hugggge in difference  and dont use any of the micro wood fibre cloths.... well u can but i dont trust them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> over 20 years experience my friend, my family has several on they're farm back home just off the reservation main line in the former swamp area.
> 
> cloth and tp are hugggge in difference  and dont use any of the micro wood fibre cloths.... well u can but i dont trust them.



sweet good to know


----------



## pcduck

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> ps duck is talking out of his CULO LOL



You are the one using tp to wipe water droplets off the leaves:rofl: not me.



			
				Dr.Robertsozki said:
			
		

> don't let any water sit on your leafs.(i dry it with Toilet Paper)  that's prob. what got u burnt



So if anything, I would have to say that you, dr are talking out the wrong end of your stethoscope.



			
				drrobetsozki said:
			
		

> we are here to give good advice not to confuse the noobs



Your are doing bad on the good and good on the bad.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Uhoh... getting mixed messages. Quick, more members come in here and clear the air! lol.. I don't know if I should leave the leaf and spray and then snort the water off with a straw, or don't water the leaves only use a sand blaster... so confused right now. 

So wait, do I soak the plants with Canola Oil and use a bit of salt to taste for the smoke later on, or do I not spray the plants and shake, shake, shake my body line? I do, in fact, shake it all the time... I even work work work senora. 



With ALL my joking aside... I'm going to leave them, and not worry about water. If I kill these plants, I'll try the super super super safe method of don't get things wet, if I do - lick it off or shake it or whatever - but I'm pretty sure it's still considered a "weed" and going to grow either way hah  



I love you all. :bong: Thanks everyone for giving me a lot to read this morning. Going to go check on the ladies, will report back in a few moment. 



Goooooood morning MP!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Checked the tent, and everything looks really really good. 65° and 45% RH. (They really love the 60's tho it seems)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Why are you even spraying them?  I wouldn't foliar feed unless they showed a bad deficiency in something and I want to address it immediately.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks THG,,glad ya said it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Erm.... I never said I sprayed them. I was merely asking questions.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

EllisD said:
			
		

> Erm.... I never said I sprayed them. I was merely asking questions.



do what you do, spraying your plants with water wont hurt nothing. 

Essentially whats being said is if it aint broke dont fix it, in other words dont spray for bugs and mold if your not experiencing them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF said:
			
		

> Erm.... I never said I sprayed them. I was merely asking questions.



While I did not read _all_ the posts, I got the idea that you were spraying them.  Sorry.  You asked for other opinions.  This is mine.  I don't spray my plants with anything unless they need it.  When I spray them, I do not worry about the water droplets left on the leaves.  They are under a 1000W HPS and I have a fair amount of air movement.  I have never had the leaves burn where the water droplets remain.  Like Growdude, I feel that it is better to feed the roots.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Sorry. You asked for other opinions. This is mine.



Oh indeed! I want each and every opinion you have.. you just happened to ask "Why are you even spraying them" so the only proper answer is; *absolute confusion* "I never said I sprayed them"    

Uploading pics now, update in 15 mins. 

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Day 27*

Temp: 71°
RH: 47%
PH: 6.3
PPM: 73 
*Just water fed tonight*

Plants are looking quite good to my noob eyes. What do you all think?


----------



## Trede

I'm certainly no expert, but at the very least they seem quite photogenic


----------



## Growdude

Looking good, giving the bigger ones some nutes now?

I only said something about spraying because I seen it in alot of the pics I thought.  

DGF, when I start to hear alot of conflicting opinions on things I only assume it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Did 2 quarts between the 4 big ones, with 1/8 strength nutes @ 412 PPM... two feedings so far.  

Yeah, I do get the top a bit wet with the spray bottle...not aiming for the leaves anymore after the "do and don't" spray bit, I just get the top of the soil wet a bit. 

And yeah, as for the dead leaves, if I think it's time to take em I will, but most likely I'll let most of them fall off. We'll see what happens. Really, I just want at LEAST 2oz between each of the 9 plants, and I'll be happy. I believe that's the low/average for a quality plant, with 6oz+ being really good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Checked in this morning and everything, truly, looks phenomenal.  I'm a happy green thumb  

So I should do nutes roughly every other feed if I remember correctly, yes? Or should I stagger it a little bit more during first rounds of nutes and go a little longer?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

3 days after last feeding, I've fed them today a nute mix of around 500 PPM (roughly 495, up from 415 last time) 

They sure are looking green and purdy. Minus the biggest one still having light green tips, but I think that's residual yellow from "asking" for nutes a week ago. And the burning of the leaves. 

Temps 68° RH 42%


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

My lord, they look extremely healthy. I'm seriously happy with what's growin' on right now  

Temps are cold, but they are loving it. Should I put my diode for "outside temp" under the light area so I know a temp under there, or would the light heat it up more than the relative temperature? 

Tent said 64° RH 70%


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just went up and turned the dimmer on the ballast to 100% with the 400w MH. I've also got my ventilation up on "medium" speed (more than enough for tent size) and attaining a good amount of negative pressure. Mostly turned the vent up for increase in any heat from turning dimmer up. 

I'm thinking of starting training in a few days. Get some LST going on.. FIMing in a couple weeks if I had to guess. Turned the OSC fan up from low to medium as well.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

EllisD said:
			
		

> *Day 27*
> 
> Temp: 71°
> RH: 47%
> PH: 6.3
> PPM: 73
> *Just water fed tonight*
> 
> Plants are looking quite good to my noob eyes. What do you all think?


 

Just be gettin to yur fireside pilgrem sorry fur my "tardyness" but ifin those little ones be 27 days old yual might have a problem less Im missin somethin 

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They had a rough early life BWD, and thanks for pullin' up a stump. 

They sure are looking good today  Maybe a little tacoing on one of them, I'd assume that's from the nutes?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Thankin ya to the welcome friend like yur stump offered think I be settin to it time gain now I be stumblin to it  I dont reckon I like havin bunch of fires tendin cause it tends to be givin me brain some swellin keepin to lots of fires thats why kind sticks to mine and the ocassional other ifin I can sorry dont get to yur for so long pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers BWD, it's all good. I just appreciate any and all fellows to stop on by and say a word or two  


So, inside tent this morning was 58°... everything looks great, but man do those temps freak me out.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, temps are up to 66° inside the tent with RH @ 47%  

Here's some pics so you can let me know what you think. Took some with lighter for a reference point.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thoughts on training? I was thinking of starting LST at some point soon.


----------



## pcduck

EllisD said:
			
		

> Thoughts on training?



Why?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

What do you mean why? I was thinking of starting LST soon... too soon? 

How does "why" help and contribute to this thread my friend?


----------



## pcduck

Why do you want to lst? Is there a reason? Seems like you have plenty of head room.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OH, that kind of why, I'm sorry. 

I wanted 1) to practice, but mostly 2) to have as much of an even canopy as possible. I have 5x Blue OG that are weeks behind the other 4. I wanted to train the 4 and do NO training (basically) on the 5 that are new. Try to not let the 4 that are older over take the canopy.


----------



## pcduck

I just do not like stressing my plants any more then I have to before they show maturity. I feel that I get more females and less males/hermies this way. Once I get a known stable strain I do all kinds of stuff to it(mostly with clones). I would look more into topping/pinching/super cropping once they are bigger and mature. They will slow up for a couple days each time you preform one of them. To even the canopy you can always stack books/milk crates/styrofoam under the shorter ones to even the canopy. Your plants have had a rough start already, do they need more. Less stress happier plant.imo.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah I was looking to FIM as well.. so maybe just pass up on the LST this time and FIM once or twice on the 4 big ones you think? Yeah I don't want to stress em anymore....  


Thanks for your input! 

On that note I think I'm about to go and give the 4 large ones another 500ppm round of nutes tonight.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Picked up another bag of Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 today, so I have enough to transplant my 5x Blue OG when they are ready.. and picked up more then enough nutes for the entire grow. 

Just headed up, temps were 71° and RH was 57%.. everything looked good. Fed them another round of nutes, this time the PPM's were around 531. Light feeding for sure. Next feeding I'm stepping it up by adding some Amino Blast and Grow Spray. I'm doing the Xnutrients Advanced program, just as a reminder to anyone that may have skimmed some.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This is getting to be a 'show' now... Everyday I'm opening this tent and blown away by the growth and how healthy they look. Nutes are sitting around 550PPM's and temps this morning were 66° with RH @ 70% 


FIM after 5th node yes? (I'm quite sure I remember this answer from the videos I've watched, just figured I'd ask. I think it's going to be time to FIM soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Next round of nutes tonight. 75° tent with 50% RH... 

Anyone for my question in the last post?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

600ppm's of nutes done tonight.. whew it was warm today.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm... overall everything looks quite excellent, and I'm very very happy. I'm working on 5th node on the 4 older ones, so I believe I'll be FIMing them tonight. 

...on another note..
.    .    .    Was that a bug I just saw?  

Quite sure I saw a little tiny brown bug. Aphid maybe...I went in to grab it and it moved (I think.. less the fan moved a piece of dirt on the stem) I grabbed it, but couldn't really see anything in my fingers. 


Considering Neem spray.. light.. but going to wait for a DEFINITE identification of any bugs.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

FIM'd the 1X Blue Lemon Thai and just 1X Pineapple Chunk. I'm leaving 2 PC's alone for now, probably for good.. I dunno  

Everything in the tent looks so good, I'm quite happy so far. Let's see what happens from the FIM jobs... fingers crossed for 4 tops


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything looked quite good today, after FIMing a couple yesterday. Temps were a bit low at 62° with RH at 48%. I left my OSC fan on "high" last night and left the ventilation on over night, but I should've brought the fan back down and turned off the vent system for more heat last night. Didn't realize it was going to get so cold. Surely going to be a little bit of purple in some of these stems.. already see a good amount of it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Nothing at all wrong with 62 at night.

Not all bugs are harmful.  It is great idea to identify it before doing anything.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed, I should check into it before squishing it into oblivion haha  I just saw a bug and reacted. I have a small spider in there I believe, seen some webs near the light. And a ladybug still kickin'.. should get some some ladybug food. 

Thank you so much for checking in THG. I'll get some pictures up later today, so you can tell me all how my FIM job went.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I put ladybugs in my growroom once.....and then when I harvested some of those big colas, I found dead ladybugs inside the buds....ugggh.  

Pay attention to spider webs--they could be the first sign of spider mites, aka The Borg.  Examine the underside of the leaves with a high power magnifying glass or microscope for mites as they are very hard to see with the naked eye.  They are The Borg and the sooner you detect and take care of them, the better.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@THG: Yikes! I'm getting a loupe soon, and will check. 

*Day 34* (Kinda) 


Well here's some pics, with close ups of my FIM job. Also, there's some areas that do indeed either look like bug damage or nute splash... but I'm quite careful. 

Would Neem Oil *now* be a potential good idea? 

Temps and RH are all in excellent norms.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Anyone had a chance to check these last pics and read the update?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wakey wakey MP... I'd like some of your thoughts. 


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good ellisd---just noticed you have plants in different stages of veg---what's gonna happen when it comes time to flower---do you have a separate area or will they all flower at the same time


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Trying to train the 4 that are bigger to keep as small as I can, and letting the 5 that are smaller "catch up" ... then flower at the same time. BUT.. I'm getting a 2x4 (or 4x4) veg tent setup this May for my birthday. I may just veg out the 5 smaller for awhile longer.. I don't really know what to do LOL. 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Have you found any bugs?

That rusting colour makes me think deficiency of some kind, from what I understand nute burn looks different. All the way around the leaf edge would have a burned look under a microscope.

Here's a good pic from sick plant forum
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Shecalls! That chart is epic! 

I believe, after cross referencing with that chart and with other pics of P def, that I have Phosphorus Deficiency. Trying to sort out the best plan of action.. any thoughts?


*EDIT.. whoa whoa whoa.. I just saw a picture of something with Calcium Deficiency, and it looks SPOT on... I need to pick up some Cal-Mag!! *


----------



## pcduck

If you just started feeding them I would let the nutes work for awhile before saying you have any deficiencies or attempting to correct something you may not have.. Patience is green when it comes to growing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

indeed PC.. I just have brown spots on some leaves hinting either cal mag def or P Def according to what I'm reading on. Maybe even some Nitrogen Toxicity going on, according to one of these leaves clawing in. 

These are the pics in question. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203863&d=1367021390

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203864&d=1367021390

PH of everything has been around 6.2, ppm's have been slowly on the rise over the last few weeks, temps are in the low to mid 70's at most, and low 60's at lowest.

I'll surely wait a bit, no worries there. How long do you think I should wait before I act?


----------



## pcduck

Are those your small plants or your larger ones?

I would also get the pH up closer to 6.5, but that is all I would do.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, those are the large ones. The smaller ones are doing very good and ready for transplant eve. 

PH has been between 6.2 and 6.5 every feeding, usually aiming for around 6.2. You think I should raise that more when feeding? So add some PH UP after mixing nutes? 

On a side note.. doing multi-stage plants has been a pain really though I knew it would be. I can't "run" my table, I'm just mixing and top feeding till slight run off. 

So how long until I act? I just don't want to lose them is all.. so much time down the drain if so. 

Thanks so much for helping PCDuck... I really do appreciate it!


----------



## pcduck

Keep checking the new growth. Look to see if there is a pattern from top to bottom or from bottom to top, this helps in determining what or if you have a deficiency. If just random I would not worry to much. If it is caused from to much N it will work itself out.(The plant needs to use the excess N up in order to stop nute burn.)

In soil I like to keep mine at 6.5pH.. I do not pH my teas, the microbes in my soil keeps it at 6.5 for me.


----------



## Growdude

Throw up some updated pics and Ill take a look.
Show some with the plant top to bottom.

Also tell us exactly what your using for nutes and how your mixing them, include all sprays or anything used please.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, thanks for checking in... please stick around, because in the next hour I'll have a detailed update for you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> Throw up some updated pics and Ill take a look.
> Show some with the plant top to bottom.
> 
> Also tell us exactly what your using for nutes and how your mixing them, include all sprays or anything used please.




Ok here we go...First off, take notice I'm doing Xnutrient line, and using their "advanced program" minus the "bloom spray" (don't spray your flowering plants.) I am using the Grow Spray, with very light mixture compared to what is required on the chart. 

So after getting general guidance here, I started my nutes around 300 ppm.. after first round of nutes I did. First round, I went by my 1/4 strength chart which was 2ml GROW and 3ml MICRO. After I did that, I went with the 300ppms suggested.. because the ppms on the chart were at around 834ppm. 

Also, according to xnutrients.com you're supposed to feed with nutes EVERY feeding. (THG mentioned she read this on their site near the very beginning of this journal.) I have been going off the theory of; start with 300 ppms, feed every other day, and use straight water in between.. as to not burn them. I'm  wondering if my Cal / P def is from note feeding them enough. I'm finally up in the 600 ppm range for nutes, but still nowhere near what the chart required. I'm wondering.. should I be way up more on the nutes? It doesn't seem like burn it seems like lack. I was told this is a rather "weak" nute line and it's nearly impossible to burn them with this. Should I stop being so safe and up the nutes a bit faster in progression? I'm not even at my "Week 1: 2ml Grow 3ml Micr" level yet!  

Here's some pics. You can see my FIM job, and I thought I got about 80% of it, but to me it just looks like it's growing back wrong or something. I only FIM'ed 2 plants, and left 2 others. Take note, these spots did not happen right after grow spray .. more like days after, so I still think it's deficiency all around? 

lol, let the pros handle it, thoughts? 

~Also, am I wrong to think I'm near my flowering point for the 4 large ones?~


----------



## ShecallshimThor

From the pics I'd GUESS that you missed with the FIM, in the second to last pic is best example. If I were to FIM her I would've pushed the two leafs that are cut out of the way and "cut" the little sprout of growth that was there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I find it very hard to fim without getting some of the leaf material.  Mine generally have leaves that look half bug eaten, but aren't--just a fim job where I got some of the leaves.  I have never found it to harm the grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Curious, what do you think of the "effected" leaves THG? I'm thinking deficiency of multiple types. You mentioned that the site said to give nutes every feeding.. I've been skipping and doing every other.. sometimes skipping 2 days and doing just water on them.


----------



## Growdude

It says 8 ml grow and 10 micro is 567 base ppm, your ppm is high for as little nutes as your using.

I hate giving advice on nutes I dont use.

Do you have to mix the micro in the water first? before adding the grow, do you do that?
This is why I like Floranova grow when you start out.
Its one part and all you need for a great vegg.

If you are sure of your PH then they may need more, leaves have a pale look.
But dont add more if your PH is off or you have a lockout from improper mixing then more wont help just make things worse.

How are you checking your PH? alot peat in your soil mix?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I actually believe that you have nute burn, however it could be pH problems.  I am also not familiar with your nutes, so hate to give advise.  Like Growdude, I use and like FloraNova Grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm.. the images match the deficiencies I've looked up. 

Thanks for chiming in all. 

I'm not mixing even 2ml grow 3ml micro yet.. that's 832 PPM .. I'm mixing grow in before micro.

Also, I'm checking with a newer Hanna PH meter, and with the drops. They are 6.2 - 6.5 depending.. usually around 6.5.  Feeding every other day, sometimes giving them a 2 day break. So I'm scared to feed right now thinking burn, then I'm scared to think I'm not feeding enough. bah....


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> .. I'm mixing grow in before micro.


 
Make sure your not supposed to mix in the micro first, thats how its done with GH 3 part.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've read all over the directions and seen absolutely no mention of this. :confused2:

Checked their website etc...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So yeah, I'll need to sort out what to do today. Feed with just water, feed with light nutes, feed with stronger nutes, or  something.


----------



## pcduck

Always mix the micro first


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, going up since it's now been a few days without nute feeding, and feeding them about 800 ppms I think. Started around 300.. then worked to 400, through 500 , last time was 600. 800 PPM's of nutes should hopefully be good this round. Let's see what happens eh? 

I also need to transplant all 5 of the younger ones today. FUN! Now I get to see if my table wants to support all 9 of these in large pots... YAY! lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Is it bad that I hope 1 or 2 die .. or are males? ...so I'll have room. lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Before I do nutes and transplant, I need to head to the store to get some more pots. 

I'm going to be doing a 2x2 "square" support structure under and in the middle of my table, to help hold all this weight. I'm sure it's fine, but I want it to be a bit more even and sturdy.


----------



## pcduck

I thought you had a tent? What is the table for?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I thought you had a tent? What is the table for?



lol, please tell me you read more of this thread that the last 2 pages pcduck  Even the first post would've helped ya there my friend.  

I have a flood and drain table, with a 15 gal res below it. 

Granted, I haven't been doing as much flooding and draining as I thought I would have when I started.


----------



## pcduck

You are going to flood and drain a potted plant?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's off a video series I watched. This guy did it, it worked good.. I dunno. I drilled extra holes through the pot etc. 

But since I have 5 younger ones, I haven't been mixing the nutes in the res and running it...I've been mixing them in 1gal jugs and top feeding through the soil. :confused2:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Can you post the link to the video that gave you your inspiration for this set-up?  I'd like to watch it, as I have some real questions as to exactly how this is supposed to work. I'm just not understanding it.


----------



## Growdude

I believe this is it hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47fIBLjcxYk

He is using coco, it must drain faster than potting soil.

With potting soil your going to what flood every 3-4 days?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes growdude, that is the exact series. 


I'm up for suggestions all.. please, by all means, consider what I have purchased, and suggest stuff.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Why did it take you guys 19 pages to tell me I shouldn't flood and drain a soil setup? I've been 100% open with you guys since page 1.... I'm extremely confused you understand?


----------



## pcduck

Because I did not go back and read all the pages


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Because I did not go back and read all the pages



*"And knowing, is half the battle.."   G....I....JOOOOOE! *


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

He is using rock wool.. first five minutes lol. But ya u can floor and drain soil but u need half the pot to be something that allows for seepage and drainage. 

Either way keep figuring out


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just checked the tent this morning. I believe everything is looking alright, I don't know. 

I transplanted the 5 small ones last night into their larger pots, and fed the 4 large ones 800 PPM's of nutes...making sure to mix Micro first. 

The plants are getting realllly thick and bushy.. most leaves look good, just looks like the plants are getting a little wild lol. 

I'm trying to decide and figure out when I should be throwing the tent into flowering. I'm surely going to be getting a veg tent in the next week or 2.


----------



## Growdude

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> He is using rock wool.. first five minutes lol.


 
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47fIBLjcxYk
@ .45 sec it sure sounds like he's saying coco.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide and figure out when I should be throwing the tent into flowering. I'm surely going to be getting a veg tent in the next week or 2.


 
They get 2-3 times taller and bushier so thats what you have to worry about.
At some point you may want to remove lower/smaller branches.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47fIBLjcxYk
> @ .45 sec it sure sounds like he's saying coco.




He uses Canna Coco  

And yeah Growdude, I'm trying to factor in the size and all right now, and decide when to set to flowering. I need to get the veg tent setup first though, because those 5x Blue OG sure are not ready! lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything looks great today! Yellow Cotyledons for days on the little guys, so I fed them 300 ppms of nutes this morning. 

Great temps, great days.. keeping my head held high.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

EllisD said:
			
		

> Why did it take you guys 19 pages to tell me I shouldn't flood and drain a soil setup? I've been 100% open with you guys since page 1.... I'm extremely confused you understand?



I actually mentioned my concerns about the whole set up a couple of times.  However, I really thought that when you went with soil you had decided to not do flood and drain.  I have never heard of anyone using soil to do any kind of ebb and flow or flood and drain.  I apologize if this was not made clear, but you really seemed hell-bent on doing things the way this video showed.....


----------



## orangesunshine

don't fret---you might consider just running the soil---water by hand---let the tray act to catch the runoff---no biggie---many peeps including myself prefer herb grown in soil over hydro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well.... that will SURELY give me a heck of a lot more height. I imagine I can salvage this setup and somehow use it in the veg tent? Or save it for a future flood n drain with hydroton or something?  

Thanks for replying either way all. I think I was confused about using COCO vs soil.. and used soil in a coco application. I'm learning now a bit more and understanding things and seeing them differently. Thanks again all!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

EllisD said:
			
		

> Well.... that will SURELY give me a heck of a lot more height. I imagine I can salvage this setup and somehow use it in the veg tent? Or save it for a future flood n drain with hydroton or something?
> 
> Thanks for replying either way all. I think I was confused about using COCO vs soil.. and used soil in a coco application. I'm learning now a bit more and understanding things and seeing them differently. Thanks again all!



isnt learning great . I watched that full series the past couple of days, I like his system


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I've watched that video series twice, and really dig it. I also now talk to Vader on a personal basis.. kinda nifty hah.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Checked the tent this morning and everything looks great... only thing I've noticed, is a little bit of stretching on the 5 newer ones, because of the 4 larger ones being too tall.. my light is a bit high. 

c-mon veg tent! I have $320 for it, and I need $450 (local store deal)


----------



## orangesunshine

might consider bringing the 5 newer ones closer to the light so they don't stretch---prop them up on some buckets---they need a step stool of sorts


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Getting the tent and light tonight. Won't need the fan and filter right off, but surely need the tent and T5.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, getting another 4x4 tent, T5 4ft 4 bulb fixture, 4" Fan, 4" Phat Filter and ducting tomorrow morning. Time to be perpetual! lol  

Yeah I'm seeing the little bit of stretching on the new guys just after that first feeding. Can't wait for the T5 so I can virtually drop them right on em!  

Going to grab pics since I haven't updated in awhile. Probably feeding around 800 PPM's of nutes to 4 large and 300 ppms of nutes to 5 small tonight as well. Just used 5ml of Grow Spray (it recommends 15ml but I don't want to overdose them).. I can hear THG saying; "It said use 15ml and you only used 5ml??" hah.. I just don't want to hurt them! I understand that if I under nute something that would also hurt them, but this is just a supplemental spray.

....look, now you all have me fighting with myself.. see what you did?!?! 

lol!! :bong: 

Pics inc in the next hour.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

One pic shows some issues I was having.. 
Another pic shows the yellowing of the Cotyledon on one of the young Blue OG's.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Excellent day everyone! Today is the day I get my other 4x4. So happy!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

EllisD said:
			
		

> Getting the tent and light tonight. Won't need the fan and filter right off, but surely need the tent and T5.



Even if you don't need the filter, you are going to need the fan and some ventilation in there.  Remember that plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  Don't forget a small oscillating fan to move air around and help strengthen the stems.

Your plants are looking great!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks THG! 

I'll take pics in a few hours and do a major update to the journal. I ended up sinking another $600 into this other tent, so this is $2,600+ invested so far... wowsers!!! 

I purchased: 

-4x4 Yield Lab Tent
-4ft 4bulb T5 Fixture!! 
-4" Squirrel Cage fan
-4" Phat Filter
-4" Ducting
-Pro Hangers

.. also picked up a bottle of Cal-Mag for any calcium def's which I'm thinking I have. 

Also, my hydro store guy mentioned that my Sunshine Advanced Mix # 4 is mostly Coco and perlite, so the flood  and drain method should work wonderfully.
:confused2:

But yeah, big update soon!


----------



## pcduck

Sunshine Advanced Mix # 4


Peat Moss, Coir, Perlite, a Multi-species Blend of Endomycorrhizae


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

PHew last night, I was dead tired! Did not get that tent setup, but that's first thing on the list this morning. 

Will update soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, have to do a quick update (off to work).. sorry for delay with an update though. 

Temps have been great.. the new light is phenomenal. I literally have the light RIGHT down on them!!  (In the pics, it's up higher than it currently, actually is)

Feeding around 400ppms of nutes to 5 younger, and over 1,000ppm's of nutes to larger. I topped one of the larger ones, and now I believe I'll wait for recovery and throw these 4 into flowering soon. I'm currently still vegging the 4 large under 400w MH in one tent, and 5 small (Blue OG) in the tent with Sunblaze T5.

I'm going to be cloning as well (soon?) so will actually have to let them recover from that as well before the flip. 

Here's some pics.


----------



## sawhse

Nice set up. Looks great. Green mojo to ya!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you very much Sawhse.  


Update.. unfortunately, we seem to have 3 K.I.A. I came home to 3 dead clones.  

I did a noob mistake of leaving them directly under my T5 in their dome/tray setup.. took great cuts, everything looked great, then boom... so so dead. Wilted right to nothingness basically. Extremely sad about that. Just cut 1 more because I don't want to go nuts on my (only) 4 big ones. 

Everything else is flourishing!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, I smoked another clone last night... I'm clueless as to what I'm doing wrong. I've watched loads of tutorial videos, and I believe everything I'm doing is proper. 

My rapid rooter plugs are PERFECT for moisture. Not too moist, but not near dry. I did a sharp 45° cut and put directly into clonex...swirled around and wait a bit. Then straight into the rapid rooters. After, I sprayed the bottom of the tray and container with water, and sprayed the entire dome till it dripped a little. I covered, and then put to the side of my table in my T5 tent, NOT directly under it (like I did yesterday.. refer to last post of mine) 

They just lay over dead and limp like a noodle. BUT.. on a bright note, I took my clones that burnt out yesterday, and I put them in a "tall" shot glass... and well, 2 of the 3 clones fully seemed to have recovered!! 

I'm thinking that the dome being on was TOO much... maybe I should have opened the vents to allow some air in? I read to absolutely keep them closed for a bit, and then over days open them, then within a week you take the dome off. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

watch a video on cloning 
by subcool from tga
or gorge cervantes

cloning is easy i dont even use gel


----------



## Growdude

Clones often wilt over, they should perk back up in 24 hrs.

I dont even use a dome so there is no set way to do it.

The biggest factors are keep em warm and dont keep the pluges soaked, just a bit wet.


----------



## trillions of atoms

^^ I mist w no dome, when I get one that's harder to root (SLH , the white etc)  I will then use the cloning gel.


I will lightly scrape the bottom of the cut around the stem..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I love cloning  ... you can also place cuttings on the fridge and then make clones months later


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, thanks for all the content you 3  Cheers for checking in! 

Well all of my clones are alive... used water in a shot glass to see if they would come back, and they surely did. 

I just planted two of the cones in watered soil in a cup to see how they hold up. 

Really just experimenting mostly at this point, considering I thought they were goners!! Also, since I thought they were dead, I didn't keep track of labeling.. so I won't be sure which pheno is which, BUT... they are all Pineapple Chunk either way  

Tents are looking great, numbers are all good. I'm contemplating putting my 4 into flowering. What do you all think? I'll get some pics tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If your clones are dying off right away, you most likely got an air embolism in the stem.  When you have an air embolism, the clone cannot uptake any water.

Whether you need a dome or not depends partly on the RH where you live.  It is quite arid where I live with RH getting down to the 20s regularly.  I need to use a humidity dome or my poor clones slowly expire.


----------



## Locked

THG is right, if they are dying off right away you are most likely not making the cut correctly and getting an embolism. Super sharp sterile razor, 45 degree angle cut under water. Then I use the blade to rough up the bottom 1/2 inch or so and dip in Clonex. I like to dome them for the first couple days. Make sure the light they are getting is not too intense. Too much light will inhibit root growth. I use a single 26w cfl. Jmo


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Well all of my clones are alive... used water in a shot glass to see if they would come back, and they surely did.


 
It doesnt sound like he got a embolisim. I think he just panic when they wilted.

4 plants could fill out your tent nicely, vegg em up a bit. I flower at about 2 feet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

2 feet?! I better get flowering! lol

I used Fiskers (nearly brand new), did a super sharp 45, then right into clonex.. swirled around a bit, and right into rapid rooters. Sprayed the bottom, tops and the dome a lot. Had about 60% RH going on or less (I need a meter for my new tent.. and a few other things.. like fan speed control!)

I was cutting and thinking of getting an air bubble and trying to stay away from it. So after initial cut, I went about 1/2 inch up from that and did my 45 then within 0.5 seconds had it in clonex gel. 

They were so wilted, they literally felt like an over done wet noodle when I tried to pick them up. The had no "structure" left. 


Heading up to take pics and do about 1100 PPM's of nutes to 4 large and 600ppms to 5 small. *SIDE NOTE* When do you give clones any kind of nutes or foliar grow spray? (I think I know this answer)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, here we go. You can see some of the phenotype differences for sure  One plant is extremely sativa looking, and another is short and fat with fat leaves, like the yummy indica I'm aiming for.  

All my clones are looking good, and I've experimented by putting 2 directly into some soil. If they hold up over night, I'll most likely plant the other 2 in some soil as well. 

You can also see my topping job in a photo. 2 tops are coming along very nicely. 

Also, there's a pic of one of the lower level leaves. I think it's potassium def, but I'm not entirely sure. I gave em a couple gallons of reg water tonight instead of nutes like I was planing. We'll see what happens.. it's not all over, the plants seem to look (and smell) quite healthy!  

My average height is 16" or so, so I think I'm going to veg em out another week or so, then flip the switch on them.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything is looking very good this morning.  

Any thoughts from anyone about content in my last post from last night?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

u can see u in the reflections from the mirror bro U wanna get those pics down some quick I tell ya


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> u can see u in the reflections from the mirror bro U wanna get those pics down some quick I tell ya




Do I have a goatee, mustash or no facial hair? Also, do you see any identifiable markings? I know you're looking out for my benefit, but you really can't make out anything in that image. :confused2: 

If others agree, I'll surely take it down, but I'm thinking it's silly.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

[]Do I have a goatee, mustash or no facial hair? Also, do you see any identifiable markings? I know you're looking out for my benefit, but you really can't make out anything in that image. :confused2: 

If others agree, I'll surely take it down, but I'm thinking it's silly. [/QUOTE]

Thats your call dude i figure avoiding any risk would be where ud want to be but hey thats ur *** that gets busted if it happens and it could be avoided by opening the picture in paint and drawing a black square over u to completely block u out. Cuz i mean weed growing + cops+ no papers = not good news


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I always have papers ... just bought a box of 1 and 1/4's. :confused2: 

If they want to use high level forensic analysis (which costs THOUSANDS per hour) to enhance a photo of a guy growing 9 plants only for self consumption, then I guess I'm over with hah. 

Sure, I could even put this into Photoshop CS5 and make it look like I'm a Dragon if I wanted(*edit* LIGHTBULB!)... I just don't see the need, BUT.. I really really do appreciate you looking out for my greater good. Just because I'm not agreeing that I have to alter the photo, doesn't mean I do not very much appreciate what you're doing for me. So thank you very much sir!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

With all that said, I just edited and reuploaded.. so they will be out of order, but let me know what you think of the edit. "Just use a block" he says. haha  


Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything is looking great tonight


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looks good this morning. Few concerns but I'll wait it out and see what happens. I just fed nutes this morning. 

At 19" tall, I think I'm going to start flowering in 4 or 5 days, trying to get them close to 2 feet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Any thoughts on anything I need to do in "preparation" for flowering? Should I do a few days of water only or anything like that? Also, I assume I do 12 hours off, right off then flip to HPS bulb and do the 12 on. 

Any other thoughts in general heading into this? Please, any and all thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bump for thoughts before flipping. Please?


----------



## sawhse

Hey, just my two cents. I would just flip the light and on the next feeding start with your bloom nutes. Green mojo to ya!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just switch to the bloom nutes when I flip.  Are you going to run your lights at night?  It is easier to keep your space cool.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok switch to bloom nutes, no problem. And yes, I intend on running 7 pm to 7 am lights on to help with cooling.

I was mostly curious if there was anything special I should do or look for in the last couple days before the flip.


----------



## oldsman

I've heard some peeps feed veg nutes for a week or so after flipping,till the stretch is over. But if THG suggests bloom switch at the flip, well that might be a good thing to try.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, my advanced program has me use 5ml of Grow in the first week. Not much but a bit. 

Basically I'm going to be sticking to my nutes advanced feeding schedule it seems from what has been said by you two. 

I had to take the 4 large out and make my table in the flowering tent shorter in height so I'd have more room... and the new res I bought isn't even close to holding enough water. I had a 18 gal with 15 gal of water in it when the table was the height it was. But now, since I lowered it so much, I was trying to use a 5 gal. Doesn't even fill the table before it starts sucking dry.. blah. So I think I'm either going to have to find a 15 (or so) gal res that is less than 9 or 10 inches tall and is wider than tall, to work. This is going to prove troublesome I believe. 

Was going to flip it to 12 hours off tomorrow at 7 am. I may still do it, but I may just wait another day or so. I'm worried about my height.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just realized.. they sprouted and poked through the soil on March 28th. So I've vegged for 6 weeks.. and 2 days.. so far. 

I believe I should FLIP! lol I think (for sure) Tomorrow morning, 7am, I'm going to shut 'er down for 12 hours. When she fires up at 7pm tomorrow night, I'll put in the 600 watt HPS and get the timer all setup for 12/12. Also, I'll feed first round of flowering nutes, with 5ml of grow (as per my feeding schedule) 

 Should I be nervous about this?... I think I am..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

How far should I keep the HPS light from the tops now? (The flip is official in the morning, so trying to figure out last minute things)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

IT'S A GIRL!!!!!  


Actually, it's 6 of them! 1 large BLT is showing awesome pistols, as well as ALL 5 of my Blue OG. 

I'm confused though.. they are Photoperiod. :confused2: 
Isn't it just Autos that do this, or is there an "exception"?s

*EDIT* Ok, I see.. it's pre-flowers (Got answer)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OK turning off the lights in less than an hour... hoping I've thought of everything I could. Also, hoping temps work with me. 

OH... do I leave the ventilation on or any fans during sleepy time?! I assume just a LITTLE air moment would be good, but I don't want them to flatten over!

*EDIT* After a little reading, I'm going to leave my exhaust on 24/7 and turn off my larger OSC fan during lights out, leaving a little clip fan in the top corner on always, helping stir the air a tad.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Less than 2 hours till "lights on"! 

What should I expect? I assume some sad looking plants that want to take a little time to perk back up. I'm hoping they aren't fallen right over! (it's a reoccurring nightmare I'm having .. well daymare) 

Feed? Sure! It's been days since they've had nutes, so I'll start off with the first week of my advanced flowering feeding cycle. 


I am nervous, but I'm sure there's no need to be. . . . *cough*


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Its all part of the fun and the learn friend and the expectations can kills ya sometimes but its goin to be great! Leaving the air movement was good thing too always have air movement friend 

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks BWD 

So, I made sure the HPS came on, and did nutes and topped all 5 Blue OG. (I attempted to FIM one of them even) 

Everything is looking very good and healthy... except... my clones. 

One of my clones has white mold on it. Thoughts?


----------



## Grower13

If your clones have not rooted you might put a humidity dome over them( clear plastic soda or water bottle will do)....... from my experience..... if the mold your talking about is on stem down into the dirt they will be tough to make root........ I don't think you cut through stem when you FIM.:confused2:


nice plants btw.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

how long since you cut the clones?
RH in veg room?
temp in veg room?

time to prune, stake, and bend those bad boys in the flower tent. for a nice even canopy after the stretch.

 i like to prune everything. then tie down the tallest thick growths, so that they're even with the skinnier secondary shoots. then i stake any shoot skinnier then a sharpie. 

how far is the light from the canopy currently?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh, lots of questions that I'd LOVE to answer! Thanks for checking in you two! 

@Grower13:  Yeah, I have a proper dome setup, but when I first cut my clones, after 12 hours they were falling 100% over and felt like and over done noodle when I touched them. I threw them in shot glasses of water to see IF they would take... which it seemed they did. 
Yes the mold is on the stem, but not in the dirt. A bit higher up.. there's also some on a few leaves. I assume I should trash... or... plant outside (*giggle*) the mold one. :confused2:  As for the FIM, you're supposed to cut roughly 80% off. I tried this with the larger 4 in my other tent, and I seemed to have missed my... miss. lol! It wasn't effective at all. I believe I did this properly this time, and have a great chance of having 4 tops with this one. 

@Shortbus: YAY, you came back to the thread!!  How long? about a week or more. I actually put them from the glasses of water, into cups with soil last night. 1 of them looks decent this morning, the other 3 .. meh. And that one with mold kind of scares me...you don't think the mold spores will travel to my 5 EXTREMELY healthy Blue OG do you??

Veg Room:
RH: 50%
Temps: 75°  

As for pruning etc, I thought it was best not to touch them in flowering, but I believe that was 2+ weeks after it starts (and they show sex) and when buds are on.. so I should have 1 - 2 weeks to prune and stake yes? As for staking and bending.. I'm just SO unsure of myself. I've watched countless videos, and though many people do things slightly differently, I think I have the main idea. I'm just a little beach (  ) when it comes to adjusting my plants. I nearly teared last night when I topped the 5 plants all in a row. lol!!! 

You are MORE than welcome to come over and show me how it's really done though Shortbus! hah

How far? It's about 8 inches... I did the "hand method" of feeling if it would burn my hand after 10 seconds at the level of the top of the canopy. Maybe more like 10" ... but I think 8"

I really really really need to clear up some vertical space tonight, so surely I'll need to watch some more videos before lights come back on, on staking and bending. Any that you suggest?? Sometimes I just hate looking around myself because there's some serious hacks doing this. 


Thanks all for checking out my journal.


----------



## HemperFi

Don't fret, El, everything is just fine, and no one is perfect, anyway. There is a serious learning curve to this hobby. It's not rocket science, but it isn't easy. You, sir, are doing great. I remember exactly how you are feeling. Don't worry, after six or eight crops you will relax a little. And you will be growing world class meds. Enjoy the journey, and remember... if you fail it is merely an opportunity to do better the next time, and there will be a next time, and it will get easier and easier. Excallent job so far.

When I fem a plant I feel around the little top growing out (the parts in your hand in the pic) and I pinch off down to the middle of the fat part -- not the stem.

My cloning technique is near 100%. I find that cuttings from the bottom of the plant have stiffer, harder stems and aren't as prone to falling over as those taken from the top of the plant -- although I have 100% success with the tops as well. Don't over think things. I clip off a cutting, cut it half inch below a node at an angle, scarify the node and end of stem, cut up into the stem a little, dip it in hormone powder and stick it in a rapid rooter plug that I have also put some hormone into -- stick them in under the dome wicking up some weak, weak nutes, spray them morning and night and ignore them. I have two small cfls over my dome.

I don't know about all that HST and LST going on in your first grow. You can control your canopy by just topping the plants and then raising whatever plants that don't keep up. Just as easy to raise a plant as it is to adjust the lights. JMO

You are doing great. You are obviously dedicated and determined, and that's what it takes. It has been fun watching this journal -- keep it real....

Peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey thanks for all the excellent words HemperFi, I mean it. I am glad to know that everything looks healthy by your thoughts  

Yeah, I pretty much fully understand how to FIM and top. I mean, I tried to FIM one of the Pineapple chunks, and I did Top one other PC, but the FIM job seemed to not work. I didn't take enough off. This time, I'm quite sure I'll get 4 tops.. I know at least 2 hah  I fully topped the other 4 though, so 4 topped 1 FIM'd. 

Yeah, I'm sure I could have done a few things better along the way with my cloning, but I surely have all the right stuff to make it happen. Cone Dome, Clonex Gel, Rapid Rooters.. I've seen it done where you just use the floor of the T5 tent and let them get some residual light, so that's my goal. I took my clones from the 3rd node from the bottom, on each plant I cut. 

I don't have any LST going on in the first batch, but I intend on doing a LITTLE bit of it for the Blue OG. I need to try to veg these blue OG another 8 weeks... or.. buy a proper flowering light and just flowering in both tents lol!! (hmm maybe?) 

I'm aiming for very decent meds.. world class would be neat, but as long as it's just as good as this stuff I get for $60 an eighth, then I'll be happy. (Highway robbery -.- ) 

Trying to decide how much I want to feed these guys.. I'm thinking I'm going to do nutes every day, as per what is recommended on the nutes website. For both Soil and Hydro applications, it says to use nutes _every_ watering. Less my soil is still damp tonight, and I don't need to water, I do believe I shall stick to nutes every time. 

So what do I do with the clone(s) that have the white mold on them? Toss em? It won't spread to the healthy 5x Blue OG will it?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything looked great in the tents tonight. 80° and 60% RH in the flowering tent. 

Curious if anyone had answers to some of my questions in my last post?


----------



## trillions of atoms

Is that a flood tray or just a catch basin? I'm assuming a basin and your growing in soil.  I would feed with starting ppm of around 450-600 for the big ones and see how they like it, bump it up from there a little by little but one feed every other watering. Allow ample time to dry out before you water again.

About the mold....  Pics??


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm confused TOA.. In one tent I have a Flood and Drain, granted I'm mostly using it as a catch basin right now. I may get rid of the table for this grow and sort that all out after these 4 flower. I'll need the height that I can get from the elimination for sure! 

As far as ppm's, I'm going along with my advanced program. I'm at 1200 PPM on the 4 large, and 800 PPM on the smaller ones... that I noticed are getting much bigger quite faster. Hence why I'm now tonight, purchasing another hood, HPS bulb, ballast so I can put them into flowering in about 2 more weeks  

As for mold.. I'll get a pic when possible. It's white mold up the stem.. I know what from, that's not the issue, it's the "what do I do now" bit that I'm confused about. I don't mind if I have to toss it, BUT.. I'd like to give any one possible a chance. I could even stick it in dirt out behind my house soon and give it a "chance" haha.  


Thanks for stopping in TOA, much appreciated. *Oh and if you didn't notice I'm running Xnutrients line. A virtually "burn free" nute... tho it may be considered "weak" by advanced growers. :confused2:


----------



## trillions of atoms

Sorry man, I thought this was soil and you hadn't fed then yet!

I'm running around 1300-1500 in flower so your doing good...

The "what to do" is starting to confuse me man... If your so worried about the mold ... Toss the *****! Put it out side... Whatever u wanna do.  Treat with an organic spray or just try misting with some iso lightly.


Other than that looking good


----------



## ShOrTbUs

@Shortbus: YAY, you came back to the thread!!  How long? about a week or more. I actually put them from the glasses of water, into cups with soil last night. 1 of them looks decent this morning, the other 3 .. meh. And that one with mold kind of scares me...you don't think the mold spores will travel to my 5 EXTREMELY healthy Blue OG do you??

Veg Room:
RH: 50%
Temps: 75°  

As for pruning etc, I thought it was best not to touch them in flowering, but I believe that was 2+ weeks after it starts (and they show sex) and when buds are on.. so I should have 1 - 2 weeks to prune and stake yes? As for staking and bending.. I'm just SO unsure of myself. I've watched countless videos, and though many people do things slightly differently, I think I have the main idea. I'm just a little beach (  ) when it comes to adjusting my plants. I nearly teared last night when I topped the 5 plants all in a row. lol!!! 

You are MORE than welcome to come over and show me how it's really done though Shortbus! hah

How far? It's about 8 inches... I did the "hand method" of feeling if it would burn my hand after 10 seconds at the level of the top of the canopy. Maybe more like 10" ... but I think 8"

I really really really need to clear up some vertical space tonight, so surely I'll need to watch some more videos before lights come back on, on staking and bending. Any that you suggest?? Sometimes I just hate looking around myself because there's some serious hacks doing this. 


Thanks all for checking out my journal.[/quote]

i'd move the plants to 15". dont worry they WILL grow closer to the light. my first run with my 600watt hps. i tried to keep my plants at 8" away from the light. i bleached the top 6" of the plants. the plant's wouldn't produce trichomes in the bleached area, but i was running 600 watts in a 3x3. i dunno if the difference in the size of our spaces will change the result. maybe someone else has more insight how the difference in the size of our spaces will effect light spread/intensity. that way you can better adapt to your grow.

pruning: pruning is all about personal preference. some people cut a lot off, and some cut less. some even cut none. its up to you.

bondage(bending): treat each growth shoot as if it were the main shoot. so the top of the lowest shoot on your plant is the top of the canopy. bend everything above it over till its all at that level.

keeping an even canopy when growing indoors is so crucial to getting good results. light intensity drops off so fast when using artificial light.

as far as the clones go, would you mind taking some close ups of the whole clone? i'm like a child. i get upset when there is something to read, but nothing pretty to look at. where is your thermometer located in the tent? is it reading temp at the same height as the clones? i really like to get accurate readings on temps when it comes to clones. they're so temperamental.


grow looks really good though ellis. much better then mine did, my first go round. green mojo for you and your ladies         :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well that's an excellent post, I'll reply to as much as possible  (late here, getting a wee bit tired)

After reading your post I said, "aww what the heck" and ran up into the room and bent most all the long branches to a 45° angle and let them there. I know they will recover .. I didn't quite super crop, but I did bend it the way I saw in videos. It felt like torture to do, but I kind of liked it... :confused2:   

Now I'm all "odd feelings" after bending them over.. not sure what to think lol. 

I will get pics of this mold tomorrow.

Also, I raised the light to around 16" or so. They were easily at 8" .. no more. I'm glad you said something and I read it before bed. 2 Days in a row at that height probably wouldn't have helped my  grow lol. Thank you much! I cut some of the lower stuff up earlier tonight, before dinner. I cut stuff that didn't look healthy. BUT I also saw a couple lower branches that I just know won't make their way up and produce much, so thinking of cutting some more clones, at least to practice. 

Just cut the bottom 2 branches on a few of them, and make clones.. Bend, LST the girls and watch em expand. 4 plants in this space, I have plenty of room wide! After a 6 week veg, I have MUCH less room high...hah. 

Just bought another setup for the other tent to make it flowering, so it looks like in 2 weeks I'm going to have 2 tents flowering.. and maybe even setup my T5 fixture in a spot with mylar just to do some "veg practice fun"


----------



## trillions of atoms

No wonder... I dindt see this post with the other questions you were asking. Dabbed out - nite y'all


----------



## ShOrTbUs

EllisD said:
			
		

> Well that's an excellent post, I'll reply to as much as possible  (late here, getting a wee bit tired)
> 
> After reading your post I said, "aww what the heck" and ran up into the room and bent most all the long branches to a 45° angle and let them there. I know they will recover .. I didn't quite super crop, but I did bend it the way I saw in videos. It felt like torture to do, but I kind of liked it... :confused2:
> 
> Now I'm all "odd feelings" after bending them over.. not sure what to think lol.
> 
> I will get pics of this mold tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I raised the light to around 16" or so. They were easily at 8" .. no more. I'm glad you said something and I read it before bed. 2 Days in a row at that height probably wouldn't have helped my  grow lol. Thank you much! I cut some of the lower stuff up earlier tonight, before dinner. I cut stuff that didn't look healthy. BUT I also saw a couple lower branches that I just know won't make their way up and produce much, so thinking of cutting some more clones, at least to practice.
> 
> Just cut the bottom 2 branches on a few of them, and make clones.. Bend, LST the girls and watch em expand. 4 plants in this space, I have plenty of room wide! After a 6 week veg, I have MUCH less room high...hah.
> 
> Just bought another setup for the other tent to make it flowering, so it looks like in 2 weeks I'm going to have 2 tents flowering.. and maybe even setup my T5 fixture in a spot with mylar just to do some "veg practice fun"



when i bend i do not damage. i simply tie string to them and pull them over, without creating a rupture in the tissue. this is also known as LST(low stress training). super cropping causes much more stress then simply bending them over. super cropping is physically damaging the tissue as much as possible in a particular spot, so they fall over. careful though, you don't want to split the shoot, just crush it up real good. both techniques work just fine. on the + side, what you did will reduce stretching because the plant will be using a lot of energy over the next few days repairing the damage.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed, I understood the process going in, and thought.. "well heck, while I'm here, let's take a chance" 

I didn't do any snapping or "crushing" but I did rock them back n forth and then use a finger and bend them over it to make a 45. They will recover in a day or so. I didn't go to hard.  

I'm going to do LST on the Blue OG for sure, but the 4 right now are so leggy, that I thought this semi-super crop style would work a bit for the situation.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vacg2FZWtrk


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've actually watched this video.. and a few others hah  


Cheers Shortbus!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just checked the tent this morning.. everything looks good. Some tops are still bent over and haven't recovered at all from the bending.. some others are working their way back up. 

Hurts me to see them bent over with nothing holding them down... my mind is screaming: "WILL THEY STAND BACK UP?>?!??!?!" lol.. I know I know.. they will.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sorry for lack of update / pics.  My computer died a couple of days ago...I'm still trying to sort it all out.  As for the clones, I think I will just shove them outside and give it another try.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Computer is still dead... editing photos from laptop is a pure pain! lol

Everything seems to be going along very nicely. 

Came home to my fan speed controller not WORKING (just got it yesterday) so my T5 veg tent was at 82° and 93% humidity!!! So.. the walls were dripping with water lol... but the plants were really in great shape, so no worries. I just have the fan plugged in and on high. 

Here's some pics to show some of the progress. There's one where I tried to get a pic of the mold, but the lighting just wasn't working. 

I have 5 Blue OG's with all pistols, 1 Pineapple Chunk showing pistols and the 1 BLT showing as well. Just need 2 PC to show and we're all 100% so far so good it seems. 

The 5x Blue OG are SO close together in growth. I'm loving this T5 fixture, truly! Also, this strain seems really nice. I'm happy with how consistent everything has been from germination till now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Morning bump.


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Looking real nice great pics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks New guy. :aok: 

Ok, looks like I'm off to the room to create a bit of a mylar + T5 growing area, for when both tents are flowering. I'm bad at timing, but it seems if I germ some new seeds now, the 2 tents won't be finished flowering by the time they would be "ready" to flower. So would an 8 week Veg under T5 outside of a tent, on a table with mylar "walls" be ok? Or should I just wait 3 more weeks to germ some new seeds? I'm thinking just do an 8 week veg with the new stuff and LOTS of training! lol. All kinds of training, to about 5 plants. I have 1 Toxic Blue left over and some seeds I've aquired over the years that I'd like to play with and have ready to hit the flower tent(s) once they finish.


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good.  Flat white paint is more reflective then mylar.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

But Rosebud, I have a 25 foot roll of Mylar already   

Thanks for checking it all out Rose, really I appreciate you taking moments! 

I just did a bit of LST on one of the Blue OG.. using some wire and drilling holes into the rim of the pot. I'll get some pics tonight when the other lights turn on. 

Looks like 1 more week and then I will surely be putting the 5x Blue OG to flower. Going to do a bit more LST I believe with the 4 others.. I just don't have room on the table it's on right now, and only a 4 bulb 4ft T5 light, unless I raise it a good 12", but I like keeping this T5 within few inches. Going to have to choose a little stretch and raise if I LST them all. 


Thoughts on my rambling?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm seems someone gave my thread a vote of "3 stars"... well gee  


Anyhow, as a general update I wanted to mention that all 9 plants alive are currently showing pistols!!  

Also, curious as to anyones thoughts about my last posts content.


----------



## trillions of atoms

LSD, don't let anyone get ya down. Jealousy is a stinky cologne...

Keep up the good work and keep learning!

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks TOA!! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'll try to get some pics of my LSTing .. I want to LST some more plants but I'm running out of room under my 4bulb 4ft T5 fixture. Also, I don't want to over do it with 5 plants all LST'd in a 4x4 tent with just 1 light fixture. I don't have the light spread (enough lumens) to do it I don't believe.


----------



## N.E.wguy

How tall are the ones your going to lst?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Over a foot tall. I've already LST'd one of them.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Nice. I did 5 around 1' that I had topped. Ended up with 6-10 branches per plant I untied and removed all ties after a week they look great considering I removed all undergrowth same time I lstd them. All the veg turned bright green they were upset for a week but came right back think they were over loaded with nutes and had no where to send the excess


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, good to hear NEwguy :aok: 

Well, I just spent an hour and a half LST'ing all 5 of the Blue OG. I'll get my pics edited and up asap.  


I think I did good. I did the other 4 after seeing the awesome results from the one I did the other day! 

Also, I raised the T5 fixture up for today / tomorrow to get more light to all the nodes. When I have it right down on them, the width of the plants mess with everything. 

Only vegging another 4-5 days anyways, so no need to really worry about 4-5 days of stretch. Heck, they were all so close together as far as nodes go, that a little stretch surely won't hurt! lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

Did u untie #1? Or plan on keeping them all tied thru chop? Can't wait to see this thru look forward to the show 

e/ I think I femi'd mine more than toped as I just pinched all the tips off


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Naw, I didn't untie the first, but I do intend on untieing sometime sooner than later because I believe the branches will outgrow the width of the ties. (If that makes sense) 

I FIM'd just 1 of the Blue OG, and I fully topped the 4 others. I have full recovery from that and 4 and 2 main tops from them.  


I just went up to check the flowering tent #1, and all is GREAT up there. The BLT is working on producing buds!!! I can see the pre-production going on and it's lovely! I'll get some pics of that soon. I'm still editing these pics of the LSTing.. going to post that in the next 30 minutes. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok well, pic #2 and pic #4 are showing the "recovered" Blue OG after 2 days being LST'd. 

I did more than 4 branches each, it just looks like only 4 in the pics lol. 

I basically made sure any node that wouldn't normally have light, was exposed to the light.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, I'm ABSOLUTELY doing a Scrog next time! I get it now, after LSTing and topping etc... I truly do get it, and it seems like a great training method all around!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*WHOA!*

I'm quite sure I know what's going on.. but.. I checked my 2 tents this morning. The veg tent with LST'd plants are in great shape! The tent with 4 flowering, were very much fully wilting down and sad. 

Last night, I put my knuckle in and it was cool and seemed damp. So I decided to skip any watering. Seems like it was a bad idea!! They were extremely light this morning and wilting down a LOT! I'm hoping that since I gave them water 15 minutes before light turns off, it won't be bad. Is it ok that I gave them water and now they are going into darkness? Will they pop back up during darkness??? Any suggestions? They are wilted down, granted they are not "dryed" and wilted, just more like "wet noodle"


----------



## trillions of atoms

It's fine....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> It's fine....



Firstly PHEW! lol.. thanks for that TOA! 

Secondly, I assume it's a proper diagnosis yea? Skipped a night of water only feeding, and this is what I get. Dry, light pots and wilty plants.


----------



## trillions of atoms

If you skipped a feeding no big deal, just make sure if they need it to feed them on the next watering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah I will be feeding them tonight I believe. I was going to do nutes originally tonight anyways, but the way they looked this morning I needed to inject water immediately! lol 

I took a quick peak while they are sleeping just now, and it looks like even though they "droop" a tad when they sleep, they were standing up and recovered from the water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Are you saying that you have to water them every night?  Unless you are like HL and grow in tiny pots, I wouldn't think that you should have to be watering every day?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, I have to water every day they are telling me. 

I tried to skip a watering of just straight water last night, since (up to the knuckle) felt cool and "moist" enough, though they were a tad light. When I checked on them this more, 15 minutes before their bedtime, they were SCREAMING at me.. and dry as a bone nearly for soil. Up until last night, I feed them either nutes or just water every day. I'm in 1 gal and 3 gal (I believe) pots.. like Hampster Lewis I believe. 1gal for the 5x Blue OG, and 3gal for the 4 larger ones (PC and BLT)

Thanks for popping in TOA and THG.. much appreciated!


----------



## Rosebud

EllisD said:
			
		

> *WHOA!*
> 
> I'm quite sure I know what's going on.. but.. I checked my 2 tents this morning. The veg tent with LST'd plants are in great shape! The tent with 4 flowering, were very much fully wilting down and sad.
> 
> Last night, I put my knuckle in and it was cool and seemed damp. So I decided to skip any watering. Seems like it was a bad idea!! They were extremely light this morning and wilting down a LOT! I'm hoping that since I gave them water 15 minutes before light turns off, it won't be bad. Is it ok that I gave them water and now they are going into darkness? Will they pop back up during darkness??? Any suggestions? They are wilted down, granted they are not "dryed" and wilted, just more like "wet noodle"



That can happen from too much water or not enough. Let them dry before you water again. They can wilt from too much water and not as easy to recover from as a dry dry. Don't mess with them during lights out.  15 minutes won't hurt but don't do it all the time. They need their rest.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Just curious as I run 1&3gal as well how many oz of water you feed them per day?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

1 gal between the 4 large


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok cool that's about the same as mine I usually fill a gallon and use clean plastic ice coffee cups to make sure they all get xactly the same no guessing.
1 large for a 3gal (32)oz  
 (18oz small for the 1 gallons) these usually need water daily as I used some mg moisture I can go 2 days between usually on the 3 gal


also mine were all everyday waters to and like you they all freaked out and u can tell if it's over watering by the leafs being puffy between side vein lines I had put extra bulbs super close with no water for a few days and I could see the puffyness backing down and then they were fine and I switched to every other day on those due to my mix I used 2parts mg moisture 1 p verm 1p peat and a rock base as well as sand mixed into the soil as well. Needless to say will be changing all this next grow hahaha till then the game is on to chopping


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> use clean plastic ice coffee cups to make sure they all get xactly the same no guessing.



I should be doing something similar actually lol.. I'm just guessing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The clones I took last night look "decent" this morning. 2 of them are still standing but sad looking, and 2 others are fallen right over (like before) .. I'm going to leave them alone today.. last time when they fell over like that I put them right into a shot glass of water to try to save them and it worked! This time, I'm going to see if they will stand back up in the rapid rooters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Not all plants will use the exact same amount of water.  I wouldn't worry about watering each plant the exact same amount.  DGF, are you watering until you get some runoff?  I am thinking that maybe you are not watering them "deep enough".  If you do not give them enough water to thoroughly wet the soil to the bottom of the pot, you can end up with shallow roots.  Even when I was growing in a 1/2 gal pot for the micro grow, I did not have to water every day and I live in a very arid place--RH drops into the teens frequently.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes I water until it just starts to leak out. They sure have a crazy amount of roots, at least in my noob opinion.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Clones are wilting a bit. I just put the dome on to see if it helps... I don't know last time I was sure it was under watered, I'm hoping not over this time. I've done everything I've seen in any video and with any reading. Not sure why mine like to turn into wet noodles....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looks like the clones are starting to perk up just a tad in the dome. That's good  The other (older) clones all look quite good actually, so looks like I'll have 4x Blue OG and 4x Pineapple Chunk going for the next batch, if all stays healthy.  

Nutes are up to around 1200PPM for large and nearing 1,000 for the.. well.. other large now. I can't really call them small! lol! I also started my first feeding of Bloombastic this evening for the 4 flowering. 3ml of Bloombastic to the 1gal of water I used between the 4. Structure and color / detail of everything is looking good to my new(er) eyes. I think I'm going to be right on for an 8 week harvest of the 1 Blue Lemon Thai, and I have a feeling the PC will take 2-3 weeks more after that. The Blue OG is going to be extremely fast at 7-8 weeks, though I'm going to aim for 8. 

Pics will come tomorrow :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I went up to check the tent this morning, and since it was past 7am, one of the tents was sleeping... so I didn't get any pics this morning, I'll have to get them tonight after 7. I don't like disturbing them while they are sleeping!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I agree with THG...   each plant will require different amounts of water each feeding...   I usually water based on how much the pot weighs when I pick them up...   some stains will drink more then others...  some plants are in a hot spot and will always drink more...   

How do you clone?   sorry i cant go back thru 500 posts just to find out...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's fine JustAnotherAnt, I'll gladly mention anything over again. Surely after nearing 500 posts in here, it's a bit to dig through. 

I cut a lower branch, back near the stem. I then clean the branch up of smaller nodes that need to be taken off before the final 45° cut and I "tip" the ends of the larger fan leaves (I forgot to tip on these last 4 clones.. dur me. I didn't need the room in the dome, but could've used the more stability hah) I do my 45° cut in water to help protect against embolism. When I have my clone the way I want it, I take it out of the water and directly into a side dish of Clonex Gel, in which I swish around quite a lot to make sure it's properly coated. I then put it into a PH'd and wet/heavy damp Rapid Rooter plug. I make sure there's water in the bottom of the tray, and I then gently spray the clones and the inside of the humidity dome, to keep the humidity in. It's 68%RH right now in the tent they are in, so it's a good clone time it seems. I checked on them 2 - 3 times a day, and when I do I open the lid quite quick to replace the air inside. I then place the dome off to the side to get residual light from the T5's.
:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

3 stations are fully setup. Two 600watt HPS Air Cooled hood setups in two 4x4 Grow Tents, one with 6" 450CFM fan and 6" Phat Filter one with 4" 350CFM fan and 4" Phat Filter. Another 4x2 table with custom Mylar walls and 4 Bulb T5 HO fixture. 

WOOO! I never knew my room would get to the extent it has! I'm 110% happy with all my setups and stations. I'll take pics tonight and update. I'm putting the 5x Blue OG into flowering tonight. They are already under the HPS light directly from T5, and timers are all in sync to turn off at 7 am for both tents. Both vent fans will run 24/7, and OSC fans (1 with CO2 bucket) will turn on with the lights. 



I'm one happy green thumb right now!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here are all the 16 pictures, in two posts. Thoughts?

*Note*

All plants in the T5 Mylar station are clones. 4x Blue OG (in dome) 4x Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And the rest.....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Morning bump  

Have a look-see!


----------



## sawhse

Looks great,  looks like the clones are snapping back.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

How long until the clones are ready for final home transplant after cutting and placing in soil and recovering? I think it has been about 2 weeks or more since I took these, and granted they had to come back from near death, I think they may be ready soon. Thoughts? 

(The 4 Pineapple Chunk not the 4 Blue OG. When roots come out of the plugs I'll know it's ready for planting there. I did these in soil)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Feedings are at around 1,000 ppm for younger flowering tent and 1,250 ppm for older flowering tent, and I've started adding Bloombastic© into my mix. 

Clones are all looking good. Everything is looking good. Took a peak at some of the budding on my 30x/60x loupe and it looks gnarly!  Very interesting.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Funny note, whenever I mess up mixing (Only done twice) or have left over nutes, I will pour them into the flower gardens around the house on the way back from the room. I think they are REALLY thanking me for them. Also, now that I know more about plants, I'm seeing things my plants outside want lol!! There's some Iris and Hosta plants that are near a water feature we did years ago, and they've never done very well. Well, probably because the reason I even did the water feature there, was because it's the only place on the property that is 100% sand :confused2:  So we dug the holes and put some potting soil in years ago thinking that would do. I'm amazed they even come back every year!! We didn't put much potting soil and I never feed them nutes of any kind.. eek!! 

So they are getting leftovers   


There's my random thought for today lol... anyone have any thoughts on last few posts?


----------



## ShOrTbUs

the setup looks amazing. nice tight internodes. remember to rotate not only the pots themselves, but make sure each plant gets equal time in the center of the tent.:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you so much Shortbus! :aok:  

Curious, I'm about to transplant 4 of the clones into 3 gal grow bags (all I have... I wish they were solid pots) which will be their finally homes. How much nutes should I feel them? 300ppm or so? Or more like 500ppm? The plants were up to around 800ppm's of nutes when I took clones.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hopefully someone is around soon for my recent question in last post. I'm doing transplant in the next hour.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Isi dem piccs much green luv


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Shortbus! :aok:
> 
> Curious, I'm about to transplant 4 of the clones into 3 gal grow bags (all I have... I wish they were solid pots) which will be their finally homes. How much nutes should I feel them? 300ppm or so? Or more like 500ppm? The plants were up to around 800ppm's of nutes when I took clones.


 
If there well rooted then 500 ppm to start should be ok, you can always go up so always start light.

glad your grow is going so well.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> glad your grow is going so well.



*CRITICAL error* tonight!!!    

I went up to transplant the clones, found out I hate the grow bags I have so bad, that I'm going to wait for proper pots, and when I checked on the tents, the left tent was NOT working. I tried multiple bulbs but I couldn't get this cheap *** setup that I bought (from G r o w a c e) to strike any of my 2 bulbs!! Days into flowering, this crap happens?!?!! This is what I get for buying cheap knock off setup and saving $100. I'm going to my hydro store tomorrow and spending the extra $100 more for the setup I SHOULD have got  and working on the return tonight. 

I put the T5 fixture from the 3rd station in to the second tent tonight so they can at least get 12 hours of SOME kind of light. 


I will not buy cheap "unknown" brands again... ***!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

... yeah I'm pretty heated about this light issue. I will never buy cheap junk again. Immediately regretting it, grrrr.


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> *CRITICAL error* tonight!!!
> 
> I tried multiple bulbs but I couldn't get this cheap *** setup that I bought (from G r o w a c e) to strike any of my 2 bulbs!!


 
Did you try to plug it directly to the wall (bypass timer)?
This will tell if its the timer or ballast since you tryed other bulbs.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> Did you try to plug it directly to the wall (bypass timer)?
> This will tell if its the timer or ballast since you tryed other bulbs.




Absolutely. I tried my MH bulb that I did an entire veg with recently, and the HPS bulb that came with it. 

At first I was sure the bulb blew.. then it wouldn't strike the MH.... then it struck it once, but wouldn't strike the HPS or MH ever again after hours of trying. I'm not dealing with this piece.... ya know? 

Today is my birthday.. I'm heading down, getting a Quantum 600w Ballast, Quality hood and top notch bulb. Eff this cheap thing, already have the eBay return in process. The hood is so ignorant to open.. you have to pull (very hard like) the glass out as it drags along the rubber seal........... getting finger prints alll over the glass each and every time. So cheap... 

Thanks for checking in Growdude... I'm just waiting for Hydro store to open.


----------



## Growdude

You may want to seriously think about a magnetic ballast.
They make switchable ones.

Buy a good copper core ballast and watch it outlive one after another electronic ballasts.



P.S. I also like the hoods with the swing away glass.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I'm just going to get the exact same setup in my right tent.  


Swing away glass is EXCELLENT! I enjoy my other 600w setup very much! 


Off to my hydro store, time to get the right equipment.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything is looking good in all stations today. Very hot today, tomorrow and the next day. 

Curious, how long does the "crazy stretch" last in the first weeks of flowering? Isn't it 2 to 3?


----------



## ShOrTbUs

strain dependent. if you get lucky, some indica's will stretch very little.

EDIT: you'll know the stretch is done when calyx production kicks into high gear.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks so much Shortbus! :aok: 


I'll snag some pictures tonight of my 3 stations, when lights come on


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, it looks like things are really cranking. I guess my only question would be on 2 of the clones. One has very yellowing leaves and is drooping a lot, the other is curling in on itself. The other 6 clones look excellent  


The pics will be in two batches. Please comment with any thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And the rest..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Anyone have a peaky yet?


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Looking real nice. Thanks for posting pics love watching the progress


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And thank you for participating in my thread. Cheers! 

(Side note: I think I just reported your post instead of replying to thread. Stupid phone!)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They are looking great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey, thanks THG!  

Any thoughts on those 2 clones that aren't looking so hot? I don't quite think they are going to make it, but we'll see. Not sure if I have lockout of N going on maybe orrr... lack of nutes.. orrr.. something from my cuttings. I can tell I did much much better on taking the Blue OG clones.. they are phenomenal!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

95° in one tent and 91° in the other both @ 59% humidity. 

It hit 97° here today, so I'd say this was a good test for my setup. It seems to be holding up, and everything is flourishing.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

try to get those temps down. the plants are not enjoying 90+ temps


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> try to get those temps down. the plants are not enjoying 90+ temps



I have no idea how to get the temps down. My money is spennnnnt on this project.. over $3,300 and I don't have another penny to invest currently. 

The plants look pristine, so I'm not worried yet.... but it is alarming a tad. 97° is an absolute top here in my state... SOMEtimes it'll hit 100° but it's a bit rare. 


Heading out to check the tent now and see how they made it last night. Thanks for checking in Shortbus!


**EDIT**
Just checked the tents and everything seems great up there. 90° in one tent and 87° in the other, both at around 59% RH. 

Only downside...I do believe I'm going to lose those 2 clones that weren't looking good, but that's not due to heat for sure. They never looked good, and I'm amazed that I got 2 out of 4 clones that are thriving! The 4x Blue OG all look excellent, but I surely did a better job taking those.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well I opened up a window I had "blacked out" and have a fan pulling air out.. along with 2 fans suspended in the floor where I have holes cut, pulling cool garage air up from below. Both tents are vented into the ceiling and that is insulated and has 2 grated vents in each end of the upper part of the roof. 

Hopefully putting that fan in the back window in combination with the 2 pulling from below will help bring it down 5-10°


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> try to get those temps down. the plants are not enjoying 90+ temps


 
I agree...  just bc they look happy does not mean they willcontinue to be happy if those temps continue....    do you run your lights at night?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Mighty fine yur trail walkin! Need help trimmin gets me pack and canoe ready 

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> do you run your lights at night?



Absolutely :aok:  7pm - 7am 




> Mighty fine yur trail walkin! Need help trimmin gets me pack and canoe ready



Thanks BWD  I'm hoping that I get cramps in my hand from the sheer volume I have to trim!! hahah


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

DGF said:
			
		

> Absolutely :aok: 7pm - 7am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BWD  I'm hoping that I get cramps in my hand from the sheer volume I have to trim!! hahah


 
Ifin yual have problem with yur trimmen hand reckon I could spare mine in yur place lol  Yual good folk and fine yur trails watched. Much abliged.

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks BWD!  Appreciate the kind words. 



So the temps in the tents are a bit more manageable now.  80° in one, 81° in the other, both at about 51% RH. 

Today is week 4.. 3 weeks down


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And tonight they are down to 51% RH temps around 78°... nice  

Everything looks good... now I feel like it's just a waiting process. I need to raise some plants up to meet up with the other ones.


----------



## powerplanter

That's much better temps. for sure.  The two clones looked to me like they were burning up from the soil being to hot.  How they doin?  The rest look great.  Nice job DGF.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's much better temps. for sure.  The two clones looked to me like they were burning up from the soil being to hot.  How they doin?  The rest look great.  Nice job DGF.




Thanks  

Yeah, those 2 clones didn't make it, and the other two are absolutely thriving!! 

When the 4x Blue OG get some roots coming out of the rapid rooters, I'll be transplanting that into a bigger home and will keep the 2x Pineapple Chunk and 4x Blue OG together in one tent.. I'll also do 5+ seedlings very soon to get them ready for tent number 2 


Thanks for sticking around all. Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

68° in one tent, 71° in the other, with RH around 51% for both, and 65° outside of the two tents. 


There we go. Cooler temps


----------



## ShOrTbUs

im glad the temps are in check again. dont get me wrong i ran my first grow with 90+ temps the whole time and it did "ok". while high temps can be a problem, unless it is an extreme case, it usually isn't extensively detrimental to your grow. its kinda like if you had to go to work everyday, and sit at your desk and do all your work in 90+ temps. you'd dislike it, and your work may suffer from it, but it wont kill you. same goes for the plants. they'll hate it, and they prolly wont produce quite as well, but they'll get the job done.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wonderful analogy :aok:  


Cheers for any and all input you give to my thread Shortbus. Much appreciated!





Heading up to the tent for maintenance pretty soon here. Not sure if I should take pics, as not much has changed besides bigger buds lol


----------



## powerplanter

Bigger buds is awesome!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Resizing pics right now.. I don't have my usual photo editing setup at this moment, so they won't be the best, but not too bad. 

Pics inc in a few moments here...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's some pics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Have a peaksy all and express your feelings :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps are amazing today, being 75 and sunny! Perfect day to be alive!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Someone needs to hurry up and create smellable internet for your tent I want a sniff of them looking great man keep at it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks N.E.wguy, glad you're popping in and enjoying. :aok: 


Well the temps are in the 70's and everything is amazing up there!! Plants in one tent are up to my chest and I'm 6'3"... so I'm thinking they are over 4ft tall easy. I have 2 feet more to spare in that case, roughly.. so hopefully tthis is getting to be their end height soon here.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Man, things are REALLY getting crystallized / bubbly lookin' on these buds! 

Temps are 70°... really moving now. I'm near the half way mark with one tent. Well I should say, with one plant. The BLT can be 7-8 week pulled (so I've read) but I'll be hitting 10+ weeks with the Pineapple Chunk surely. 

Time to hurry up and wait! lol


----------



## key2life

Haven't been in in a while - looking good, DGF!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Key2hwy! :aok: 



So I've checked the tents tonight, and temps are solid as well as RH. Also, MAN these buds are bulking up and smelling goooood!!  The BLT's trichs are starting to cloud up. 

Also, the Blue OG plants are starting to bud up, yay!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very nice looking grow DGF.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you Bombbudpuffa! :aok: 


Everything is all good.. nothing amazing to report I do not believe. 

I'm still waiting for my 4x Blue OG clones to throw roots.. but besides that everything is great!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Took some pictures while the lights were off, and used my external, swivel head flash to get some "decent" shots. This should make up for my last photo update that was lack luster at best. 

I even took a pic of my new dog leash (we have a new dog!!) using my Macro tube for my kit lens. I'm quite impressed, and looking forward to using a tripod and a still bud to get some crazy shots!  

Hope you all enjoy and please, rate my thread! I was at a 5 star rating and someone seemed to have given a low score  I think I'm doing alright for my first grow :confused2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Love that group shot.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you for enjoying! Please take a moment to "rate" my thread, thank you :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Gave you 1 star. 


Just j/k.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a few more pics for you guys


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more..


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i can't wait to see them when the calyx begin to swell  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i can't wait to see them when the calyx begin to swell  :48:




I have no idea w t f you're talking about, but I fully agree with you!! lol  


I love being a noob sometimes! Surprises are great!


----------



## Growdude

EllisD said:
			
		

> I have no idea w t f you're talking about, but I fully agree with you!! lol
> 
> 
> I love being a noob sometimes! Surprises are great!


 
Basicly its when its ready.
You look to have a few weeks left for sure, buds should double in size easy by then.

Im looking forward to seeing them too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Growdude, I really appreciate you stopping in. :aok: 

I'm getting into Week 5 as of tomorrow, so yeah about 3-4 weeks left on BLT and 5-7 more on PC.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

...Time to hurry up and wait...


----------



## N.E.wguy

Looming picture perfect I'd just sit there and watch them and enjoy the smell for the rest of the time lol


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks much NE and Power!

So I'm here at work thinking of my grow, and I'm basically wondering what I need to get in prep for harvesting. I know I need jars, paper bags and trimers, but I want to make sure I am ready for every step.  

What's everything I need for a good dry and cure process?


----------



## N.E.wguy

A pair of pruning snips is good can get em for 2$ at ocean state job lot if there is one around u or they are like 10$ most elsewhere. I thought the paper bag was a not so good way to dry. Screen or hanging in a carboard box is what I have been doing not sure if that's any better then the bags but as much as u have your on a different field then me. I'd invest in one of those hanging multi lvl screen driers and do a 5 day dry with what u have but that's just my guess. Look forward to seeing how u decide to go about it. Much green luck to you.

also I trim over some big tin foil pieces and just fold em up throw em in freezer bags till I use em for hash or wtv. Makes for a quick clean up.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks N.E!  I have 2 pair of Fiskers, ordering latch top jars and have latex gloves. Just gotta sort exactly how I'm going to do the dry.. which method etc. 

Also, I need to sort out "how" I'm going to flush. I have this Flushing Solution from Xnutrients that I guess I need to use the last 10+ days of flowering, with water... no nutes.  :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Please remember to "rate" the thread everyone. :aok: 

Everything looks plump today!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Nice. Ya I skipped flushing after reading up on it seems unlikly to really remove much other then what's in the soil. I have asthma and was not bothered at all by anything in mine. I really need to buy some nutes. Probaly just order something off eBay. Really want to go hydro for the winter had about enough of the dirt also want to get a tent. Got my med recomendation so plan on going all out buying some clones etc. Can't wait to ha e a tent full like yours I'll probally sleep in there hajaha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

hahah! If there were room, I would sleep in there myself. 

As it is, I've closed myself up in both to check for light leaks. That was a freaky feeling hah!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Lol so I should buy a larger tent then the 4x4 to accommodate me and my sleeping bag gotcha! Gonna read your while thread today on page 3 now lots of good info for me to plan my switch to a tent and hydro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes N.E., I highly suggest you reading this whole thing! Loads of great responses and thoughts in here. I've gone from nearly total noob, to intermediate (in my opinion) for knowledge of growing. 

What I do know, is it seems like I'll be constantly learning in this field  

Please let me know your thoughts after the entire read. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wait.. wait... wait...


----------



## ShOrTbUs

EllisD said:
			
		

> I have no idea w t f you're talking about, but I fully agree with you!! lol
> 
> 
> I love being a noob sometimes! Surprises are great!



the best part is, you will know immediately what i am talking about as soon as it happens. and if you're lucky(in my opinion) at least one of them will foxtail. which will make for amazing pictures.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just FYI.. I'm doing the happy dance right now :aok: 



~Do the happy dance!~
~OH!~
~...The happy dance...~


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> the best part is, you will know immediately what i am talking about as soon as it happens.




Indeed  

I believe I know what to expect on that one... not sure of the "foxtail" term.. heard it once, and seen that people either love or hate it... I'm clueless really lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And a random thought. 

...it looks like my Electric bill only went up about $50 extra. Another thing to do the happy dance about.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

yeah, i was worried at first about my electric bill jumping up significantly. as it turns out a couple 600watt hps bulbs isn't that bad at all. lol, my new pc made my electric go up more then my lights.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol, no kidding Shortbus? I'd assume the PC was way more energy efficient. :confused2: 


Well, nothing awesome to report....besides temps. They are great! 

Going to wait another week probably for pics, unless something amazing happens..... oh wait, that reminds me!!! I was inspecting the Blue OG with the loupe last night, and there's random "balls" of this clear/white "goo" or something. Harder goo.. like... sap? They are only on the stems. It's odd, I've never seen them before and they almost look like pearls. I should hook up my super macro lens and try to get a pic! They are not spidermites.. that's for sure. 

Any thoughts on that? :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I LST'd one of my 2 larger clones tonight. It's growing vigorously!!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Nice I'd like to see the goo try for a pic


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Seems another member started a thread today about the exact same "sap" type of thing I'm seeing. It's perfectly identical to my situation. I have to try to get a pic, if I can find another one that size. I should've taken it when I had the chance!!  

I'm going to upload a few pics of buds in about 30 minutes, once I finish editing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pics are up.. zoom in on these (Hold CTRL and use your scroll wheel), they are getting nice!  

Wish I could afford some new lens'


----------



## Mainebud

Wow! Looking great bro! Sorry I haven't been by more often just real busy with harvest and upgrades to flower room.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No need to be sorry Mainbud  

Thanks for checking in, hope  you enjoyed some of the bud porn.


----------



## Growdude

Looking very nice so far LSD, If you have 4 more weeks those are going to be outstanding when done.
Glad to see your invesment is going to pay off.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Monday marks 3 weeks left to go to be 8 weeks. But I believe they may go a bit longer.. at least some of them. And thank you for the compliment!  

From what I'm seeing in my loupe I seem to have 70-80% cloudy going on with the trichs.. hoping they take awhile to start getting amber. Also, once they start getting amber, roughly how long does it take to get "too much amber" ? :confused2: 


Cheers again for the words Growdude :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

The amber all depends on the high u want. My personal experience is lighter or less amber is more head high and 50-75% amber is more couch locky. Only had 3 plants so far but that's where I'm at. I intend to let my 5 I have now get about 75% of them amber then cut trying to get more cbd personally not sure how to do that but have 12 plants to figure it out with. 


then thinking 5x5 or 4x8 tent set up for winter runs


----------



## missabentley

Very nice! :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you very much Miss  


@N.E: Yea I figured it was all preference. I think I'm aiming for about 30-45% amber. :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Still only a 3 star rating  

Anyways...

Looks like I'm going to lose my smaller clones. Not sure if I did too much water.... or... well I'm pretty sure too much water. We'll see what happens, but it's not looking good. 

Besides that, everything looks amazing up there today


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Random thought.. seedlings are so much easier to deal with than clones!


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Why DGF?
I find I worry more about my seedlings then my clones!

My seedling is my baby and any clone that roots and makes it is a bonus and easy to take care of with a little food.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Getting the clones to root seems to be my issue, though I KNOW my cloning methods are spot on, maybe it's what I'm doing after the cloning. I think I'm giving them too much water in the cube that have rapid rooters. (Clonex is what I dip in after a 45 cut under water).. clones then put in sprayed dome and have residual light from veg station. After over 2 weeks, no roots, but I had about 1 inch of water in the bottom.. I'm thinking the rapid rooters got too moist or something. And I think I should've taken the dome off last week.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

just keep tweaking your technique until you find what works best for you. it will get easier in general after some practice.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks  

As for tonight, the 2 tents are looking phenomenal! I'm just stunned by how awesome this is  


Made my second tent's garden canopy nice and even tonight.. and the first tent is perfectly even. 

LST'd the taller of the 2 larger clones tonight (that thing is a BEAST!) and the other of the 2 is .. well.. weird pheno. Must be the short one.. it's not growing the same as the other that's for sure :confused2: 


....I want some more seeds, but I'm broke. Wish I got in with some breeder somewhere ROFL!


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Maybe try a bubble cloner?

As soon as I find a new lid for my pail. I'm thinking of doing a DIY if there isn't one. *

*found it. Just like this but you can do it on any scale you want.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799

I will use a plastic 1 gal ice cream pail, an air pump w hose and stone.
Water level will be just under the stems so the bubbles popping on surface will mist stem until they have roots or die.

In my journal there is a pic of a Tupperware one I used n got 50% success which I find funny


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Maybe try a bubble cloner?
> 
> As soon as I find a new lid for my pail. I'm thinking of doing a DIY if there isn't one. *
> 
> *found it. Just like this but you can do it on any scale you want.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799
> 
> I will use a plastic 1 gal ice cream pail, an air pump w hose and stone.
> Water level will be just under the stems so the bubbles popping on surface will mist stem until they have roots or die.
> 
> In my journal there is a pic of a Tupperware one I used n got 50% success which I find funny



I made a small bubbler out of an ice cream pail for a friend of mine and it worked great.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers you two :aok: Maybe I'll make one. I have enough totes around to do SOMETHING with.


----------



## trillions of atoms

I have yer thread 5 stars LSD but it didnt bring it up...

Looking good in here tho!  Keep it up!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks TOA! :aok: 

Things are still growin' along here. Buds are getting bigger, some clones are living and thriving, some clones are dying. 

Temps are in the 70's and 80's last few days, with nighttime temps in the high 60's (66-68)  



Curious, about how many leaves does an average plant shed in a day? 1-5ish?  :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, tomorrow marks 6 weeks down for Tent #1 and 4 weeks down for Tent #2. Two clones are going to be ready in 2 weeks, that's for sure. 

It's looking like 5-6 ounces dry on the BLT if I had to guess. I can't wait to see!


----------



## oldsman

Now is the time frame that my patience starts to get tested,especially if my stash is on the low side,lol!Keep it up man,they looking real good.As for your cloning issues,moisture and temp are important.I've never used rapid rooters,i use MG seed starting mix in a red solo cup that has 12-15 drain holes around the bottom.I use a walmart brand rooting powder and plastic baggies.First i fill the cups with mix,water the mix really really well,letting drain in between wettings,poke my holes with whatever I can find at the time,place my dipped cuttings into hole pressing the mix firmly around the stem, from the sides even,I place a baggie over the cup ,place under light of some kind.I usually won't even mess with them again till about the 10 day mark.My last batch I had an extra cutting but no cup made for it.I literally poked it into a small mound(over-spill from filling cups)with no rooting powder.It was outside on my little table I use,and 2 weeks later I transplanted her to a 1 gal pot under t5.You'll find what works for you I'm sure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

My stash is always on the low side, since this is my first grow hahah  

Tent # 2 is really starting to fill in as well, and frost up. It's all quite exciting. If all was done right, I should get a k i l o between the 2 tents. I'm hoping for at least half that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here we go, happy birthday tents!!  

Tent #1: 6 weeks old
Tent #2: 4 weeks old 

I believe I'm pulling the BLT and maybe 1 of the shorter, bulkier pheno's of the Pineapple Chunk in 2 weeks, leaving 2 PC's to finish up another couple weeks. They seem a bit behind.. or should I say, more on schedule to what I was supposed to expect. PC goes 8-14 weeks so I've read in many other PC journals. I got lucky and got one short, and very bulky pheno. 


I'm also going to be starting another journal soon, keeping this one just for the Pineapple Chunk, BLT and Blue OG. 

Next strain up for grow: Wizards Potion


----------



## trillions of atoms

looking nice man...keep it up!


----------



## 7greeneyes

"It moved." - George Costanza, Seinfeld.

Seriously dude, sexy beotches there. Gonna be a happy camper very soon!


----------



## Growdude

Any new pics?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> Any new pics?




Funny, I was actually JUST getting some when a big hail warning / T-Storm warning kicked up, so I'm hunkering down for a little bit. Will put up some new pics asap though so keep checking back in the next 30 minutes - 2 hours (Not 100% sure when I'm going to finish) 


For now, I can export these pics of me LST'ing and super cropping (on accident) one of my clones. Got those few pics and the warning came in. 

Thanks for asking, and thanks everyone for sticking around and keeping up with what's growing on. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, so disaster averted, but when I got into Tent #2 there were 2 plants fallen over. I had them propped up, to even the canopy out, with 2 cardboard boxes. What a horrible idea :facepalm: lol  

No worries really, just 1 plant a little "flat" lookin', so I HST'd some of the branches just in case. Also, I HST'd some of the branches in big tent just because they were falling down a bit too much. 

Pics will be in multiple posts.. sorry for blurry images, I was in a hurry tonight due to weather. There's a pic of my LST'ing, bending and 1 super crop (whoops!) .. I didn't have duct tape so I used a bit of yarn and clear tap for the spot. There's also pics of full canopy's, close ups of buds, and some deficiency. I'm thinking Potassium? :confused2:  Brown spots, symmetrical along the leaf edge. You can see close ups of that and some of it in full canopy shots (in second tent). Also, there's the 1 surviving Blue OG clone...trying to make it. 

Ok, so with all that said... here we go


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And one lonely last one. :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

dude, get the hash kit ready, cus you're going to have some serious makin's

:clap:

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

7Green, you think I will have enough this batch then? I thought I was suppose to save it up until I had enough. :confused2:


----------



## 7greeneyes

dude, you can pull hash pollen from any qty if you got the skills. My last two plants I pulled 4 weeks ago(bout qtr lbs. per:hubba:  ), I just razor off all the resin *{EDIT:}* *off the scissors everytime they get too much on them*, collect it on a clean pyrex plate and roll it up into a ball and thats with just two plants.....just imagine what you'll get with your grip of ladies.

And as my next harvest get closer, I hash up the last batch, thus making room in the jars for the fresh produce,

eace:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Does this mean you took a razor blade at a sharp angle on each and every sugar leaf within 1 QP? -.0  I'm twitching just thinking of that! lol. I was thinking bubblehash or dryice. :confused2:


It's in the 90's here and the tents are at 88° and 67% RH. Everything is good. Random notation, just a bit of a mention really; My Tent #1 has 3 fans (1 tall standing OSC fan / 1 small clip fan in the top corner / 1 small fan on the floor pointed into the bottom center of the canopy.) and Tent #2 has two fans (1 tall standing OSC fan / 1 small fan on the floor points into the bottom center of the canopy). I feel like I'm in good shape as far as air flow goes! Those fans, plus the exhaust blowers vented into the ceiling are seeming to do quite decent in my space.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, thoughts on Def? It's only showing on the Pineapple Chunk plants, the BLT is picture perfect right now. I'm thinking Potassium.. just not 100% Either way.. why is my question. Too much Calcium is the only thing I can think :confused2:


----------



## ShOrTbUs

its hard to give mj too much calcium. they love that stuff. i add it whenever, where ever i can. now, given the calcium i add is not concentrated in liquid form. i use ground oyster shell. so i think it may be far easier for you to overdose your plants, then it is for me to overdose mine.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed, thanks for checking in Shortbus! I'm just at a loss really.. PH in and out are quite good. Not overloading nutes or underloading.. at least that I know of :confused2: 

Here's the pic again for any other thoughts: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=205638&d=1372120769


----------



## N.E.wguy

:icon_smile: :hubba: just in to say hi got my internet back will be on more again


----------



## 7greeneyes

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> dude, you can pull hash pollen from any qty if you got the skills. My last two plants I pulled 4 weeks ago(bout qtr lbs. per:hubba: ), I just razor off all resin, collect it on a clean pyrex plate and roll it up into a ball and thats with just two plants.....just imagine what you'll get with your grip of ladies.
> 
> And as my next harvest get closer, I hash up the last batch, thus making room in the jars for the fresh produce,
> 
> eace:


 
man, I type too fast for my :stoned: brain. I meant I scrape the resin off of my trimming shears ...lol...

And as for using up what I got for the new batch is exactly that, I take whatever qty I have left, freeze it, and pass it through a few sieve screen of reducing micron size. The old tried and true lebonese method :hubba:

Sometimes I do the oil but there's nothing better (at least imo) then putting fresh blonde hash pollen on top of a stickky nug of bud.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm no familiar with your methods, but would be interested in checking it. I only know of Bubblehash and Dryice. Bubble seemed long and drawn out but great result, Dryice seemed EXTREMELY quick, but I imagine you miss out... 

Cheers you two for checking in! :aok:


----------



## Growdude

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Well, tomorrow marks 6 weeks down for Tent #1 and 4 weeks down for Tent #2. Two clones are going to be ready in 2 weeks, that's for sure.
> 
> It's looking like 5-6 ounces dry on the BLT if I had to guess. I can't wait to see!


 
Your plants look to need at least a couple weeks probably much more.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed a couple+  

So tonight I checked and the calyx are swelling  Also, the Blue OG is reallllly packing on the frost!! It's awesome!


----------



## powerplanter

Well done Dr.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a question. What does it mean when the lower, good green looking leaves, just start falling off? What is an "ok" shedding amount? I'm loosing about 2-5 good looking green leaves that just pretty much fall off everyday. Is that a sign of over water or a sign of.... nothing to worry about? lol. My other tent is using up all the stuff in the leaves and they are yellow / brown when they fall off. Tent #2 looks super super healthy, but I have no idea why the bottom has been shedding like crazy.. especially when the leaves are 100% normal looking. :confused2:

(Also, Thanks powerplanter :aok: )


----------



## Growdude

ITs looking good, gave ya a vote


----------



## N.E.wguy

:icon_smile: nice to see it up to 4 stars


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bumping the thread for my question asked in last post of mine. 

Thanks Growdude and N.E.wguy :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Here's a question. What does it mean when the lower, good green looking leaves, just start falling off? What is an "ok" shedding amount? I'm loosing about 2-5 good looking green leaves that just pretty much fall off everyday. Is that a sign of over water or a sign of.... nothing to worry about? lol. My other tent is using up all the stuff in the leaves and they are yellow / brown when they fall off. Tent #2 looks super super healthy, but I have no idea why the bottom has been shedding like crazy.. especially when the leaves are 100% normal looking.



Would love some thoughts on this question. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Do you have a picture dgf?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I mean.. surely can get some. There's no deficiency showing at all, anywhere on the plant. Is it a sign of over watering? 

I'll get pics in a few here, and post. The plants look great, but the leaves that fall off.....also look great. The other tent is nothing like this! The other tent, they only fall off when they yellow / brown etc. No perfectly fine leaves falling off in that tent. :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah...I need a new picture...the Last one you posted on the other page shows Cal/mag issues ...how do you use cal/mag?....Ive found that in some strains a lack of this would make the leafs stiffer and easyly break off...but not fall ...Get us some new pics bro

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Cal-Mag def tent is Tent #1 ..that's a separate issue hah. I feel Cal/mag using Xnutrients Cal-Mag, and by doing half a cap full per gallon. I thought the amount per gallon they had was crazy! 15ml / gal? 

Also, I've been feeding 1/2 a cap per gallon each feeding. 

Why do I feel like THG is going to chime in asking me why I didn't follow the directions.. lol I know I know.... but it's so brown is harmful looking stuff!! lol 

I'll get you a new pic right now... just got my daughter to sleep. 

Be back in 30 mins or so.. will have to quickly edit them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

First pic is the Tent #2 (younger tent) .. these are at 5 weeks into flowering tomorrow. In this pic I'm just now starting to see some def it looks like. Also, sorry for the blurry photos...they are in their sleep period and I was trying to hurry as to not let so much light in lol. 

Other pics are all Tent #1 which will be 7 weeks tomorrow. I'm planning on going 8-10 weeks, so will be flushing soon. Not sure if there's much to fix at this stage in the game. 

It obviously seems like Cal-Mag yes? I thought it was over use of Cal-Mag, since I was putting it in everyday.... 1/2 a cap worth to 1 gallon. The package says 15ML to gallon, but I thought that to be a bit much.. but who am I to think that? I'm only a noob! lol.. I don't know.

Last pic is of the top cola of my BLT, that seems to be running near perfect.  Hairs are starting to get brown/red.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pics are up.. anyone? :confused2: 

I believe I'm starting to see an amber trich here and there in Tent #1. Not 100% sure yet. 

Still have to 100% sort cutting, drying and curing!  I've had 100% confidence this entire run except for this point.


----------



## orangesunshine

nicely done there senor---you did well---the rest is a breeze

many like myself will hang lines in a well ventilated dark area with a fan indirectly moving the air in the room---trim all fan leaves from the plant---clip up to a 2' limb and hang it upside down from the line---clothes pins are nice to have handy if your cut doesn't include a bit of a hook from another branch---fill the line---leave some space for air flow---dry time of limbs with buds is dependent on your climate---after they are dry---clip all tips from the remaining leaves---these are your clippings for bubble hash, butter or whatever---done

many others will trim to finish before it dries and hang in screen type baskets to dry buds


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank Oranagesunshine!! :aok: Really appreciate your time. The rest is a breeze?? I thought the curing process was troublesome from reading around. 

The pics were taken specifically for this question:



> Here's a question. What does it mean when the lower, good green looking leaves, just start falling off? What is an "ok" shedding amount? I'm loosing about 2-5 good looking green leaves that just pretty much fall off everyday. Is that a sign of over water or a sign of.... nothing to worry about? lol. My other tent is using up all the stuff in the leaves and they are yellow / brown when they fall off. Tent #2 looks super super healthy, but I have no idea why the bottom has been shedding like crazy.. especially when the leaves are 100% normal looking.



Any thoughts on that question? Anybody? :confused2:


----------



## ShecallshimThor

I would not call curing troublesome. 

I would call it a mean tease as it can be hard not to smoke those buds when every time you open the jar it's sweeter n sweeter. lol

The sticky on how to cure might make it sound a little harder but really just like growing, it'll take a few tries to find what works best where you are. I like mine a little dryer than most so I do it slightly different when it comes to how often I burp and how long the jar stays open


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol a tease, eh Shecalls? I just don't want grass smelling nugs  

Here's a big photo update for everyone. Tents 1 + 2 .. with deficiency in Tent 2 now.. I still think it's K def. Not sure really. Don't know what to do.. :confused2: 

The buds are looking decent I think. There's also a spot in Tent 2 that shows the bottom of one plant.. quite odd. Think I'm going to clean up a little more in veg from here out. Just didn't want to cut them much being my first grow. 

Thoughts on my mind - "Make a drying cabinet!"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good morning all! Just bumping up my thread for all your thoughts.


----------



## N.E.wguy

if u can just use one of your tents to dry in? but a 40$ drying net and cure in big zip lock bags?just ideas gotta be some one one here with a ideal way to do this.

this close to chop i think dying leaves is fine as long as ph is ok woudl not sorry about discoloring or shedding myself


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> if u can just use one of your tents to dry in? but a 40$ drying net and cure in big zip lock bags?just ideas gotta be some one one here with a ideal way to do this.
> 
> this close to chop i think dying leaves is fine as long as ph is ok woudl not sorry about discoloring or shedding myself




I believe I'm going to try either making a cabinet (well I will definitely do this soon enough anyways) or just drying this first batch in my tent. It's a cool, dark place with air ventilation. :confused2: lol

Also, I'll be trying Hicks curing by the numbers. Need to buy some hygrometers. 

Cheers for stopping in N.E.wguy


----------



## Rosebud

My sweet husband make me drying boxes for the smaller buds. Now I hang all of the long branches  on hangers and don't use the boxes except for the shake.

The thing about the cure is it takes pretty good pot and makes it even better.

Duck said something once I liked a lot, a grower judges the plants health based on the new grown not the old.  I am not sure what that one leaf up there was telling us, but the overall look of your plants are wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## N.E.wguy

do u just hang them on hangers in a closet Rose where do u dry?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My sweet husband make me drying boxes for the smaller buds. Now I hang all of the long branches  on hangers and don't use the boxes except for the shake.
> 
> The thing about the cure is it takes pretty good pot and makes it even better.
> 
> Duck said something once I liked a lot, a grower judges the plants health based on the new grown not the old.  I am not sure what that one leaf up there was telling us, but the overall look of your plants are wonderful. Congratulations.




Aww, nice of your husband!  Yeah, I'm pretty just I'm using coat hangers and my tent for a bit while drying.. I can afford a week with the tent not flowering something haha. I'd just prefer not to, and have something put into flowering immediately! hah  

I'm just worried that if I don't do my drying right, I'm going to get lawn clippings that visually look like good bud but taste like.. well... lawn.  

And yeah, I always run what Duck said through my mind whilst looking at the plants..and always try to judge by the upper growth. All that I see for damage is in the "higher" middle to the plants.. so it kinda scares me. I surely know a few things I'm doing different on the next grow and it really does get better each and every time it seems  

Thanks for mentioning that the plants look good, honestly! It gives me encouragement because it was looking like they may be really getting hindered. 

Out of the 3 strains I grew this round, my 1 Blue Lemon Thai freebie was THE best out of them. I've fed them all the exact same, and not only did the BLT not show any signs of issues (perfect looking leaves start to finish) but they have the highest yield of any plant so far. Biggest and healthiest looking buds. I do admit it looks like the Blue OG is going to pack on more frost than either of the 3 strains though.  


Random note.. this is such a fun experience, and I wouldn't trade anything in for the world. I've started this journey with over $3k in items, and minimal knowledge.. I've watched my first plants stretch like crazy after having my MH bulb about 30 inches from the top... (lol)... I've dealt with a bit of a hornet infestation... I've had 2 plants fall over on me.. during flowering!!!! .... I've had 1 of my vent fans stop for half a day, because of a faulty speed controller (Hit 93% RH and the walls were RUNNING with water!!) ... I've put blood, sweat and tears... well.. no tears yet.. but lots of blood and sweat into this. I've met some absolutely amazing fellow growers that, without whom, I wouldn't be nearly as successful as I am now. I understand concepts and processes that, years ago, I only dreamed about... always wanted to grow my own meds, but never had the courage or start up money more so. 

I can not wait ... for that first cured puff. :bong:  


Thanks MP, for being everything you are. Hope to start my new journal up in a few days here (germinating soon) and get some thoughts in that one. I feel this next grow will be somehow more important to my learning than the first.. but surely the first was most important! hah  




:aok:


----------



## Rosebud

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> do u just hang them on hangers in a closet Rose where do u dry?



Yes, i put them in a closet that is dark on hangers with clips. I have a very small fan blowing at the other end of the closet so they aren't hit directly. We live in a very dry climate so I only hang for three days. They feel dry on the outside but you can tell they are still feel damp on the inside.  I jar them and burp the jars daily for a week and then weekly till I forget...a month or so. Perfection.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Rosebud! 

I was looking at my tent today, and man... come a long way. Still want to figure out why I have / had deficiency in Blue OG and Pineapple Chunk, yet the Blue Lemon Thai was PERFECT! I mean, not a single sign of an issue that I saw :confused2: I know different strains react differently and this sure is the sign of that. I'm just wondering if the nutrients were too weak for the others, or if I just watered + fed too much. I fed nutes basically every single day (top feed) and not many water only days..but that's what the Xnutrients website says. Must either need a break or they are too weak. One of those is the answer I believe.


----------



## Rosebud

Some plants don't like nutes at all. Some are hogs. That is why it is best at first to grow only one variety, but I didn't do that. It takes a while to learn what each individual plant wants.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, and I surely didn't do that.. granted I didn't "not do it" on purpose  

I'm just trying to come to a full conclusion of why/how the other 2 strains did what they did...


----------



## ShOrTbUs

the end is almost here :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

cant wait for the total weigh in ;P and ya a closet and fan sounds good if u can deal with the smell emanating all thru your house 

looking picture perfect, keep me updated on what youd do different as you know what I Am up to


you think this is sufficient or would u use different stuff? 


Fox Farm Soil Trio Nutrients Bundle, Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom Quart 32oz

Botanicare Silica Blast Plant Nutrients

Botanicare Cal Mag Plus 32 oz Quart - magnesium supplement nutrient additive

pH Up & pH Down Hydroponic Control Kit Two 32oz Bottles


seen you used these Xnutrients line


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to come to a full conclusion of why/how the other 2 strains did what they did...



Different strains have different nutrient needs--it's as simple as that.  Don't stress over the small stuff.  Your grow is great and you are going to have a great harvest.  I trim my buds well and then hang them on clothes hangers to dry in a closet in a spare room.  Like Rosebud, my climate is arid and it doesn't take long to dry.  Then into mason jars that I burp for a week or 10 days.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> the end is almost here



Indeed Shortbus, and I'm freaking out thinking I'm not ready.. lol! 



> cant wait for the total weigh in ;P and ya a closet and fan sounds good if u can deal with the smell emanating all thru your house
> 
> looking picture perfect, keep me updated on what youd do different as you know what I Am up to
> 
> 
> you think this is sufficient or would u use different stuff?
> 
> 
> Fox Farm Soil Trio Nutrients Bundle, Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom Quart 32oz
> 
> Botanicare Silica Blast Plant Nutrients
> 
> Botanicare Cal Mag Plus 32 oz Quart - magnesium supplement nutrient additive
> 
> pH Up & pH Down Hydroponic Control Kit Two 32oz Bottles
> 
> 
> seen you used these Xnutrients line



Yeah I'm curious the weigh in myself. I have a guess, but being so new I don't even want to think it lol! Also, as far as your nutes go, I'm reallllly not sure. My only growing experience has been with the Xnutrients line :confused2: 



> Different strains have different nutrient needs--it's as simple as that. Don't stress over the small stuff. Your grow is great and you are going to have a great harvest. I trim my buds well and then hang them on clothes hangers to dry in a closet in a spare room. Like Rosebud, my climate is arid and it doesn't take long to dry. Then into mason jars that I burp for a week or 10 days.



Yeah I understand that diff strains do diff things etc.. and it surely shows in these 2 tents! Thanks for checking and giving your thoughts.. it's good to know that everything looks great to some experienced eyes, because I thought I was going down hill in the end here. 


Now in Hicks curing by the numbers thing.. it mentioned to try to keep temps in the 60's.. that's impossible lol. 

I'm going to (I believe) buy a 2x2x5' tent.. put it on its side, run string from the bars and hang the buds in that and use it as a cabinet. I'll put venting right into one of my tents so it will have a proper vent and scrub  

Thoughts on this? I've seen it done online and it looked like a great drying solution.


----------



## N.E.wguy

sounds good to me i was gonna do the same with my 2 2x2x4 cabs for clones and curing and exhaust as u said

how much were all the nutes you got ball park


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

$12.00 a quart bottle and I got more than what I needed. I can not remember precisely what and how much of it I got.. I went for most of the "advanced" program. Micro - Grow - Bloom - Amino Blast - Cal Mag - Grow Spray - Bloom FX (I bought the Bloom FX but haven't used it yet.. I used Bloombastic this round instead.) 

I calculated roughly how much I would need for a full grow run for 2 tents worth..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So if I trim it all at once, and keep the trim for later.. how do I go about freezing it? Also, how much do I save up until I do bubblebag / dryice? And last question; Do I dry the trimmings before freezing? 

I think I'm going to trim it all right off, then let it hang to dry. I believe THG and a few others do it that way. Just seems easier to cut down and trim it all up before hanging it. :confused2:  Also, what's going to be my issues with drying with good ventilation at 85° or so? I can't get it in the 60's during drying.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

no reason to freak out about drying and curing. the biggest obstacles are temp and rh. everything else is just personal preference. keep the temps and rh in check, inside the drying area and you cant go wrong. hang em if you wanna hang em, lay em on screens if you wanna do that.i mean heck, i put my in Tupperware containers inside of an empty filing cabinet. familiarize yourself with the guides on the site and your good to go.

i lost an ounce a few months back, because i moved to the jar phase too early and forgot about it for 3 days. when i remembered and check. pm everywhere. so i tossed it. stuff happens, its not the end of the world, keep on keepin on.    :48:


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Do you have a crawl space/basement that is cooler? 
Could you monitor the new tent/build a dry box and spend money on carbon filter instead if its down there?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have no basement or crawlspace that is cooler, no.  

@Shortbus. You say if I keep temp and rh in check. I don't really have a way to do that, so hence the freaking out lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The ONLY thing I can see happening.. is keep the drying tent in my room at the foot of my bed, and somewhat "duct in" some of the cold air from my A/C in this room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> So if I trim it all at once, and keep the trim for later.. how do I go about freezing it? Also, how much do I save up until I do bubblebag / dryice? And last question; Do I dry the trimmings before freezing?
> 
> I think I'm going to trim it all right off, then let it hang to dry. I believe THG and a few others do it that way. Just seems easier to cut down and trim it all up before hanging it. :confused2:  Also, what's going to be my issues with drying with good ventilation at 85° or so? I can't get it in the 60's during drying.



Only save the small frosty leaves.  I have gotten into the habit of decarboxalating the trim before I freeze it.

You can pretty much make hash anytime you have trim saved up.  Are you buying the gal bags or the 5 gal bubble bags?  I find it harder to do real small runs in the 5 gal bags.

I doubt that your main living space is 85 degrees.  A small box or tent of any kind should be okay, just make sure you have some air movement and put it in a place where the ambient temps are the lowest.  Sometimes in the summer, it is impossible to dry in a place that is 60 degrees.  You are not going to ruin your bud, just keep it in a place that is as cool as possible.


----------



## N.E.wguy

should relax a bit man your in good hands and did the hard part it will all work out just breath


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I can officially breathe, yes, thanks you guys for the encouragement! :aok: 



> You can pretty much make hash anytime you have trim saved up. Are you buying the gal bags or the 5 gal bubble bags? I find it harder to do real small runs in the 5 gal bags.



I hadn't choose anything yet really. I was thinking of bubble bags, wasn't sure which size / brand to get. You know my situation THG... any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bump for thoughts on Bubble Bags  

Everything in the tents look good. No amber trichs that I've found yet, and less than 50% red hairs.


----------



## N.E.wguy

what week or day are they at? snap a pic some time


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Monday will be 8 weeks down.. going on to 9th week. Was hoping to flush that week.


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice can't wait to be there myself some day!!! soon


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers N.E.wguy :aok: 


Well, it's week 9... 8 weeks down and they look great, besides my obvious burning the **** out of the leaves lol. The buds are all looking quite decent!  

I believe I'm going to do water only with 2 days of flushing solution this week. Chop comes next Monday for Tent #1.  

So glad.. I have 2 clones that are well over 2 feet...I'm going to need to flower them IMMEDIATELY lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Waiting on some company to leave before doing nutes and finishing the drying cabinet. Once it's finished, pics will follow. It's not the most beautiful thing, since it's made out of OSB, but it will be effective I do believe.


----------



## N.E.wguy

can't wait to see your pics!

 just posted up pics of phase ones completion in my journal


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, didn't get to finish the cabinet tonight, but I didn't take a couple pics. Let me edit them real quick and get them up. 

I started my first day of flushing today. Did 15ml of Xnutrients Flushing solution.. going to go 2 more days with water only, then on 3rd day some more Flushing solution.. then finish up with water. Chopping Monday it looks! So excited and slightly nervous all in one! Mostly kind of sad I have to kill some plants I'm been BABYING for months. lol

Anyone ever have a hard time doing that? I know as soon as you do that and trim and dry, into the jars for cure and you find it worth it.. surely.. but do you ever feel... "bad"? lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

maybe a little bit when i just eat them lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol.. I can't bring my self to eat the buds by themselves or even make edibles. My body doesn't care for the feeling firstly.. and secondly, I'd much rather smoke / vape.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i eat trim some times some thing about weed leaves is like a salad to me and buds ya i eat those little defenseless pointless ones for fun lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol!  

Yeah I'll take the little guys on the bottom, and probably just throw them into the trim, for bubblehash.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya there is still no room to do any thing in there, need a like a 8x16 lol 

woried about trying to stick 6 hydro pots in there seems tight even fir the 5


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's my unfinished drying cabinet. It's roughly 2'x2'x4' with eight 2'x2' Screen Shelves. We have only finished 2 of the shelves so far, and still have to finish the "scrubber box" attachment at the top. 

It has a door with 2 latches and some rubber foam stuff to try to "seal" it up a bit. We used some silicon to try to help seal it up a little more. There's going to be 4" flexible ducting coming into the bottom with the input being from one side of my A/C.. the top has a battery powered 5" (?) fan that is helping pull the air through and out to the scrubber box. I bought carbon fiber odor sheets for some machine.. I mean, it's a carbon filter. $9.00 for 4 sheets. I'm going to make a small box to cover the top vent holes that has four sides with holes in it, that have the carbon strips  on them. 

I'm wondering about a few things here, but we'll see what happens. 

What are your thoughts? 

This cost me $130.00 to make and has given me enjoyment in trying to create the most proper drying space I can for my space and situation. It's going to be 75°+ easily for more of the summer, so there's no way I'm hitting optimal conditions anywhere besides my room with the A/C.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ya there is still no room to do any thing in there, need a like a 8x16 lol
> 
> woried about trying to stick 6 hydro pots in there seems tight even fir the 5




I ran 5 in one tent and 4 in the other... I really like doing 4 in my 4x4. Seems the best all around for space.. no overcrowding and room for ME to move around in there.. I'm a tall guy! lol


----------



## ShecallshimThor

I think you should paint the inside if you have time.

I THINK 
The wood will dry it a little to fast, with it painted I believe it will help with slowing the dry process for you.

Could be wrong, anyone elses opinions?..


But looking good regardless


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I'd love any an all opinions on this! The thought crossed my mind, but I do believe it should work great. :confused2: 

Thank you so much for stopping in Shecalls! :aok:


----------



## StikyClnes

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd love any an all opinions on this! The thought crossed my mind, but I do believe it should work great. :confused2:
> 
> Thank you so much for stopping in Shecalls! :aok:



Dr. Green Fang,

Id like to offer a bit of food for thought before you go filling up your drying cabinet with our cherished buds.

OSB (oriented strand board), and silicone (even if its food grade silicone) tend to off gas quite a bit. Did you make the frames for the screens out of pressure treated wood? kinda hard to tell. If so, i highly recommend to not use pressure treated material. Pressure treated material is not to be used on surfaces that come into contact with food, or other stuff that is directly consumed by people. The chemicals used to make the pressure treated wood are straight up bad. My worry, besides drying your buds to fast, is that the wood and silicone might off gas something that the buds will potentially absorb which could effect taste, effect, and safety of the MJ, and the same for the pressure treated material. At the very least i would test it with a small quantity before filling it up with harvest, and see if what you get is what you are happy with. Good luck :48: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh wow............I didn't even consider any of that. 

Oh man.... erm. I'd hope that there would be some thing I could do to salvage this in that case. Any paint maybe or... bah! I didin't even consider   


Well then... Would love some more thoughts on this ESPECIALLY now!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, quick decision... 

I'm thinking of heading to Home Depot.. buy new material for drawer sliders and frames for drawers / trays... I do believe this is pressure treated! As for the OSB, I'm going to paint it with some type of food grade paint I think... I didn't want the paint smell to suck in to them either, so I hadn't painted it, but this seems to be a better bet :confused2: 


Damn.... Thanks for bringing this up, but surely with I thought of this before.


----------



## StikyClnes

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Ok, quick decision...
> 
> I'm thinking of heading to Home Depot.. buy new material for drawer sliders and frames for drawers / trays... I do believe this is pressure treated! As for the OSB, I'm going to paint it with some type of food grade paint I think... I didn't want the paint smell to suck in to them either, so I hadn't painted it, but this seems to be a better bet :confused2:
> 
> 
> Damn.... Thanks for bringing this up, but surely with I thought of this before.



Dr.,

I didnt mean to rain on your parade, i just dont want to see your hard work and love get compromised.

If you want to try and salvage it i would try something like this.

Remove all pressure treated wood from the inside of the cabinet, and rebuild the frames. I do no not know what silicone you used, some is paintable and some is not. If it is not paintable then try cutting or scrapping it out of the corners. If you are worried about getting a good seal at the corners i would suggest using paintable latex caulking on the outside edges and corners only.  Get a high quality interior latex paint and paint all surfaces with at  least three good coats making sure to cover the entire surface, and pores, inside the cabinet and out and allow lots of dry time in between coats. once everything is painted, put the cabinet outside in the sun and allow it to bake the paint for several days. Then bring it inside, let it cool, reinstall the door and close it up for a day or two. After a day or two open the door and see how it smells. If there is no smell, then i would think you would be good to go, but i would still test it before filling it with a whole harvest.

If that doesnt work, and you have to rebuild and want to use wood, then consider buying some cabinet grade birch or maple plywood to use for your drying cabinet. If you go that route, shoot me a PM and i can tell you exactly what finish to put on it to seal it up, that is food grade and does not off gas anything.

Good Luck,

Stiky:icon_smile:


----------



## N.E.wguy

i used osb and flat white 10$ gallon primmer with 12 cfls in a cab and all went well i say grab acan of 10 gal white primer prime it and air dry it game on but ya poplar or any other hard wood long term is ideal i assume 

but i'd use what u got thats just me  e/ the pt is more rework imo rework is wasted time i dont waste time id paint it all white and build a new on in the future if your that concerned, actually will be using one of my osb cabinets same way only pt is under it on the floor not in it 

shoudl of just bought the set up from htg with the fan and net


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks you two :aok: 

@Sticky: Thanks for the elaboration.. that is EXACTLY what I would have done, but I was worried about drying time and "chancing" it...so I went out and bought a 2.5' x 2.5' x 5' grow tent for my purpose. I'm scrapping this whole project lol... Just really wanted to thank ya for elaborating so much.  

@N.E.: Glad you were able to use it, and yeah I could've made it work but alas... grow tent it is! >=D  

Pics will be up later... this thing will be an eyesore for the room for a few days... but.. I can keep a close eye on everything and know I'm doing this best as possible. 


ON a side note... 

**GERRRRMINATION TIME, C-MON!!.....it's a germination!" 

12 OG Seeds - Wizard Potion - Reg  
1 CH9 - Toxic Blue - Fem  

This is going to be fun! I believe I'll start an entirely new journal for them. Or should I keep it all to one journal? What's the general thoughts on this? :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

I am just gonna run one long thread I like your title I'd keep it here easier for reference for others in the future as it will ofc become epically known! Have to say my fav thread on here atm


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, NICE! Cheers for that N.E.wguy! :aok: 

Now if I could get it to 5 star rating.. since I had a member with multiple account rate it down... *sigh* .. haters. What are you going to do, right?  

Alright.. I'll just keep the journal going.


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice i like that idea!

dude throw that drying cab on craigs list bet you get atleast your loot back, get a gallon of paint dump it all over it in it call it  a day say you  want 200 for it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol that's a thought, but I'm sure it's not useful enough considering what it's made out of. I'm going to most likely make the drawers have wood bottom or something and use it for storing my grow supplies.. I dunno. hah!


----------



## N.E.wguy

thats also a good idea to store all those mason jars full of curing bud


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's the new drying TENT hah  I have A/C being ducted in and I'm monitoring the levels of everything.. I don't want to dry them too quickly. I will only need to A/C duct in when it's needed anyways... the room should stay cool enough to cool the tent down. 

It's a Lighthouse Hydro 2.5' x 2.5' x 7' grow tent.


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, just went into the tent tonight to check everything, and I see no amber.. maybe a few? :confused2:  But allll cloudy   Everything is bulked right up and I'm impressed really! And I just realized that Tent #2 has less than 2 weeks till I pull that one too! I'm going to have a few bits to put in my pouch. :bong: 

I'll get pics soon, but going to give it another day or so.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

nice DIY dry box. :48: :48: :48: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Shortbus... but notice that I'm not using it  All that time and effort.. wasted lol.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

sry for skimming and not reading, i've been blasting through 3 pages of new posts lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh no worries... I figured you skimmed and I understand. :aok:


----------



## StikyClnes

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Thanks you two :aok:
> 
> *@Sticky: Thanks for the elaboration.. that is EXACTLY what I would have done, but I was worried about drying time and "chancing" it...so I went out and bought a 2.5' x 2.5' x 5' grow tent for my purpose. I'm scrapping this whole project lol... Just really wanted to thank ya for elaborating so much. *
> 
> @N.E.: Glad you were able to use it, and yeah I could've made it work but alas... grow tent it is! >=D
> 
> Pics will be up later... this thing will be an eyesore for the room for a few days... but.. I can keep a close eye on everything and know I'm doing this best as possible.
> 
> 
> ON a side note...
> 
> **GERRRRMINATION TIME, C-MON!!.....it's a germination!"
> 
> 12 OG Seeds - Wizard Potion - Reg
> 1 CH9 - Toxic Blue - Fem
> 
> This is going to be fun! I believe I'll start an entirely new journal for them. Or should I keep it all to one journal? What's the general thoughts on this? :confused2:



My pleasure Doc. Im a newb at all this, but when i can offer an opinion or suggestion i will. Im glad you got the tent...Got any new bud porn to throw up?:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'll get some pics later tonight for sure! :aok: 

Yeah I'm technically a noob still too, and it surely shows! I mean, what a n00b mistake that was... I should've thought of that.  

This tent is HUGE in comparison to anything else I'd have built / used...but that's a good thing. I mean, I will be able to dry a LOT of stuff lol!


----------



## N.E.wguy

me to i'm n00b 


G()()D morning fellow tenter  my temps are still 

i'm sure you coudl pawn it off on someone man, one mans trash is another mans treasure


----------



## Growdude

I really want to see your pics. try to get good a close shot of some bud.
The last pics I seen, even though you really cant tell in pics, they seemed to need at least a few weeks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Growdude said:
			
		

> I really want to see your pics. try to get good a close shot of some bud.
> The last pics I seen, even though you really cant tell in pics, they seemed to need at least a few weeks.




Will get some pics tonight for SURE!  

Lights on in a bit over an hour, so I'll wait till then.


----------



## N.E.wguy

can't wait, just did a lil reconfig. in mine


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

yo how about some pictures?  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!  bud porn!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol ok ok.. I was editing the pics last night and falling asleep lol. 

Editing them now!  :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, here's pics of Tent #1, which is going on its 9th week (8 down, this is 9th) and I've been flushing since Monday. I'm using just water of most days, but 2 days this week I'll be using the Xnutrients Flushing Solution. I used it Monday, now I'll use it tonight, but just water everyday in between. 

Here we go.. Tent #1:


----------



## N.E.wguy

finally


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And here is Tent #2 which is 7 weeks in (few days into its 8th week) and this tent is up to 1200 ppm's of nutes with Bloombastic feedings included (just like Tent #1.. I fed both of them Bloombastic this round)

As you can see, in both sets of pics.....I've nutrient burned a few of them, quite badly even. The buds are doing well, but some of those fan leaves are toast! I was going along with the Xnutrients website when they said to feed nutes every watering. I should've went at least every other!  This is also quite a weak nutrient line, but it's PH buffered and good for a beginner I was told by my hydro shop. I believe I'll be going with the Dutch Masters line for sure this next round. (Besides a small Botanicare "KIND" line I'll be running with 1 plant)


**NOTE: Check back on last page for the first (larger) half of this update... the update got split onto 2 separate pages**


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya that will happen even on nuteless plants i think just casue plant is using up all the life in those leaves may not even be burn stuff is loooking amazing to burn later tho!~

e/ think nute burn may show on new growth first as its first to o/d?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here we go! 

*12x OG Seeds - Wizard Potion - REG
1x CH9 - Toxic Blue - FEM*

In 24 hours I had proper tap roots, so put them in the cups and under the T5's. In less than a week I'll be putting my 2 Pineapple Chunk clones into the flowering tent, so I cleaned up under them quite a bit today. I figured, "hey while you're at it, take some clones for practice!"   So I did! I took 10 and had fun doing so. I put some things into play that I hand't the other 2 times previous. I sure hope to get some stable clones


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Andddd my 2 Caliber IV Hygrometers showed up today. I didn't have enough $$ for all 6 jars to have a meter, so I'm going to use 2 and just average out and hope for the best...


----------



## SoulSurfer

Awesome grow man.. :icon_smile: 

Happy growing and harvesting!! Hope those clones work out for you. Best of luck sir.


----------



## N.E.wguy

cool deal man, my fan shipped! just got some new chest xrays of my bullets check my PTSD thread last post gotta edit other still side shot


----------



## Growdude

Does anyone else think his dope looks like its ready?
I say a couple more weeks.

LSD you have done amazing first time grow. gotta be a happy camper.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm very happy, and quite unsure of myself and the process, but confident at least. We'll see what happens, maybe I'll totally screw up the dry and cure.. maybe I'll nail it. 

All trichs are milky with a spot of amber here and very much there. Not many at all, but all milky. I spoke with another member and they pull every 9 weeks on schedule just because that is his schedule and it works well for him.. so I'm hoping that this Tuesday will be the perfect day. 

Besides I have 2 clones that I can NOT get away from this T5 light any longer.. they need a final home!  

Thank you so much for checking in Growdude! :aok:

Also, thanks Soul and N.E. for dropping in.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

great  buds!   i know is ur first curing LSD so just make sure you have 
-a fan (not blowing directly at buds but to keep air circulating n ur buds wont smell like grass)
-complete darkness always
-check your buds  A LOT look for mold on your bigger buds.  check your humidity.
-make sure you dont dry them too fast. or you ll get  headaches 
too long and you can get mold.
-stem has to "snap" before u place in jar.
check temp and darkness 
enjoy!!!  
If I were you I would star chopping right now.  it takes a long time to trim a lbs.   take care buddy!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

also once you place it in jar you burp them until they feel ready not too wet or too dry just perfect! 
I m sure im forgetting things but thats the Idea.  LOOK OUT FOR MOLD ON BIG BUDs.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya your looking at probally an 2-3hr just a gusess per plant for trimming and sorting may want to find the best tops and cut em trim them get the process started dial in the drying tent rather then think your gonna just trim and dry the tent in an hour, never gonna happen lol lots of time consuming work ahead

don't trim the leaves to close to the bud either they will get you higher the more tric you are able to leave


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> don't trim the leaves to close to the bud either they will get you higher the more tric you are able to leave



Leaves contain a lot of chlorophyll and you want to make sure to remove as much as possible (I've watched a lot of Subcool - Drying and Curing videos lately)  Besides, that won't go to waste as all, as I'll be making Bubblehash with my trimmings. 


Cheers Dr. and N.E. for coming in and droppin' me some words! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

subcool is the man!  I also like Cervantes and his stoner chihuahua


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm a huge fan of Vader.  

Grow420Guide is decent too from what I've seen, but lately it's all been about Subcool for me, as I'm so close to harvest! 



*ON GROWING TOPIC* 

I've seen that a lot of people give 24-48 hours of straight darkness for maximum resin potency etc.. what's the thoughts on this?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

im sure you are gonna here both side.  I've tried it.  and althoug yes trich get active in the dark the downside to it is that I got some mold from from it I think and also a few plant were starting to wanna hermi.  I think from the darkness.  a lot of my grower friends do that.  also right after making clone I leave them in the dark.  a little off the subject lol llllllgood luck subcoll makes the best hash!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> subcool makes the best hash!



hah, yeah watched his hash video 3 times now.  

I was thinking of leave the light off Monday night, keeping ventilation high.. and then Tuesday is chop chop day.. that'll give it about 24 hours with no light.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I think you should be good w/ only 24 hr.
yo Dr. LSD how much weight you think youll pull out of both tents.  I think you should have 2 lbs.  I gotta see the pics again im always close to weight LOl idk we'll see cant wait to hear ur number I luv the kinda stuff good luck Doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I believe I have 6 OZ+ in the Blue Lemon Thai ( :holysheep: ) and 3+ OZ from the other 3 Pineapple Chunk.. should hit about 1LB there. 

In Tent#2, it's too early for me to guess. It's looking like I'm going to be having smaller, more dense and trich packed buds... I'm going to hope and guess 1LB in each tent.  

Thanks fellow Dr.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

have you smoked any sample buds yet?  the pineapple chuck is a good one give us a smoke report yeah?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, I've been a huge stickler on not cutting at ALL during flowering, and with that thought... not touching it until it was at least dryed, before the cure. :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

i was at first to, but my last two plants i have just been cutting colas off as they get cloudy and drying at different times and curing at same time in smaller amounts  just to have some thing these were the ones that went into reveg btw that i threw out doors cause i had no tent at time  hence why i just cut things of but they are still growing just fine


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Temps are great... small clones are great(ish) ... Seedlings have all sprouted and most have shed their hoods... 2 large clones are itching to get into the flowering tent. 

On a side note, my Toxic Blue Fem seed sprouted... mostly. It's like it's stuck in the shell even thought the white tap root it bulging out. It's been a few days germing so I put it in a cup of soil. We'll see how she does


----------



## SoulSurfer

Very nice man, beautiful grow. Happy Harvesting!!


----------



## SoulSurfer

Subbed


----------



## N.E.wguy

hey man more porn! 

but no really nice work and this thread answered alot! of questions for me thru the first half alone, shoudl just be stickied lol  

have 3 beans cracked myself first pro bought strains, others I have been practicing came from maine disp i was told but who knows unless you buy them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks SoulSurfer.. also please take a moment to "rate" the thread. :aok: 

Cheers N.E...glad you enjoyed my thread so much that you wish it were stickied  

Starting with your own knowledge of the genetics is where it's at man. Not knowing and understanding your genetics....is rough to say the least.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Tuesday is the big day... wooooo! Can't wait really... no really I can't wait, I'm all out of meds!! lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh man tue then a week dry then a week cure :/ tue is jus tthat start of the real wait ;0


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed N.E.  

I'm going to try my first bud at the 5+ day mark just before they go into the jars. I'm quite excited!


----------



## SoulSurfer

Daaaah I'm jellly!! I have so far to go before i even start flowering !!haha and u got it fang


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

How have you picked Tues as the harvest day?  Aren't you running different strains?  What do the trichs look like now?

Drying will take as long as it takes.  Where I live, there is no way I could hang bud for a week and not have it crispy dry.  In an arid climate, bud often dries in 3-4 days.  You should absolutely give it a taste as soon as it is dry, especially if you are out.  

Congratulations on your first harvest.  You have done an excellent job!  These is nothing like growing your own.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i strugle with humidity here defiantly a week for me drying drives me nuts, i will throw some in the microwave around day5 if i realy need some thing and skip curing and same for curing if i need smoke i will find away. if i was u i'd have the oven on as soon as you clip a bud or make a butter or oil that does not require teh drying/curing time. i want to try the walnut oil that i seen posted on here. you shoudl have a mass of trim any way to do as you please i'm just one that when i need to smoke i dont care what it is, i dont smoke cigs sooo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, you could make some dry ice hash as soon as you have enough trim.  It can be smoked right away.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Daaaah I'm jellly!! I have so far to go before i even start flowering !!haha and u got it fang



Hah, don't be jelly! You have some on the way at least!  Thanks for rating this thread as well :aok: 



> How have you picked Tues as the harvest day? Aren't you running different strains? What do the trichs look like now?
> 
> Drying will take as long as it takes. Where I live, there is no way I could hang bud for a week and not have it crispy dry. In an arid climate, bud often dries in 3-4 days. You should absolutely give it a taste as soon as it is dry, especially if you are out.
> 
> Congratulations on your first harvest. You have done an excellent job! These is nothing like growing your own.



I picked Tuesday because: 1) Monday will make it 9 weeks. 2) I have work Monday - Wednesday - Thursday - Friday. 3) I have 2 clones that are DYING to get into flowering..they are very big and taking up too much of my small veg area! 

I'm running 3 different strains.. and I'm pulling 2 of them from my Tent #1.. I'm letting Tent #2 go for 9+ weeks... I don't have anything dying to get into that tent, so I can go a bit longer with those 5x Blue OG.  Tent #1 is Pineapple Chunk x3 and Blue Lemon Thai x1 

Trichs are all cloudy with some amber around. I'd say 10% maybe more.  Red hairs are .. different per bud. The main cola is LOTS of hairs with 20% being red and 80% white.. side colas are about 40%red 60% white. I know, don't go by the hairs  

Thanks for saying I did so good on my first round. I was skeptical, but now I've grown extremely confident and way more knowledge to pass on to my future grows!! Thinking I liked Xnutrients, but want to try something like Dutch Masters line. 



> ya i strugle with humidity here defiantly a week for me drying drives me nuts, i will throw some in the microwave around day5 if i realy need some thing and skip curing and same for curing if i need smoke i will find away. if i was u i'd have the oven on as soon as you clip a bud or make a butter or oil that does not require teh drying/curing time. i want to try the walnut oil that i seen posted on here. you shoudl have a mass of trim any way to do as you please i'm just one that when i need to smoke i dont care what it is, i dont smoke cigs sooo.



Humidity can be fickle around here. Somedays 40%... some days 80%... we have a heat wave on the way, so I expect all kinds of "suck" to ensue.  

I'll be waiting 5+ days till they are dry then yes.. I will surely smoke some!! 



Cheers to each and everyone that has stopped into the journal!! As I've mentioned before, I'm just thinking of continuing this journal with all my grows.. but I was thinking of making another one instead... mostly so I don't have to sort through pages of stuff.. but then I think "hey leave it all in one continuous journal so not to clutter" 

I dunno.. I talk with myself often :confused2: 


Stay frosty MP!! :aok:


*EDIT:*



> DGF, you could make some dry ice hash as soon as you have enough trim. It can be smoked right away.



Yeah, I need to purchase some bubble bags asap from my hydro store. They will cost about $90 after my discount.. but are quality!  I'm going to be doing bubble  hash though I think.. from everything I've seen, looks like that's what I want. I WOULD like to try dry ice hash sometime though. Looks so so so easy and quick!  

Thanks THG, you're awesome


----------



## N.E.wguy

probably find dry ice local easy if u look i know a place up the street from me sells it and makes it right there in a suburbn town not even city area


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I really like the taste of hash.  Maybe it is just me, but it seems like the dry ice hash does not taste as "hashy" as the bubble hash made with regular ice.  But like you said, the dry ice method is fast and you can smoke it right away.

I live in a tiny teeny mountain community and we have dry ice here.  I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I'm getting a great set of 5 gal bubble bags from my store, with my discount.. so I'm paying $85 for his $120 set he has. Whoop whoop!  

After looking at the tent(s) tonight it was hard not taking them ALL down lol!! Just cloudy trichs everywhere over all my flowers.. and, well.. I'm just "ready" really.  

Tuesday is the sure thing day.. curious, should I not let the lights go on for monday night since I'm chopping Tuesday morning? I should give them 24 or so hours of darkness ya? :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Very curious of this question still, and if I'm to do this, then I need to make sure the lights don't come on in another 12 hours.. would love all thoughts!! 

*



Tuesday is the sure thing day.. curious, should I not let the lights go on for monday night since I'm chopping Tuesday morning? I should give them 24 or so hours of darkness ya?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## N.E.wguy

i want to know if they do more bud producing during light or dark if some one could shed some light on that  

good morning btw 

e/ i've cut all mine day light mid day


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There is nothing that shows that putting plants in darkness before harvest is beneficial in any way.  I just pull them out of the room and trim them when they are ready and when I have time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers for the replies you two :aok: 

Well I just left the lights on.. I did no water tonight though. They get the chop chop tomorrow morning. Dun .. dun.. dunnnnnn

I would've liked to have played with it more and gotten some more amber, but I timed things wrong and just have 2 clones that need to be moved in badly. All cloudy with like 5%-10% amber. That'll do.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

GL with the chop!

i chop at about 50%-80% amber on my tops, because the wife has chronic pain. but hey, if your growing for recreational purposes, then go for it. you'll have lots and lots of thc in those resin glands


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

ANY PIC. b4 they go down MR. Birthday boy! congrats smoke ur hash today but not too much or u ll feel sleepy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@Shortbus: Thanks very much! Yeah, I would've liked a bit more amber, just "because" really, but I"ll be happy with how it is I'm assuming. Bad timing means the girls must come down. 

@Dr. Robertsozki: You want a pic before I chop? Is it ok if I get that pic... just before I chop, and then upload it with the chop pics?  

Thanks you two. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

that was a fast response.   yes that would be nice pictures of your buds b4 the choppin.  ill come see them later when u r done uploading


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I just woke up.. and this is the first thing I do every morning. Especially this morning, with my chop dawning on me  

Alright later then? Works for me...I'll take a few just before they come down... 

@Shortbus: Just wanted to note.. I medicate not for pain specifically, though I do like that aspect, I mostly do it for: 

- Insomnia
- I sweat more than most men (drip drip from my face even if I'm only working on the computer)... 1 puff about stops it completely!! (This is the biggest reason) 
- Sometimes not very hungry
- Stress!

There's quite a few other reasons, though small, these are the most important.


----------



## N.E.wguy

gl man


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

yes doctor Green as soon as possible please dont make me beg lol j.k I


----------



## N.E.wguy

pics of them not under the hps would be nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> pics of them not under the hps would be nice



Hey, c-mon now.. I do a great job editing them so you can't even tell the HPS is on!  lol.. I mean, I do .. but yeah, I know what you mean N.E. hah  Just messin' 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Ill upload pictures my girls in mi journal


----------



## N.E.wguy

suspense is killing me


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok all.. I'm going to be MANY hours doing this... I'm manicuring like crazy, because I want nice "bag appeal" and less chlorophyll lol! 

Firstly, let me say.. this is some FINE looking and smelling stuff. Also, I have a high report :holysheep: Took a sugary bud and through it in the Da Buddah Vape... such an amazing head high, wow I didn't think it was going to be this good and ALREADY! 

I have pics, but I can't take the time to edit them.. I'll have a huge update very soon!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

WooHoo!  Trim day(s).  You will have many more crops to "play with".  And no matter how long you grow, timing is a tough thing.  You did an admirable job!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Question* 

How long do I let trimmings sit out in a pan before I bag up and put in freezer? I assume just a few hours would do it? :confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You can put them in the freezer immediately if you want to.  I generally put the trim in the freezer as soon as I have a small freezer bag full.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I got plenty enough from ONE plant to put in a small freezer bag hehehe  

Thanks THG, you're exactly who I had hoped was going to post an answer!! (Sorry and no offense to anyone else) 

:aok: 

Ok, plant #2 is down.. we're now confident with what we're doing, hoping to pick up the pace a bit. 

*SIDE NOTE*
The stems and main "trunk" of the  BLT was hollow.. great indication that it sure was ready. The Pineapple Chunk's could've gone longer, but ... I'm happy either way! 


Picture update tonight.. just gotta keep trimming and cutting!!


----------



## N.E.wguy

grats man real excited for you, lights on in mine in 25 min fed em 880ppm nutes yesterday hope they did good over the day was nice and cool in the tent got it to 75


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I
> 
> *SIDE NOTE*
> The stems and main "trunk" of the  BLT was hollow.. great indication that it sure was ready. The Pineapple Chunk's could've gone longer, but ... I'm happy either way!




Where did you hear,read,learn this? 
My understanding is that hollow stems is just a variouance in their biology but believed to be the best kind for marijuana that is used for getting stoned. If you were to breed, she would be one of the better candidates. 

My opinion comes from what I think I remember in the reading I've done for breeding. I'm sure others can chime in to straitened out the story  

Hope your hands don't cramp up to much.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hands got past cramping about 6 hours ago  lol!! 

I've seen it in a video of a guy doing a trimming / drying tutorial type of thing.. he was mentioning a few things as he trimmed... he flicked the center stem and you heard a "thud thud".. he mentioned, and you surely know it's ready when the center is hollow. :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh, and nobody mentioned the hand that HELD the bud would cramp!!! I thought it was supposed to be my cutting hand. I have Fiskars and they spring back and are super sharp, so my cutting hand is just fine. We (Wife and I) have 2 pairs each, and we're alternating them and washing them in alcohol.


----------



## N.E.wguy

should scrape em with a razor i read you get all the thc back as a keef like product i guess never did it *yet


where are the piczzzzz  ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Firstly, yeah I been just using a razor and scraping the keef off into my hash trimmings >=D hah 

Second.. PICS are the last thing on my mind. I have work for 2 days in a row and I'm just finishing up my 2nd of 4 plants... EEEEEK!!! 

I will get them up as soon as absolutely possible.. but I must warn you.. there's some epic looking buds


----------



## N.E.wguy

looool just bustin with ya i hear ya stuffs no joke trimming i'm sure thats why they pay people to do it lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, we got 2 of the 4 plants done today. I believe I'm going to easily pull 1lb from these 4. 

It's late.. we're packing it in for the evening, and will chop the other 2 after work tomorrow. But, even though it's late, I'm editing these pics to get them to you all tonight (though most of you are possibly sleeping lol)

Will be back soon as I edit and save these. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well here we are.. as promised some pics for you all.  

They are most likely out of order, but basically I took pics along the way. First pic of the top cola of first bud off.. both the 1 plant only pic and 2 plants only pic. By the way.. WHOA on the haul! Seems like a good amount to me :confused2: Smell actually almost drove my wife and I out of the room. I always loved the smell of weed.. but man... this Blue Lemon Thai drove us mental! lol 

Sorry for the order if they are out. Hope you all like.. get your guesses in for what you see / what I'll get from all 4. I'm aiming for 1 LB. 

*Edit: I think I sorted out the order*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And these....

First and second pic are of when the tent was filled with only 1 plant. It seems I'm going to get 1 plant per "cross" in my tent, plus a section of screen for popcorn bud.


----------



## oldsman

My Hats off to you!I've followed this from the start,even re-read a couple times.To see it end with results such as those is an honor on my part.I'm kinda starting to question if this really your first grow,lol,kidding!You asked lots of questions about lots of things but who cares with buds like that.Stellar job!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

good job.  imagine doing a bigger setup ..... a lot of work.  good 4 you champ


----------



## N.E.wguy

i agree alot of work and very wll done always have  looked forward to the pics in here! amazing journal man look forward to many more successful grows for us all


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@Oldsman: Ha, nice! Cheers for reading from start to end, that I appreciate more than anything. A lot just "catch up" or read here and there.. and that's fine and all, but a full read makes it awesome! Thank you sir! An honor? Ha, that's epic for me, considering I just started.. and yes, I surely never grew anything before... small patch of Rhubarb, but that stuff need 0 tending lol!

@DrRobertsozki: Thanks :aok: 

@N.E.wguy:  Thanks for enjoying the pics, and know that there will be a bunch more tonight!! I didn't get a single close up of a main Pineapple Chunk cola. 


Hope everyone is well.. temps are blistering here, but I have the drying tent down to 75° with 60% RH... I'd hope that goes a bit lower, but it's insanely hot and humid right now. Darn you heat waves!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

yeah, the northeast is getting crushed with heat & humidity.

congratz on the harvest :48:  most definitely a job well done.


----------



## N.E.wguy

loving my set up atm i'm in the ne and temps have been 75-78 in tent and it;s like a 100 out there


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm in NE, and temps are 91 right now in my tents.


----------



## N.E.wguy

lol and your more north then me


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, and I'm above a garage... with absolutely no A/C. Just really good ventilation .. only thing saving me. 

When I can afford it, I'll probably get a small A/C for the space, for next years summer grow.


----------



## happydaze

good grow, bud.

enjoy the fruits of yer labor


----------



## 7greeneyes

Love me some scissor hash, absopostively.

Beautiful grow me bro.:aok:

eace:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks happydaze and cheers 7greeneyes! :aok: Really glad you could make it in. 

Well... we're dead tired. JUST finished all the trimming and hanging of the other 2 plants. We're going to sleep.. here's 2 new pics. First is "the whole family" and second is the 1 of the best looking top colas of the bunch (the left one that is.. the one on the right isn't too shabby either) I'll do some better pics later on surely as they dry. 

The buds from yesterday do smell good when I poke em, but in general I can tell all the chlorophyll is burning off.


----------



## oldsman

Now that's a tent I'd like to camp in for a few.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

very nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks oldsman and Dr Robertsozki! :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Absolutely a stellar job, DGF!  You indeed have a green thumb (whether you also have a green fang or not, I don't know).  When you look at a harvest like that, you can be proud.  That is what all that hard work is for.  And you should have plenty of trim for some nice hash/and or edibles.


----------



## N.E.wguy

how's the tent smelling..???


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kinda like weed... kinda like lawn clippings. :confused2:

@THG: Thank you so much for the kind words! And yes, I have 5 little ziplock bags in the freezer, of trim, and just bought a 5 bag 5 gal bubble bag setup tonight  

HASH time tomorrow!!!! 


I also moved in the 2 clones, LST'd one massively (it is WAY too big) and got the light lowered on the Wizards Potion. More pics of the happenings tomorrow. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

cool man always look forward to the updates


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If I am making hash, I always decarboxylate before making it.  Here is some info on decarbing.

hXXp://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

where you at?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

you must be high as hell on the bubble hash.  if it don;t bubble not worth your trouble!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

this is how I knkow you are here 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
Dr. Robertsozki, Dr. Green Fang+

you must b uploading your pics,  how ware your buds drying?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sorry, I was off to work (washing windows in 98° day) and left this thread open from home.  

@THG: Thanks for the info, but wow.. seems like a crazy amount of work, but surely for an amazing result. I'll have to give it a try sometime, but I don't believe this is that "sometime" lol... I have it all frozen and I'm about to go run it right now. Update coming soon

@Dr. Robertsozki: lol, sorry you thought I was here and non-responsive. 

As for how my buds are drying.. I'm not sure lol. Absolutely lost weight (as to be expected) and slightly smelling like "hay" but I'm sure that's from the chlorophyll burning off. I feel the drying on the outside, and I squeeze with quite a bit of return so I think they will soon be ready for the jars. Waiting for it to almost snap, then putting them in. :aok: 

Will update soon.


----------



## N.E.wguy

whats the conditions in the tent t/rh?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Drying Tent:  73° / 49% RH

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Going to be jarring some now... it's been 3 days, the outside is crisp.. I squeeze it and it springs back... and I feel generally like it's lost most of the moisture. The stem doesn't snap, but it's working on the dryness of snapping. Hard to describe. I'm going to throw a Hygrometer in the jars to monitor. If I hit a single % over 70, I'll take it out and rack dry a few more hours / half the day.

Also, WE HAVE HASH!!   

I have 2 piles of 90 micron, 2 piles of 73 micron and 1 pile of 25 micron (worthless it's looking like to me. Very green) 

The "second runs" of 90 and 73 are quite a bit more green than the first runs.. those were golden and are now working on drying. I used Subcool's method for bubble.  

Pics soon. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I am sitting here.. .. blazed out of my freaking mind from my own meds. What an epic feeling! I'd say it's starting with a good RH, at 68-69% .. right in the top of the cure RH. The PC needs some more time with a little air, but the BLT was ready  

Hash seemed to have came out AWESOME. (We also found 2 bags in the freezer we missed... another run tomorrow! lol) 

We ran it twice and got 2 grades.. very noticeable visually

2 more plants to jars up and then the cure for a few weeks. I'm happy with it, just hope the Terpines (sp?) come through! They sure are in the BLT, but the PC overall disappointed me this round. I'll give a bit more details on that after the cure though.

*The last pic, shows the RH getting a tad too high for the jars.. so I put on the screen for tonight, will jar in the morning.*

**Also, 3 jars for the one BLT plants, and 2 jars for the one PC plant so far. 4th picture is 3 jars - 1 plant**


----------



## N.E.wguy

ohh gratz man so happy for you can;t wait to catch up!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

very nice buds in the jars.... from what I can see it has bag appeal.  LOL  very inspiring.  Im already looking to buy 1/2 gallon jars!   mail me some hash homie in exchange for my good advice  lol  lcongrats!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I got my Bormioli Rocco - Fido jars at the store; Kitchen and Company. Amazing prices for these 100% Italian made jars!! I couldn't buy these specific jars anywhere online for near the price I paid in the store, and they have a HUGE wall of them. Thanks, also, for thinking the stuff has bag appeal.. I was happy to read that bit.  

I smoked some (quite green still) Pineapple Chunk this morning. I'm feeling it wonderfully. This..........................is amazing!!!


----------



## Growdude

I'm glad it worked out so well LSD. Great Job! :icon_smile:


----------



## oldsman

I remember hitting the first joint of my first bag seed plant and thinking to myself"I don't remember buying anything like this".I finally bought some good seeds to grow mainly because I wanted to know the name of what I was smokin',not whatever name someone round here came up with.Kinda curious of your Blue OG report as I have one I got as a freebie.Also have a Lemon Thai Kush and an Ultra Sour,these 2 are growing like weeds.My problem is I get a harvest of some good smoke,get "weed rich" and get lazy towards the next round I might have going,well,lazy and high,lol.Can't wait to hear some smoke reports.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So far, this Blue OG is the "stickiest" of all 3 strains I've grown. It has a VERY prominent blueberry smell, and when I slightly rub a leave, the skunky undertone is right there. I have a feeling the Blue OG will be my best yet! The Pineapple Chunk, I'm not entirely happy with. Very airy buds, odd structure and texture (got a lot of foxtailing) and generally just seems like it's not going to be nearly as good as this 1 Blue Lemon Thai plant!! This plant nearly made my wife and I vomit this morning when we opened the jars! In a good way, oddly enough lol. Just very very very potent!  

I have this one pheno of Blue OG that is just super frosty!!

@Growdude; Thanks! :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

wishing I was you atm  where you hiding in the drying tent?

been thinking about the whole new thread for new grows thing kinda leaning toward new title new thread and leave old linked in sig jmo


----------



## SoulSurfer

I. Am. Jealous. Haha Happy tokin!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I remember the first time I would get high of my own nug!  i got no word to describe the feeling.  spiritual n calming.  smoke report????


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Slight smoke report: 

*Pineapple Chunk:* First thing, it's a very "airy" bud, that doesn't have much bag appeal and doesn't feel good to the fingers. Obviously it's not fully dry and has a bit of a harsh taste... overall I taste and smell the fruity bite of Pineapple easily. The high.. very decent considering. Sustained for awhile and very relaxing... loads of cotton mouth, eek! lol

*Blue Lemon Thai:* Right off you can sense this stuff is better! It's tighter together, more hairs, smells more potent ... lots of things. Still slightly harsh taste, since it's only but a couple days into cure. Undertone of cheese in there, very nice! The high? Works amazing! Some of the best bud I've smoked... well... ever! Sure, it has the addition of the fact that I grew it, which does indeed make it better, but it is surely very very good! 

*HASH* WOOOOOOO BEST DAMN HASH I'VE EVER HAD!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, wow.. just... wow! The 90 Micron (first run) came out phenomenal! It's golden/tan/green and crumbles perfect! Burns forever, smells and taste so so potent! Knocked my socks off a few times yesterday.. wow!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I love hash.  And just think--you made that out of stuff that we used to throw away.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

thanks the smoke report made me smile and feel happy.  the crystals will look even better after it cures!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I love hash. And just think--you made that out of stuff that we used to throw away. Enjoy!



Yes, I had only had Hash twice before in my life previously.. but wooooo this stuff is potent. It almost scares me at times after I've smoked it, it's just that strong!  And yes, I can't believe this is just made off of trimmings!!! 



> thanks the smoke report made me smile and feel happy. the crystals will look even better after it cures!



Cheers!! Glad anytime I can make someone happy  

I can't wait till the cure gets on more... needs some better smells and tastes going on.  


On another note; I'll be culling the 5 plants this Tuesday... Tent #2 is going down!! 3 of the 5 are quite nute burned, just like Tent #1, but I'm living, growing and learning. 


I'll be starting a new journal soon here, for my OG Seeds - Wizards Potion. Stay tuned


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**Update*

*
Going to be pulling 2 - 3 Blue OG plants tonight, as I have a lot of very amber on most of them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

very ince!!!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Man can't wait... Just got some garbage to hold me over


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I got a question how much did you end up spending on your whole setup including all expenses like electric.... i know u started with about 1800


----------



## 7greeneyes

awesome man :clap:

feels good to smoke some decent bud for once, huh?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Man can't wait... Just got some garbage to hold me over



Hope it comes soon enough sir! :aok: 



> I got a question how much did you end up spending on your whole setup including all expenses like electric.... i know u started with about 1800


Nearing $4,000 I'd have to guess by now... I lost track after about $3,800 in just the setup lol. 



> awesome man
> 
> feels good to smoke some decent bud for once, huh?



Indeed thank you!! :aok: 
Actually, the bud I can get is quite decent... I hope my stuff gets to tasting like that stuff. Right now, it's "interesting" to say the least lol.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Over 7k views damn you a world sensation


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol N.E. 

Well.. I've trimmed 3 of the 5 plants... all are ready, with amber showing, and .... very deep amber? :confused2: I'm quite sure they aren't black trichs as I've just run them 9 weeks.... but some look black. Must just be really deep amber...

Also, I've noticed a decent amount of little baby "wannabee" seeds here and there. I'm going to relate this all to heat stress, since many days I hit 95° in the tent. 

I'll get some pics soon as I can.. life is busy.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Black trics hmm that does not sound yummmy


----------



## oldsman

Dr.,sounds like you went for the couch potato buzz.Hit and Sit!


----------



## N.E.wguy

defiantly couch  lock stuff at least you'll be able to sleep


----------



## 7greeneyes

yeah fo sho

make some beddy by tincture:aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

not a bad way to spend 4 G's 
as far as the quality your own home grown should be some of the best you can smoke because it never went tru a lot of hands straight from the grower to the pipe.  just let it cure in the dark cool place.  don't touch it.  if you still dpnt think you got the best out there you should go with clones or other genetic seeds.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

yo Dr green fang LOl thats a bad *** name first of all. how u come up with it? my respect dr. 

 also did you find out how much dry weight you got off the first tent?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I got roughly 1 LB from one tent... I think I'll get just under that in the second. I had heat stress and nute burn for most of the flowering phase, so I'm going to consider all factors and continue on.  

Going to start another journal for these 12 OG Seeds - Wizards Potion very soon here. Hope to see everyone in there!!  

And thanks about the name. In all honesty, I came up for the name in a computer game called W o r l d o f W a r c r a f t... the race of the character I made was a Werewolf, and the class of the character was a Priest... Dr Green Fang was born.  I thought the name suited the application, and considering my last name was a bit too personal, I figured the change was a good idea. 


I'll try to get a weight today....granted I've smoked about 7-10 grams already hahahah


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i i agree now, the thread just gets to long   I also will probably make a new one for my hydro satoris if they make it lol


----------



## 7greeneyes

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I got roughly 1 LB from one tent... I think I'll get just under that in the second. I had heat stress and nute burn for most of the flowering phase, so I'm going to consider all factors and continue on.
> 
> Going to start another journal for these 12 OG Seeds - Wizards Potion very soon here. Hope to see everyone in there!!
> 
> And thanks about the name. In all honesty, I came up for the name in a computer game called W o r l d o f W a r c r a f t... the race of the character I made was a Werewolf, and the class of the character was a Priest... Dr Green Fang was born.  I thought the name suited the application, and considering my last name was a bit too personal, I figured the change was a good idea.
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a weight today....granted I've smoked about 7-10 grams already hahahah




I use to play W.OW. My main being a Troll Huntard. lol...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I use to play W.OW. My main being a Troll Huntard. lol...




I've played since vanilla and still play a bit each day. I pretty much always pvp now...


----------



## 7greeneyes

love pvp'ing. that was one of my fav aspects of the game. right on


----------



## N.E.wguy

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *I use to play W.OW.* My main* being a Troll* Hun*tard.* lol...


lolz


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Official haul was 24.1 ounces between two 4x4 tents, both with 600watt (quality brand) HPS lighting. I nute burned the heck out of them, which surely affects yield, and there's a few other things I hope to change for the better. 

New journal will be up soon. Thanks to any and all that have stopped in along the way. I cherish the time you've all spent in my thread! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh wow, 7,600 views on this journal. Quite nifty.  

May as well give a small update. It's been over a month of curing, and everything smells, tastes, looks and works GREAT!! 

Without this place, and this journal, I would still be killing plants lol. :aok:


----------



## the one

hello nice GJ  what you got going right now?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

11,000 views.. neat! 

I've been looking back at past journals, mindsets and experiences in the last year and a half, and it's actually quite neat! I've had 1 or 2 giggles catching up in here. 

Interestingly, my first run was Pineapple Chunk and I'm currently running Pineapple Express.


----------



## Rosebud

I shudder when i look back at my first grows!  oh dear.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Honestly, what's neat is I can stand tall and proud, because I think I did great from the start. Sure, I've had some hiccups along the way, but spending LOADS of time reading, watching vid's, speaking the forum.. really helped me have a strong start. I researched about 8-12 hours everyday for a few weeks before I dove in and purchased my first tent / setup. Honestly, as soon as the seed was planted in my mind (no pun intended) I was hooked on the thought of creating my own medicine, for a plethora of reasons, so I was spending every waking hour doing massive amount of reading  and note taking. Bookmarking sites, and going back and back and back. The first video that got me hooked, was this green man explaining an entire grow. He spoke extremely quiet like .. it was required. It wasn't required, it was just creepy now that I look back. But basically with his small space, he was getting 1/4 lb every 2 months.. he wasn't fully perpetual, as he only had 1 flowering space and 1 veg, and he was harvesting the entire space at one time... I thought that was CRAZY getting that amount. 

Fast forward to today, and I've hit 10.8 Oz's on a single, and more than one occasion I've hit 5-7 on a single. But it's funny how that one video series (2 part I think) got me so hooked in my mind to start, that I dove in and invested $1,200 right out the gate, on a whim. 

Phew... *sings* "Memories... all alone in the mooooonlight"


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ahh yessss Grasshopper, you have done well my son. You have not only taken the pebbles from my hand, you have planted them and grown a garden that makes me proud. Were I able, I would award you the Black Belt in Growing


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

LOL I see what you did there HP! The pebbles are seeds!!!!  hah 

Thanks man for the words though.. a black belt? Sweet! A black belt from Hushpuppy! Wooohooo!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^ I've attained a second degree black belt from Mr HP since this post. 

lol


----------



## stickbait

what was your top five sites for research


----------



## N.E.wguy

whats up man any thing new growing on


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

stickbait said:


> what was your top five sites for research



This site and YouTube (reputable people)
 :aok:




N.E.wguy said:


> whats up man any thing new growing on



This is where all my new stuff will always be kept. Keeping it perpetually in one area now: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70829

I think you've stopped in already though. Either way, link is up :aok:


----------

